# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  ποιος χρειαζεται τα τσιτ?

## tolis93

Το θεμα αυτο το ανοιγω μετα απο παρακληση μερικων μελων.θα παραθεσω μερικες συνταγες μου και καθε μερα θα παραθετω καινουργιες.παντα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.θελω πειραματισμους κ απο τα υπολοιπα μελη.δλδ παρτε τη βαση κ βαλτε τη φαντασια σας!

ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ!
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ 
Κεικ βρωμης με σοκολατα-βανηλια-πορτοκαλι σοκολατα-σοκολατα μεντα-μηλο κανελλα-μηλο-μπανανα-λεμονι-μελι
Υλικα.
.1 φορμακι κεικ
.4-6 ασπραδια αυγων.
.μισο φακελακι μπεικιν παουντερ
.ξυσμα απο μισο μηλο-1 φλουδα απο μπανανα αλεσμενη στο μουλτι-ξυσμα ενος πορτοκαλιου-ξυσμα ενος λεμονιου-1 βανηλια σε σκονη η πρωτεινη με γευση βανηλια-1 κ σουπας κακαο καθαρο η πρωτεινη με γευση σοκολατα-1 κ σουπας μελι
.4-6 ζαχαρινες η στεβια(επιλογη σας μπορειτε να μη βαλετε και καθολου)
.50-75 γρ βρωμη
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5-8 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 25-30 λεπτα. συνολικος χρονος 30-38 λεπτα
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
αναβουμε το φουρνο στους 190-220
παιρνουμε ενα ψηλο ποτηρι και βαζουμε ολα τα υλικα μαζι.πρωτα τα αυγα μετα τη βρωμη μετα το παουντερ στη συνεχεια τη γευση π θελουμε δλδ τα αναλογα υλικα(εδω παιξτε οπως θελετε με τους συνδιασμους) και τελος τις ζαχαρινες αν βαλουμε.τα χτυπαμε ολα σε φραπεδιερα η παρα πολυ καλα με ενα κουταλι.στη συνεχεια βαζουμε το ομογενοποιημενο μειγμα στο φορμακι κ μετα στο φουρνο.σε το πολυ 30 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμο
ΤΙΠ! δοκιμαστε ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη.τολμηρη γευση μπορω να πω.ειδικα αυτη του ανανα.
αν εχετε χρονο ετοιμαστε το λιγο νωριτερα απο οσο προγραματιζετε να το φατε.βγαλτε το στο 25λεπτο και με ενα κουταλι ξεκολιστε το απο τα πλαγια απο το φορμακι.πολυ ευκολη δουλεια.αν δειτε οτι παει να σπασει πολυ απλα ξεκολατε μονο τα πλαινα χωρις να το σηκωσετε και ξανα στο φουρνο.και σβηστος να ναι κραταει θερμοκρασια.αν ξεκολλησει ολο αφιστε το μεσα θα γινει ξεροψημενο απεξω και πολυ αφρατο μεσα. αν δειτε τη συνταγη για μερεντα και τη φτιαξετε μπορειτε αφου σβησετε το φουρνο να τη ριξετε απο πανω.γινεται πολυ καλο. προτεινομενη και αγαπημενη γευση.μηλο με μελι μαζι.δε το δοκιμασα αλλα η μυρωδια του σε σχεση με τα αλλα ξεφευγε...δοκιμασα και ταχινι και δε με απογοητευσε.τα υπολοιπα πειραματα δικα σας(καρυδια μεσα αμυγδαλα φυστικια κ οτι αρεσει στο καθε ενα)

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ 
τραγανες μπουκιες κοτοπουλου
Υλικα
200-300 γρ φιλετο η στηθος κοτοπουλο χωρις πετσα κομενο σε μακροστενα κομματια. καρυ.πιπερι.παπρικα.λιγο σκορδο
1 κ σουπας σαλτσα σογιας
1 κοκκινη πιπερια
1 πρασινη πιπερια
χρονος προετοιμασιας 2 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 18-20 λεπτα. συνολο 20-22 λεπτα
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
μαριναρουμε το φιλετο κοτοπουλο με το καρι το σκορδο κ τη παπρικα.ζεστενουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι και προσθετουμε παλι καρι παπρικα και σκορδο.κοβουμε τα λαχανικα και τα  περναμε μαζι με τα κομματια κοτοπουλου στο αντικολλητικο για περιπου 10 λεπτα απο καθε πλευρα.καλυτερα να τα ψησετε ανα 5λεπτα τη καθε πλευρα εναλλαξ. μπορειτε αφοβα να προσθεσετε και αλλα μπαχαρικα αρεσκιας σας.τελος σβηνουμε το αντικολλητικο κ προσθετουμε τη σαλτσα σογιας.αν δε σας αρεσει μη βαλετε βγαινει εξισου ωραιο.τα βγαζουμε απο το τηγανι τα περναμε σε πιατο.αλλατοπιπερωνουμε.βαζουμε ρυζι πατατα γλυκοπατατα μακαρονια οτι τρωμε αναλογα τις ορεξεις.και καλη μας ορεξη
ΜΕΤΑΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΙΚΟ
το μεταπροπονητικο μπορει ανετα να γινει το καλυτερο γευμα της ημερας.δοκιμαστε αυτο κ θα καταλαβετε τι εννοω....
ασπραδια αυγου με γευση μπισκοτο,μπανανα και μερεντα
Υλικα 
4-6 ασπραδια αυγου αναλογα ποσα τρωτε βασικα
1 μπανανα
1 κ σουπας γιωτης γευση μπισκοτο
1 κ σουπας μερεντα(βλ συνταγη)
χρονος προετοιμασιας 3 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 7-8 λεπτα.συνολο 10-11 λεπτα
εκτελεση
προθερμαινουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι.
βαζουμε τα ασπραδια αυγων μαζι και προσθετουμε τη σκονη με γευση μπισκοτο.
τα ριχνουμε στο τηγανι και μαζι βαζουμε τη μπανανα.τα γυρναμε μετα απο 3-4 λεπτα.τα βγαζουμε απ οτο αντικολλητικο κ τα περναμε σε ενα πιατο.οσο ειναι ζεστο προσθετουμε τη κουταλια μερεντας πανω απο τη μπανανα.το τυλιγουμε σα κρεπα.και καλη μας ορεξη
ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
εναλλακτικα λαχανικα με κρεας
υλικα
κρεας επιλογης μας(παει τρελα κοτοπουλο)
διαφορα λαχανικα τυπου πρασινες πιπεριες μελιτζανες κολοκυθακια καροτα κτλπ
μιση κουπα ξυδι μπαλσαμικο
μπαχαρικα που μας αρεσουν
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 20 λεπτα.συνολο 25 λεπτα
ζεσταινουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι
κοβουμε τα λαχανικα και το κρεας σε φετες.
βαζουμε το μπαλσαμικο μεσα στο αντικολλητικο και στη συνεχεια περναμε τα λαχανικα με το κρεας.τα αφηνουμε 10 λεπτα απο τη μια πλευρα και στη συνεχεια τα γυριζουμε και τα αφηνουμε για αλλα δεκα.σε περιπτωση π το κρεας ειναι μοσχαρι ισως παρει παραπανω ωρα. 
στη συνεχεια τα βγαζουμε και τα περναμε στο πιατο μας.καλη μας ορεξη
παρεθεσα συνταγες για μια φουλ ημερα πλιν των ενδιαμεσων σνακ. απο αυριο εχει καινουργειες συνταγες.αν εχετε καποιες προτυμησεις γλυκα αρμυρα κατι σε κρεπα κατι σε ψωμι κατι σε κλαμπ σαντουιτς κτλπ μη διστασετε να ζητησετε κανω πειραματα εγω :01. Razz: 
δειτε κ τις υπολοιπες συνταγες

----------


## Dreiko

well done!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 



Εισαι ο νεος Ελληνας Master Chef... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> well done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Εισαι ο νεος Ελληνας Master Chef...


χαχαχαχα οτι μπορω κανω officer

----------


## AntwnhsSs

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  πολη ορεο τοπικ

----------


## TheWorst

Νομιζω πρεπει να σου δωσουν κανα τιτλο "master chef"  :01. Razz:  Ετσι να γραφει εκει διπλα στο αβαταρ σου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Η 1η συνταγη σου με κερδισε μπορω να πω......αλλα στη 2η περιμενα να διαλεξεις τη στραπατσαδα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

τωρα το τρωω.αψογο.σα τηγανιτο
υλικα.
1 καλαμαρι
3 λεμονια
λιγο αλλατι
χρονος προετοιμασιας 1 λεπτο.χρονος ψησιματος 25 λεπτα.συνολο 26 λεπτα
εκτελεση
θερμαινουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι ενω του εχουμε ριξει το λεμονι και το αλλατι κ το αφινουμε μεχρι το λεμονι σχεδον να βρασει.κοβουμε το καλαμαρι σε κομματια ροδελες και το προσθετουμε(αφου βρασει το λεμονι) στο αντικολλητικο για 25 λεπτα.προσθετουμε κ αλλο λεμονι αφου το βγαλουμε και ειναι ετοιμο.το συνοδευω με καροτακια baby και δενουν πολυ καλα

----------


## venom1987

Τολης απλα  :03. Bowdown: 
ειδες που στα λεγα???
δωσε και αλλες δεν νιωθεις εσυ
Παρλιαρος ΝΟ2 χαλαρα.........
τυφλα να χει η Βεφα...... :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

οκ οκ ολοι νοσταλγουμε εκεινες τις ωραιες στιγμες...με τα ΜΠΙΣΚΟΤΑΚΙΑ διπλα απο το τζακι κ με το γαλατακι μας σε κατι τετοιες περιοδους χειμωνα κ κρυου κ κατι τετοια μας θυμιζουν οτι μεγαλωνουμε χωρις να το καταλαβαινουμε.μωρε ναι καλα εμεις κ παιδικες αναμνησεις κ 6-pack :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
ναι οκ τελοςπαντων.μια συνταγη για μπισκοτακια.
υλικα
8-10 ασπραδια αυγων
100-120 γρ βρωμη
καθαρο κακαο κανελλα πρωτεινη με γευσης βανιλια σε σκονη οτι προτειματε(δε ξερω πως εκανε η μανα σας τα μπισκοτα)
αντικολλητικο χαρτι για φουρνο
αν θελουμε μπεικιν παουντερ η μαγια
χρονος προετοιμασιας 10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 30-35 λεπτα.συνολο 40-45 λεπτα
εκτελεση
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 190-220
σε ενα ταψι εκτος φουρνου απλωνουμε το αντικολλητικο χαρτι
αναμειγνιουμε τα ασπραδια,τη βρωμη,και το συστατικο που θελουμε για τη γευση(και αν θελουμε το παουντερ η τη μαγια,με τη μαγια μυριζει υπεροχα)
με μια κουταλα  η ενα κουταλι σουπας(αν θελουμε πιο μικρα κ πιο πολλα) τα μοιραζουμε πανω στο αντικολλητικο χαρτι(απλα τα παιρνετε με το κουταλι κ τα τοποθετητε στο χαρτι ευκολη δουλεια) στη συνεχεια τα πιεζουμε ελαφρα απο πανω ωστε να γινουν πιο τραγανα.τα τοποθετουμε στο φουρνο και μεχρι να γινουν βαζουμε φωτια στο τζακι κ ετοιμαζουμε μια ζεστη κουπα κακαο :01. Mr. Green: 
ειναι μακραν απο τα καλυτερα σνακ για το απογευμα. και δε χρειαζεται να τα φατε ολα αν βγαινουν παραπανω απο αυτα π σας αναλογουν σε θερμιδες κ συστατικα.
μπορειτε να μειωσετε τις ποσοτητες αρκει  να θυμαστε αναλογια 1 ασπραδι αυγου 12-15 γρ βρωμη.
καλα κρυα....

----------


## aqua_bill

> Το θεμα αυτο το ανοιγω μετα απο παρακληση μερικων μελων.


 :03. Bowdown:  xaxaxa είσαι θεος.θα πας στο μάστερ σεφ junior?

παρακαλω θέλω συνταγή για μπιφτέκια γαλοπούλας,επισης υπολόγιζε θερμίδες κλπ να ξέρουμε τι τρώμε.

----------


## tolis93

> xaxaxa είσαι θεος.θα πας στο μάστερ σεφ junior?
> 
> παρακαλω θέλω συνταγή για μπιφτέκια γαλοπούλας,επισης υπολόγιζε θερμίδες κλπ να ξέρουμε τι τρώμε.


θερμιδες κ τετοια κολπα θα τα χετε ολα το πολυ μεχρι το βραδυ τα εχω υπολογισει αλλα δεν εχω χρονο να τα γραψω ολα μαζεμενα.πως τα θες πικαντικα?ελαφρυα? αμερικανια?
παρε 2 συνταγες
υλικα
200-250 γρ κιμας γαλοπουλας(αν δεν εχουμε πολυ απλα κοψτε τη σε κομματια κ βαλτε τη στο μουλι σε 2 λεπτα κιμας θα ναι)
λεμονι μαιντανο αποξηραμενο.δυοσμο αποξηραμενο
1 κ σουπας μπεικιν παουντερ(για να φουσκωσει χωρις ψωμια κ ιστοριες)
.χρονος προετοιμασιας 3-4 λεπτα,χρονος ψησιματος 20-25 λεπτα. συνολο 25-30 λεπτα.
εκτελεση
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 190-220
αφου πολτοποιισουμε το κρεας(αν δεν εχουμε ετοιμο κιμα δλδ) τοποθετουμε μεσα το μπεικιν παουντερ και τα αποξηραμενα μπαχαρικα.προσθετουμε και λιγο πιπερι αν θελουμε για γευση και προεραιτικα 1-4ο ντοματας για να γινει ζουμερο. στη συνεχεια τοποθετουμε το μπιφτεκι σε ενα ταψι η στη σχαρα του φουρνου(γιαν α φυγουν κ τα λιπη) για περιπου 20-25 λεπτα μεχρι το μπιφτεκι να εχει παρει οντως ογκο κ να εχει γινει αφρατο μεσα και ξεροψημενο απεξω
το βγαζουμε κ προσθετουμε κατευθειαν το λεμονι για να το αποροφησει. καλο θα ηταν οσο το ψηνουμε να κανουμε 1-2 τσιμπιματακια με ενα πιρουνι για να παρει καλο ψησιμο κ μεσα.
καλη ορεξη


συνταγη 2η για μπιφτεκι γαλοπουλας
υλικα
200-250 γρ κιμας γαλοπουλας
1 κ γλυκου σκορδο σε σκονη
1 κ γλυκου παπρικα
μιση κουταλια γλυκου καρυ
1 κ σουπας μπεικιν παουντερ
1 κουταλια κρεμα τυριου απαχη(στα λιντλ παιρνω λινεσα με 0,2 % λιπαρα) μπορουμε να βαλουμε κ κοτατζ εδω
χρονος προετοιμασιας 3 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 25-30 λεπτα.συνολο 30 λεπτα κατα μεσο ορο
εκτελεση
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στουσ 190-220
πλαθουμε το κιμα μαζι με τα μπαχαρικα κ το μπεικιν παουντερ.στη συνεχεια χωριζουμε το κιμα σε 2 μικροτερα κομματια.περναμε το κοτατζ η το τυρι πανω απο το ενα κομματι κ τοποθετουμε το αλλο απο πανω.πιεζουμε ελαφρα στα πλαγια ωστε να δεσει ο κιμας.
το τοποθετουμε σε ταψι η στη σχαρα του φουρνου για 25-30 λεπτα.ανοιγουμε μια μικρη τρυπα στο κεντρο με το πιρουνι ωστε να γινει κολαση το τυρι.
καλη ορεξη

----------


## tolis93

> Το θεμα αυτο το ανοιγω μετα απο παρακληση μερικων μελων.θα παραθεσω μερικες συνταγες μου και καθε μερα θα παραθετω καινουργιες.παντα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.θελω πειραματισμους κ απο τα υπολοιπα μελη.δλδ παρτε τη βαση κ βαλτε τη φαντασια σας!
> 
> ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ!
> ΠΡΩΙΝΟ 
> Κεικ βρωμης με σοκολατα-βανηλια-πορτοκαλι σοκολατα-σοκολατα μεντα-μηλο κανελλα-μηλο-μπανανα-λεμονι-μελι
> Υλικα.
> .1 φορμακι κεικ
> .4-6 ασπραδια αυγων.
> .μισο φακελακι μπεικιν παουντερ
> ...


μπικαν κ οι θερμιδες...

----------


## tolis93

> τωρα το τρωω.αψογο.σα τηγανιτο
> υλικα.
> 1 καλαμαρι
> 3 λεμονια
> λιγο αλλατι
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 1 λεπτο.χρονος ψησιματος 25 λεπτα.συνολο 26 λεπτα
> εκτελεση
> θερμαινουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι ενω του εχουμε ριξει το λεμονι και το αλλατι κ το αφινουμε μεχρι το λεμονι σχεδον να βρασει.κοβουμε το καλαμαρι σε κομματια ροδελες και το προσθετουμε(αφου βρασει το λεμονι) στο αντικολλητικο για 25 λεπτα.προσθετουμε κ αλλο λεμονι αφου το βγαλουμε και ειναι ετοιμο.το συνοδευω με καροτακια baby και δενουν πολυ καλα


θερμιδες. 160-180.πρωτεινη 34.υδατανθρακας 6.λιπαρα 0.

----------


## tolis93

> οκ οκ ολοι νοσταλγουμε εκεινες τις ωραιες στιγμες...με τα ΜΠΙΣΚΟΤΑΚΙΑ διπλα απο το τζακι κ με το γαλατακι μας σε κατι τετοιες περιοδους χειμωνα κ κρυου κ κατι τετοια μας θυμιζουν οτι μεγαλωνουμε χωρις να το καταλαβαινουμε.μωρε ναι καλα εμεις κ παιδικες αναμνησεις κ 6-pack
> ναι οκ τελοςπαντων.μια συνταγη για μπισκοτακια.
> υλικα
> 8-10 ασπραδια αυγων
> 100-120 γρ βρωμη
> καθαρο κακαο κανελλα πρωτεινη με γευσης βανιλια σε σκονη οτι προτειματε(δε ξερω πως εκανε η μανα σας τα μπισκοτα)
> αντικολλητικο χαρτι για φουρνο
> αν θελουμε μπεικιν παουντερ η μαγια
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 30-35 λεπτα.συνολο 40-45 λεπτα
> ...


θερμιδες μαξ (χωρις γευση.για αυτη βαλτε 20-30 γρ) 600. πρωτεινη 55 γρ. υδατανθρακας 81 γρ. λιπαρα 9 γρ

----------


## tolis93

λογω κρισης για να λεμε κ την αληθεια.μερικα φαγητα π μπορουμε να τα αλλαξουμε με καποια φθηνοτερα τα αλλαζουμε.αλλα οκ μας λειπουν. ενα ακριβο παραδειγμα ειναι το φυστικοβουτηρο.που περαν του οτι εχει 3 και 4 ευρω τα 250 γρ δεν ειναι και το πιο καθαρο....ε και? σκασιλα μας
υλικα
250 γρ φυστικια αναλατα(κατα προτημηση κασιους ειναι μακραν τα καλυτερα)
25 γρ ελαιολαδο η φυτικο λαδι( δλδ 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας)
ενα μουλτι
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 5 λεπτα.συνολο 10 λεπτα
τοποθετουμε τα φυστικια σε ενα ταψακι και τα βαζουμε στο φουρνο για 5-10 λεπτα.αν ειναι ηδη ψημενα δε χρειαζεται
η τα τοποθετουμε σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι για 5 λεπτα. ανακατευουμε συχνα για να μη γινει καρβουνοβουτηρο
στη συνεχεια τοποθετουμε τα φυστικια στο μπλεντερ η στο μουλτι και προσθετουμε το ελαιολαδο η το φιτικο λαδι.αν το θελουμε crunchy κραταμε μερικα φυστικια εκτος και τα κοβουμε σε μικρα κομματακια και στη συνεχεια τα τοποθετουμε στο υπολοιπο αλεσμενο μειγμα. αν το θελουμε smoothie απλα τα μουλτι η μπλεντερ-ιαζουμε ολα μαζι.
αν θελουμε να εχει μια γλυκια γευση μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε μαυρη ζαχαρη.1 κ γλυκου ειναι αρκετη και δε θα δωσει πανω απο 1 θερμιδα στη κουταλια σουπας.αν το θελουμε πιο χαρντκοραδικο βαζουμε αλλατι(εβαλα και πιπερι κ βγηκε εξισου ωραιο) στη συνεχεια τοποθετουμε το μειγμα σε ενα βαζο κ το φυλαμε στο ραφι η στο ντουλαπακι για 4-5 μερες.μετα καλο θα ηταν να παει ψυγειο.οχι οτι παθαινει τπτ.δε το αφησα κ ποτε εκτος να δω τι θα γινει.απλα πιστευω θα ηταν καλο.
θερμιδες ανα κουταλια 112-116 λιπαρα 9 γρ πρωτεινη 4 γρ υδατανθρακας 2-3γρ
κοστος ετοιμου απο σουπερμαρκετ.κατα μεσο ορο 3μισι ευρω :03. Thumb Down:  κοστος χειροποιητου κατα μεσο ορο.2μισι ευρω. ποσοτητα σουπερμαρκετ.250 γρ. ποσοτητα σπιτικου.300-350 γρ(γεμιζει μεγαλο βαζακι χαλαρα)

----------


## No Fear

Φιλε Τολη εισαι απαιχτος!Μετα απο πολλους μηνες αδυνατισματος-γραμμωσης,εχω αρχισει εδω και καιρο και κανω παρατυπιες,λογω της μονοτονιας στο φαγητο μου!!!
Απο 1η Νοεμβριου ξεκιναω ογκο.Η ποικιλια στο φαγητο θα μου δωσει ξανα το κινητρο να κανω σωστη διατροφη και εχω ηδη ξεκινησει να εφαρμοζω διαφορες ιδεες που εχω στο μυαλο,στην διατροφη μου.
Νασαι καλα φιλε μου,θα περιμενουμε και αλλες συνταγες σου!
Καλη δυναμη!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Φιλε Τολη εισαι απαιχτος!Μετα απο πολλους μηνες αδυνατισματος-γραμμωσης,εχω αρχισει εδω και καιρο και κανω παρατυπιες,λογω της μονοτονιας στο φαγητο μου!!!
> Απο 1η Νοεμβριου ξεκιναω ογκο.Η ποικιλια στο φαγητο θα μου δωσει ξανα το κινητρο να κανω σωστη διατροφη και εχω ηδη ξεκινησει να εφαρμοζω διαφορες ιδεες που εχω στο μυαλο,στην διατροφη μου.
> Νασαι καλα φιλε μου,θα περιμενουμε και αλλες συνταγες σου!
> Καλη δυναμη!!!


καλη δυναμη σε εσας π τα δοκιμαζετε :01. Mr. Green:  για ογκο σου εχω πολλες εναλλακτικες και καθαρες.στον ογκο δεν εκανα ουτε μια φορα τσιτ.δε χρειαστηκε... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## No Fear

> καλη δυναμη σε εσας π τα δοκιμαζετε για ογκο σου εχω πολλες εναλλακτικες και καθαρες.στον ογκο δεν εκανα ουτε μια φορα τσιτ.δε χρειαστηκε...


Νασαι καλα,θα περιμενω τις συνταγες σου.Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι,εναλλακτικες και καθαρες συνταγες,για να μην υπαρχει μονοτονια,πολυ βασικο αυτο!!!
Ειναι η πρωτη σοβαρη προσπαθεια μου σε ογκο και θελω να παω προσεκτικα χωρις να ανεβω πολυ σε λιπος.Δυστυχως δεν καταφερα στην γραμμωση να φτασω εκει που ηθελα,πρεπει να μαζεψει το δερμα μου και επιπλεον χρονος στην γραμμωση δεν θα ειχε νοημα,ετσι θα μπω σε λιγες ημερες στον ογκο.

----------


## venom1987

> λογω κρισης για να λεμε κ την αληθεια.μερικα φαγητα π μπορουμε να τα αλλαξουμε με καποια φθηνοτερα τα αλλαζουμε.αλλα οκ μας λειπουν. ενα ακριβο παραδειγμα ειναι το φυστικοβουτηρο.που περαν του οτι εχει 3 και 4 ευρω τα 250 γρ δεν ειναι και το πιο καθαρο....ε και? σκασιλα μας
> υλικα
> 250 γρ φυστικια αναλατα(κατα προτημηση κασιους ειναι μακραν τα καλυτερα)
> 25 γρ ελαιολαδο η φυτικο λαδι( δλδ 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας)
> ενα μουλτι
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 5 λεπτα.συνολο 10 λεπτα
> τοποθετουμε τα φυστικια σε ενα ταψακι και τα βαζουμε στο φουρνο για 5-10 λεπτα.αν ειναι ηδη ψημενα δε χρειαζεται
> η τα τοποθετουμε σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι για 5 λεπτα. ανακατευουμε συχνα για να μη γινει καρβουνοβουτηρο
> στη συνεχεια τοποθετουμε τα φυστικια στο μπλεντερ η στο μουλτι και προσθετουμε το ελαιολαδο η το φιτικο λαδι.αν το θελουμε crunchy κραταμε μερικα φυστικια εκτος και τα κοβουμε σε μικρα κομματακια και στη συνεχεια τα τοποθετουμε στο υπολοιπο αλεσμενο μειγμα. αν το θελουμε smoothie απλα τα μουλτι η μπλεντερ-ιαζουμε ολα μαζι.
> ...


για ακομη μια φορα........RESPECT  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

> Νασαι καλα,θα περιμενω τις συνταγες σου.Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εισαι,εναλλακτικες και καθαρες συνταγες,για να μην υπαρχει μονοτονια,πολυ βασικο αυτο!!!
> Ειναι η πρωτη σοβαρη προσπαθεια μου σε ογκο και θελω να παω προσεκτικα χωρις να ανεβω πολυ σε λιπος.Δυστυχως δεν καταφερα στην γραμμωση να φτασω εκει που ηθελα,πρεπει να μαζεψει το δερμα μου και επιπλεον χρονος στην γραμμωση δεν θα ειχε νοημα,ετσι θα μπω σε λιγες ημερες στον ογκο.


ΑΝΤΕ ΒΡΕ και αφου θα μπεις σε ογκο.παρε τη πρωτη συνταγη για εξτρα υδατανθρακακο και απο εμενα.συκωτι μοσχαρισιο με γεμιστες πατατες
υλικα
200-300 γρ συκωτι.βεβαια βαζουμε οτι κρεας θελουμε μη ξεχναμε απλα το συγκεκριμενο αξιζει στη συνταγη αυτη
πατατες αναλογα με τους στοχους μας.
1 κρεμμυδι
4 λεμονια
ριγανη 
βασιλικο
τυρι κοτατζ η τυρι κρεμα χωρις λιπαρα
(προεραιτικα) μαγιονεζα με 3% λιπαρα
καθαρα ολοκαινουργια καρφια η προκες ανοξιδωτες(οσες πατατες τοσα καρφια)
χρονος προετοιμασιας 10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 30  λεπτα.συνολο 40 λεπτα
εκτελεση
πρθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 220 βαθμους και βαζουμε νερο να βραζει σε μια κατσαρολα.
βαζουμε το συκωτι να βρασει για περιπου 20-25 λεπτα
περναμε τις προκες η τα καρφια απο το κεντρο καθε πατατας.στη συνεχειαμ ε ενα μαχαιρι ανοιγουμε ελαχιστα ακομα τη τρυπα με μεγαλη προσοχη να μη σπασει η πατατα.γεμιζουμε με κρεμα τυριου η κοτατζ και τη μαγιονεζα(αν θελουμε)
τοποθετουμε μεσα βασιλικο κ λιγο πιπερι και τις βαζουμε στο φουρνο να ψηθουν
αφου βρασει το συκωτι το περναμε σε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι που εχουμε προθερμανει.τοποθετουμε το χυμο απο τα λεμονια(μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιησετε χυμο λεμονιου πολυ πρακτικος) και το κρεμμυδι κομμενο σε ροδελες αρκετα λεπτες.προσθετουμε το συκωτι και περναμε απο πανω τη ριγανη λιγο πιπερι και αν θελουμε λιγη μουσταρδα(1 κ σουπας αρκει)
αφηνουμε το συκωτι στο αντικολλητικο 2 λεπτα απο καθε πλευρα περιπου ουσιαστικα μεχρι να ροδισουν τα κρεμμυδια.λιγο πριν στεγνωσει προσθετουμε ελαχιστο νερο περιπου 1-4ο του ποτηριου
βγαζουμε τις πατατες απο το φουρνο.περναμε το συκωτι σε ενα πιατο.προσθετουμε τις πατατες.βαζουμε το ζουμι απο το αντικολλητικο πανω στο συκωτι.προσθετουμε λιγο μαυρο ατριφτο πιπερι απο πανω.βασιλικο.
καλη μας ορεξη
θερμιδες(με 300 γρ πατατα).520(περιπου). πρωτεινες 56-58 γρ.υδατανθρακες 60-65 γρ.λιπαρα 2-2,5 γρ
μαζι με τη μαγιονεζα αυτα

----------


## Αντωνης

Toλη κρεπουλες ξερεις να φτιαχνεις?Δεν με νοιαζει να ειναι ''υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας'' κτλ κτλ,απλα σε ρωταω γιατι ειχα προσπαθησει μια φορα και μου βγηκαν πισσα :01. Mr. Green: 
Μονο με μερεντα θα τις φτιαξω

Αν ξερεις γραψε λιγο περιλιπτικα πως τις φτιαχνεις please :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

εγω τα μακαρονια τα προτυμω τις κρυες εποχες.γιαυτο θα παραθεσω την αγαπημενη μου συνταγη σχετικα με τα μακαρονια μετα τα πεστο.
μακαροναδα με τονο
υλικα
80 γρ μακαρονια ολικης αλεσεως(προτυμηστε ζωγραφος 20 γρ πρωτεινη στα 100 και 50 γρ υδατανθρακας στα 100.αν ειστε σε γραμμωση δλδ)
100-150 γρ τονο σε νερο
200 μλ γαλα απαχο
200 γρ μανηταρια κομμενα σε φετες(μπορειτε να παρετε και κατεψηγμενα ετοιμα)
δυοσμο
χρονος προετοιμασιας 2 λεπτα.χρονος μαγειρεματος 20 λεπτα.συνολο 22 λεπτα
βαζουμε νερο να βρασει σε μια κατσαρολα.αφου βρασει το νερο ριχνουμε τα μακαρονια.στη συνεχεια
προθερμαινουμε ενα αντικολλητικο για 2 λεπτα.προσθετουμε το γαλα και τα μανηταρια και τα αφηνουμε μεχρι σχεδον να παρουν βραση αλλα σε χαμηλη φωτια ωστε να γινουν παραλληλα μετα μακαρονια κ να μη καρβουνιασουν! προσθετουμε και λιγο πιπερι για τη γευση. και τα απομακρυνουμε απο τη φωτια. βγαζουμε τα μακαρονια τα σουρωνουμε και τα βαζουμε σε βαθυ πιατο.προσθετουμε το μειγμα γαλακτος και μανηταριων.τελος προσθετουμε τον τονο και ανακατευουμε με το δυοσμο
αν θελετε τον τονο ζεστο(αν και θα ζεσταθει στο μειγμα) τοποθετηστε τον στο αντικολλητικο μαζι με τα μανηταρια και το γαλα.
αν θελετε πσοθεστε και 100 γρ γιαουρτι σε ενα μπωλ.βαλτε εκει το γαλα με τα μανηταρια.ανακατεψτε και μετα περιχυστε το στο πιατο.συνοδευεται τελεια με σαλατα ροκα-κοτατζ
θερμιδες.300 περιπου.πρωτεινη 22-23 γρ.υδατανθρακες 48-50 γρ.λιπαρα....0....
αν βαλετε το γιαουρτι προσθεστε 100-120 θερμιδες.16-20 γρ πρωτεινης 3-4 γρ υδατανθρακα και 2 γρ λιπαρα

----------


## tolis93

> Toλη κρεπουλες ξερεις να φτιαχνεις?Δεν με νοιαζει να ειναι ''υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας'' κτλ κτλ,απλα σε ρωταω γιατι ειχα προσπαθησει μια φορα και μου βγηκαν πισσα
> Μονο με μερεντα θα τις φτιαξω
> 
> Αν ξερεις γραψε λιγο περιλιπτικα πως τις φτιαχνεις please


παρε μια ωραιοτατη λαιτ εκδοχη....
μιση κουπα αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως.
2 ασπραδια 1 κροκο αυγου
4-6 ζαχαρινες η 2 κ γλυκου μαυρη ζαχαρη
λιγο νερο.
50 μλ γαλα απαχο
τοποθετεις το γαλα και το αλευρι μαζι και τα χτυπας.αν γινεται πιχτο προσθετεις νερο οσπου να γινει περιπου κρεμωδες.δλδ να εχει μια ρευστοτητα μεν αλλα να μην ειναι κατουρο δε.προσθετεις τις ζαχαρινες η τη ζαχαρη και τα αυγα.συνεχιζεις να χτυπας μεχρι να γινουν ενα ομογενοποιημενο μειγμα.
εχεις προθερμανει το αντικολλητικο σου.το κατεβασεις σε μετρια φωτια και περνας το μειγμα μεχρι να σκεπασει το τηγανι.με 1 πλαστικη σπατουλα σιγα σιγα ξεκολας(οπως κανουμε πιτακι βρωμης) το γυρνας απο την αλλη για κανα 2 λεπτα ακομα κ εισαι ετοιμος.
θερμιδες 220. πρωτεινη 11γρ λιπαρα 5 γρ υδατανθρακας 32 γρ
καλη σου ορεξη

----------


## venom1987

> εγω τα μακαρονια τα προτυμω τις κρυες εποχες.γιαυτο θα παραθεσω την αγαπημενη μου συνταγη σχετικα με τα μακαρονια μετα τα πεστο.
> μακαροναδα με τονο
> υλικα
> 80 γρ μακαρονια ολικης αλεσεως(προτυμηστε ζωγραφος 20 γρ πρωτεινη στα 100 και 50 γρ υδατανθρακας στα 100.αν ειστε σε γραμμωση δλδ)
> 100-150 γρ τονο σε νερο
> 200 μλ γαλα απαχο
> 200 γρ μανηταρια κομμενα σε φετες(μπορειτε να παρετε και κατεψηγμενα ετοιμα)
> δυοσμο
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 2 λεπτα.χρονος μαγειρεματος 20 λεπτα.συνολο 22 λεπτα
> ...


τα γραμ. μακαρονια βραζμενα??

----------


## AntwnhsSs

> τα γραμ. μακαρονια βραζμενα??


δεν νομιζω 80γρ βρασμενα δεν ειναι τπτ

----------


## tolis93

> τα γραμ. μακαρονια βραζμενα??


αβραστα βρε τρελε 80 γρ βρασμενα 2 πιρουνιες να ναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Αντωνης

> παρε μια ωραιοτατη λαιτ εκδοχη....
> μιση κουπα αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως.
> 2 ασπραδια 1 κροκο αυγου
> 4-6 ζαχαρινες η 2 κ γλυκου μαυρη ζαχαρη
> λιγο νερο.
> 50 μλ γαλα απαχο
> τοποθετεις το γαλα και το αλευρι μαζι και τα χτυπας.αν γινεται πιχτο προσθετεις νερο οσπου να γινει περιπου κρεμωδες.δλδ να εχει μια ρευστοτητα μεν αλλα να μην ειναι κατουρο δε.προσθετεις τις ζαχαρινες η τη ζαχαρη και τα αυγα.συνεχιζεις να χτυπας μεχρι να γινουν ενα ομογενοποιημενο μειγμα.
> εχεις προθερμανει το αντικολλητικο σου.το κατεβασεις σε μετρια φωτια και περνας το μειγμα μεχρι να σκεπασει το τηγανι.με 1 πλαστικη σπατουλα σιγα σιγα ξεκολας(οπως κανουμε πιτακι βρωμης) το γυρνας απο την αλλη για κανα 2 λεπτα ακομα κ εισαι ετοιμος.
> θερμιδες 220. πρωτεινη 11γρ λιπαρα 5 γρ υδατανθρακας 32 γρ
> καλη σου ορεξη


 Ωραιος,αλλα η μερεντα που ειναι? :01. Mr. Green: Σε γλυκια κρεπα αναφερομουν :01. Mr. Green: 
Anyway,η τελευταια σου παραγραφος μου εδειξε τι εκανα λαθος οταν ειχα δοκιμασε να φτιαξω κρεπα
thx :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> Ωραιος,αλλα η μερεντα που ειναι?Σε γλυκια κρεπα αναφερομουν
> Anyway,η τελευταια σου παραγραφος μου εδειξε τι εκανα λαθος οταν ειχα δοκιμασε να φτιαξω κρεπα
> thx


μερεντα φτιαξε αυτη π εχω ποσταρει κ ανα κουταλια σουπας βαζε...10 12 θερμιδες μ χε βγει αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου εκει.κ εχεις κ με 230-260 θερμιδες και γαμω τις κρεπαρες.αν κ εγω θα κοτσαρα κ μια μπανανα απο πανω....

----------


## venom1987

> δεν νομιζω 80γρ βρασμενα δεν ειναι τπτ


και εγω αυτο πιστευω ......χαζη ερωτηση .......  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> οκ οκ ολοι νοσταλγουμε εκεινες τις ωραιες στιγμες...με τα ΜΠΙΣΚΟΤΑΚΙΑ διπλα απο το τζακι κ με το γαλατακι μας σε κατι τετοιες περιοδους χειμωνα κ κρυου κ κατι τετοια μας θυμιζουν οτι μεγαλωνουμε χωρις να το καταλαβαινουμε.μωρε ναι καλα εμεις κ παιδικες αναμνησεις κ 6-pack
> ναι οκ τελοςπαντων.μια συνταγη για μπισκοτακια.
> υλικα
> 6-8 ασπραδια αυγων
> 120-140 γρ βρωμη
> καθαρο κακαο κανελλα πρωτεινη με γευσης βανιλια σε σκονη οτι προτειματε(δε ξερω πως εκανε η μανα σας τα μπισκοτα)
> αντικολλητικο χαρτι για φουρνο
> αν θελουμε μπεικιν παουντερ η μαγια
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 5-10 λεπτα.συνολο 15-20 λεπτα
> ...


εγινε ενα μικρο εντιτ

----------


## AntwnhsSs

πο πο τι μου θιμισες τωρα  :01. Wink:  τεσπα βλεπω το τοπικ να πεταει   :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> πο πο τι μου θιμισες τωρα  τεσπα βλεπω το τοπικ να πεταει


να πεταει ο ουρανισκος ειναι το θεμα απο τους συνεχωμενους οργασμους γευσης.το τοπικ καλα θα κανει να μηνει εδω  π ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## AntwnhsSs

χαχα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη περιμενω αν γινεται να κανεις καμια συνταγη για να τρωμε ανετα το μαυρο ρυζι  :01. Razz:  Γιατι δεν κατεβαινει με τπτ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

εγω στο βρασιμο προσθετω ειτε 1 ντοματα τριμμενη ειτε διαφορα μπαχαρικα.δοκιμασε καρυ αφου το βγαλεις και το σουρωσεις. επισης καταπληκτικα τερειαζει και με ανιθο και λεμονι σε μπαχαρικα(της κνορ της ματζι θα σε γελασω τα πουλανε μαζι με τη σακουλα.εσυ απλα κρατα το μπαχαρικο).αν επισης δε σαρεσει με κανεναν απο τους 2 τροπους...ε....κοπανα 2 κουταλιες σουπας γιαουρτι και αν δε το φας και εκει παραδεινομαι!

----------


## TheWorst

Οκ θενξ , θα το δοκιμασω με τους 2 τροπους  :03. Clap:

----------


## AntwnhsSs

παντος ρυζι + γιαουρτακι = τρελα , εγω ετσι το τρωω τις περισσοτερες φορες  :01. ROFL:

----------


## rey1989

> Τολη περιμενω αν γινεται να κανεις καμια συνταγη για να τρωμε ανετα το μαυρο ρυζι  Γιατι δεν κατεβαινει με τπτ


δεν κατεβαίνει με τίποτα?  :02. Shock:  
εγώ προσωπικά έχω μια τρέλα με το μαυρο ρύζι (απο τότε που έμαθα να το βράζω καλα) και δυστυχώς το έκοψα από το μεσημεριανό μου.
μήπως δεν το βράζεις καλά?(θέλει 1 ώρα σε νερό να μουλιάσει και μετά το βράζεις) γιατί και εγώ έτσι την είχα πατήσει και νόμιζα ότι ήταν απαίσιο στην αρχή (βέβαια το έτρωγα σχεδόν ωμό  :01. ROFL: ).

----------


## tolis93

> δεν κατεβαίνει με τίποτα?  
> εγώ προσωπικά έχω μια τρέλα με το μαυρο ρύζι (απο τότε που έμαθα να το βράζω καλα) και δυστυχώς το έκοψα από το μεσημεριανό μου.
> μήπως δεν το βράζεις καλά?(θέλει 1 ώρα σε νερό να μουλιάσει και μετά το βράζεις) γιατί και εγώ έτσι την είχα πατήσει και νόμιζα ότι ήταν απαίσιο στην αρχή (βέβαια το έτρωγα σχεδόν ωμό ).


καλα γιατι το κοψες εσυ?

----------


## tolis93

ειμαι λατρης αυτης της κουζινας αλλα παχαινει η ρουφιανα...οποτε...
υλικα
1 αραβικη πιτα ολικης αλεσεως μεσαιου μεγαλου μεγεθους
1 ντοματα
1 κοτατζ
2 φετες κιτρινο τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων
μισο κρεμμυδι(προεραιτικα)
4 φετες γαλοπουλα
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος.5-10 λεπτα.συνολο 10-15 λεπτα
εκτελεση
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 180 βαθμους
ανοιγουμε την αραβικη πιτα με ενα μαχαιρακι με ιδιαιτερη προσοχη στο πλαι ωστε να μη τρυπισει η υπολοιπη
τοποθετουμε μεσα πρωτα τη γαλοπουλα.απο πανω τις 2 φετες τυρι.στη συνεχεια το κοτατζ και στο τελος τη ντοματα σε πολυ πολυ μικρες ροδελες(αν θελουμε βαζουμε και σαλτσα ντοματας) βαζουμε και λιγο ριγανη αν θελουμε
τοποθετουμε το καλτσονε μας στο φουρνο για 5-10 λεπτα μεχρι ουσιαστικα να λιωσει το τυρι.αν θελουμε μετα το 5λεπτο κλεινουμε το φουρνο και το αφηνουμε μεσα ωστε να ξεροψηθει και να κανει κρουστα και το τυρι να λιωσει και να κατσει επανω στη γαλοπουλα.
τοποθετουμε σε πιατο.μαχαιρι πιρουνι...ναι καλα χερι δηλαδη και καλη μας ορεξη!

----------


## tolis93

και μια ακομα συνταγη για πιτσα
υλικα
2 σπραδια αυγων
2 κ σουπας μπεικιν παουντερ
1 αραβικη πιτα ολικης αλεσεως μεσαιου μεγαλου μεγεθους
2 φετες γαλοπουλα κομενη σε τετραγωνακια
2 κ σουπας κιτρινο τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων τρυμμενο
2 κ σουπας σαλτσα ντοματας
1 ντοματα
1 κρεμμυδι
μιση πρασινη πιπερια
30-40 γρ μανηταρια σε φετες
χρονος προετοιμασιας 7 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 15 λεπτα.συνολο 22 λεπτα
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο μας στους 190-220 βαθμους
ομογενοποιουμε το μπεικιν με τα ασπραδια αυγου.
ανοιγουμε υπερβοικα προσεκτικα τη πιτα σε μια ακρη και βαζουμε μεσα το μειγμα και κλεινουμε τη πιτα(καλυτερα να την εχετε ηδη στο ταψι που θα τη ψησετε γιατι αν τρεξει λιγο δε λεει να καθαριζετε) τοποθετουμε απο πανω τη σαλτσα ντοματας.στη συνεχεια τη γαλοπουλα.τις πιπεριες,τα μανηταρια.και τελευταιο το τυρι.εννοειται βαζουμε πιπερι.και στο φουρνο για 15 λεπτα.μεχρι δλδ τα ασπραδια να φουσκωσουν μαζι με το μπεικιν και να δωσουν μια αφρατη υφη στη πιτα ωστε να ειναι καθαρα σα ζυμη.
βγαζουμε απο το φουρνο(να εχει λιωσει το τυρι εεε) και με ενα μαχαιρι η ενα κοπτη κοβουμε τη πιτσα μας σε κομματια.αν και οκ ατομικη ειναι οποτε οπως βολευεται ο καθε ενας.
καλη ορεξη.
θερμιδες240-250 πρωτεινη 25-27 γρ.υδατανθρακας 32 γρ.λιπαρα 3 γρ

----------


## rey1989

> καλα γιατι το κοψες εσυ?


μα δεν αφήσαμε τον υδατάνθρακα του μεταπρόπονητικού και βγάλαμε του μεσημεριανού?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
κάτσε να δούμε πως θα πάει το κόλλημα και θα ξαναμπεί κάποια στιγμή. :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> μα δεν αφήσαμε τον υδατάνθρακα του μεταπρόπονητικού και βγάλαμε του μεσημεριανού? 
> κάτσε να δούμε πως θα πάει το κόλλημα και θα ξαναμπεί κάποια στιγμή.


ρε συ μειωση ειπαμε οχι να το βγαλεις ολο.εσυ επερνες π επερνες ελαχιστες θερμιδες.τωρα ειδικα....για μενα ασε πλεον τα κοψιματα και αυξανε ποσοτητες.αν σου πω πως εγω ετσι κανω οταν θελω να χασω?

----------


## rey1989

> και μια ακομα συνταγη για πιτσα


αυτη πρέπει να την δοκιμάσω!!  :01. Razz: 
240-250 θερμίδες ... οπότε θα μπορούσα να την φτιάξω και να μπει στο απογευματινό αντί για το τοστ (2 αρλα , ντομάτα, κρεμμύδι) ? η έχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε θερμίδες? αν και για μιά φορά σκέφτομαι (Σαββάτο η Κυριακή), οχι να το καθιερώσω 




> ρε συ μειωση ειπαμε οχι να το βγαλεις ολο.εσυ επερνες π επερνες ελαχιστες θερμιδες.τωρα ειδικα....για μενα ασε πλεον τα κοψιματα και αυξανε ποσοτητες.αν σου πω πως εγω ετσι κανω οταν θελω να χασω?


βασικά σκέφτομαι να επαναφέρω το ρύζι στο μεσημεριανό αλλα να μην αυξήσω κάτι άλλο προς το παρών γιατι νομίζω τσίμπισα τις 1900 θερμίδες αν επαναφέρω τα 50γρ ρύζι.

αλλά καλύτερα να το συζητήσουμε στο θρέντ της διατροφής μου , μην γεμίσουμε το μαμάτο θρέντ σου με οφτόπικ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

αντε κ μερικες σαλατες αν βαρεθηκατε τα ιδια κ τα ιδια.γιατι εγω τα βαρεθηκα
!*μπροκολο με αμυγδαλα*
υλικα
200 γρ μπροκολο.50-70 γρ αμυγδαλα ψημενα 
2 μικρες κοκκινες πιπεριες σε φετες
ελαιολαδο.μηλοξυδο
χρονος προετοιμασιας 15 λεπτα
βαζουμε νερο να βρασει και περναμε το μπροκολο για 10 λεπτα με κλειστο καπακι.στη συνεχεια το βγαζουμε και το αφηνουμε στην ακρη να κρυωσει
βαζουμε ολα τα υλικα σε ενα μπολ και στο τελος το μπροκολο.ανακατευουμε.ριχνουμε ελαιολαδο και μηλοξυδο(οσο θελουμε) και απολαμβανουμε. παει τελεια μαζι με λιγο τρυμμενο τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων
 2η
*αγκιναροσαλατα*
υλικα
200-300 γρ αγκιναρες.
1 κ σ ελαιολαδο
χυμος μισου λεμονιου
ψιλοκομενος μαιντανος
χρονος προετοιμασιας...10 λεπτα και αν
βραζουμε τις αγκιναρες για 5 λεπτα σε ενα μικρο κατσαρολακι με κλειστο καπακι.προσθετουμε και μαιντανο κατα το βρασιμο
τις βγαζουμε και τις κοβουμε σε κυβακια.στη συνεχεια τα τοποθετουμε ολα σε ενα μπολ και τα ανακατευουμε καλα.προσθετουμε το λαδι και το λεμονι και λιγο ακομα μαιντανο..παει τελεια με λιγα καρυδια
3η* καροτογογγυλοσουσαμοσαλατα*
δεν ειναι τοσο περιπλοκη οσο διαβαζεται
υλικα
200 γρ καροτα(2 καροτα δλδ πανω κατω)
150-200 γρ γογγυλια
20 γρ σταφιδες
1 κ σουπας σουσαμι
λιγο ψιλοκομενο κρεμμυδι φρεσκο κατα προτημηση
1 κ γλυκου μελι
χυμος απο μισο λεμονι
χρονος προετοιμασιας.3 λεπτα
βαζουμε τα καροτα και τα γογγυλια στο μουλτι και τα κανουμε ψιλοκομενα.η τα κοβουμε με ενα μαχαιρι.
τα τοποθετουμε μαζι με τις σταφιδες και το σουσαμι σε ενα μπολ. ανακατεβουμε το μελι με το λεμονι και βαζουμε ελαχιστο νερο(ενα ανοιξε κλεισε τη βρυση δλδ) και ανακατευουμε καλα.ριχνουμε απο πανω τη σως και ανακατευουμε
αυτη ειναι η αγαπημενη μου...
*ροκα γκρανμπερις*
υλικα
ροκα μαρουλι και σπανακι
1 κ γλυκου κουκουναρι η ιλιοσπορους η γυρη
1  κ σουπας μπαλσαμικο
1 κ γλυκου λιναροσπορο
μιση κουπα κρανμπερι(50 γρ αν θυμαμαι καλα)
χρονος προετοιμασιας 10 λεπτα
πλενουμε τη ροκα το μαρουλι και το σπανακι(μας κανει και μονο 1 απο τα 3)
τα κοβουμε σε μικροτερα κομματακια.προσθετουμε ολα τα υλικα μαζι σε ενα μεγαλο μπολ και ετοιμο.το συνιστω με 3-4 κ σουπας τυρι κοτατζ και 2-3 ασπραδια αυγων.καταπληκτικο
ελπιζω να αλλαξα λιγο το χρωμα της σαλατας σας
οι βασεις δεν ειναι ολες δικιες μου.διαβασα διαφορες και εκανα εγω τις δικιες μου μιξεις και ετσι βγηκαν τα παραπανω πιατα.

----------


## tolis93

> αυτη πρέπει να την δοκιμάσω!! 
> 240-250 θερμίδες ... οπότε θα μπορούσα να την φτιάξω και να μπει στο απογευματινό αντί για το τοστ (2 αρλα , ντομάτα, κρεμμύδι) ? η έχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε θερμίδες? αν και για μιά φορά σκέφτομαι (Σαββάτο η Κυριακή), οχι να το καθιερώσω 
> 
> 
> 
> βασικά σκέφτομαι να επαναφέρω το ρύζι στο μεσημεριανό αλλα να μην αυξήσω κάτι άλλο προς το παρών γιατι νομίζω τσίμπισα τις 1900 θερμίδες αν επαναφέρω τα 50γρ ρύζι.
> 
> αλλά καλύτερα να το συζητήσουμε στο θρέντ της διατροφής μου , μην γεμίσουμε το μαμάτο θρέντ σου με οφτόπικ


 δοκιμασε τη πιτσα μια φορα.αν σαρεσει.ξερα.κρατα τη.απο το τοστ εχει μεγαλυτερη διατροφικη αξια πιστευω. οσο για το ρυζι ξανα βαλτο για μενα.και μη φοβασαι να τρως.τοσα πραγματα εχει εδω.απλα ενα εξτρα γευμα καθε μερα κ απο μια συνταγη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

οκ στατιστικα 8 στους 10 οταν καθονται μπροστα απο τη τηλεοραση γουσταρουν να μασουλανε κατι.και οι αλλοι 2 στους 10 απλα δε το παραδεχονται.εκει τι παιζει ομως?οτιδειποτε ειναι σε τσιμποκατασταση εχει τιγκα θερμιδες και λιπαρα συνηθως.το πρωτο π μας ερχεται στο μυαλο.φυστικια ποπ κορν γαριδακια πατατακια και τετοια.η αληθεια ειναι πως η μονη γευση π καταλαβαινουμε απο αυτα ειναι αυτη των χρωστικων και των συντηρητικων.σκεφτειτε το λιγο...
γιαυτο λοιπον αυτα τα τιπς απο εμενα
baby καροτα.
πωλουνται κατεψυγμενα με 1,40 το κιλο.θελουν το μαξ 5 λεπτα σε βραστο νερο.
λαχανακια βρυξελλων.
παλι πωλουνται κατεψηγμενα με περιπου 2 ευρω το κιλο(40-50 λαχανακια κοντα)
ντοματες cherry η απλα ντοματινια
μεχρι και με 60 λεπτα τα 250 γρ βρησκει κανεις...
και εδω ειναι π μου λετε.καλα ρε φιλε.μου συγκρινεις το πατατακι με το λαχανακι βρυξελλων?το αστειο ειναι πως ολη τη δουλεια την κανουν τα μπαχαρικα και καποιες ντρεσινκ
σε στυλ πατατακια απλα προσθεστε τα μπαχαρικα της αγαπημενης σας γευσης
σε στυλ ποπ κορν απλα βαλτε λιγο παπρικα κ αλλατι
πολυ καλα μπαχαρικα π τα προτεινω ειναι της κνορ κ της ματζι.βλεπετε το μπαχαρικο κανει ολη τη δουλεια
ΑΛΛΑ
ας δωσουμε κ μερικες συνταγες για σως
*Η ελαφρια*
4 κ σουπας γιαουρτι χαμηλων λιπαρων η 0%. 1 κ σουπας μουσταρδα. χυμο απο 1 λεμονι.μαυρο πιπερι.
*η μεξικανικη*
4 κ σουπας σαλτσα ντοματας
2 κ σουπας πρασινη η κοκκινη(οτι θελετε) σαλτσα πιπεριας ταμπασκο.μαυρο πιπερι.1 κ σουπας παπρικα,1 κ γλυκου σκορδο
*του ρεμπετη*
4 κ σουπας γιαουρτι χαμηλων η καθολου λιπαρων.ψιλοκομμενο κρεμμυδι.2 κ σουπας σαλτσα ντοματας.λιγο σκορδο
*η λεπτεπιλεκτη*
λιγα ψιλοκομενα φυλα βασιλικου.1 κ σουπας ελαιολαδο.1 κ σουπας μπαλσαμικο.λιγο πιπερι.λιγη καρυδοψυχα.

ολες απλα τις ανακατευετε. η αληθεια ειναι πως δε προκειται να καταλαβετε τι γευση εχει αυτο π τρωτε παρα μονο τα μπαχαρικα και τις ντρεσινκ.και παω στοιχιμα 10 λεπτα μετα δε θα θυμαστε οτι φαγατε.αλλα απο το να εισαι με τη λιγουρα να πηγαινοερχεσαι στο ψυγειο και να καταληγεις να εχεις φαει οτι να ναι χωρις καν να εχεις την αισθηση οτι ετοιμασες κατι.προτυμω 50 θερμιδες απο τα καροτα κ τα μπαχαρικα και αλλες 30-40 απο τη σως παρα 500 κ να μη τις χαρω

----------


## AntwnhsSs

εγραψες παλη  :03. Bowdown:  πολυ ορεο το τελευτεο ποστ

----------


## Chris92

τολη νταξ μαν...σπιτσλες! μπορει κανας αντμιν να διαγραψει τα σχολια για να ειναι συγκεντρομενες οι συνταγες?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> τολη νταξ μαν...σπιτσλες! μπορει κανας αντμιν να διαγραψει τα σχολια για να ειναι συγκεντρομενες οι συνταγες?


βασικα το καλυτερο θα ηταν να μπορουσα να τα χωρισω σε κατηγοριες.ξερεις.να μπενεις κ να εχει αρμυρα γλυκα σνακ γρηγορα γευματα ειδικες περιστασεις.κτλπ κτλπ.αλλα οκ μετα τη κανουμε βεφα την ιστοσελιδα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Chris92

> βασικα το καλυτερο θα ηταν να μπορουσα να τα χωρισω σε κατηγοριες.ξερεις.να μπενεις κ να εχει αρμυρα γλυκα σνακ γρηγορα γευματα ειδικες περιστασεις.κτλπ κτλπ.αλλα οκ μετα τη κανουμε βεφα την ιστοσελιδα


 και γιατι οχι μωρε :01. Mr. Green:  ? δε ξερω αμα αυτο που λες γινεται αλλα να διαγραφουν τα σχολια δε νομιζω να ειναι δυσκολο

----------


## aqua_bill

> βασικα το καλυτερο θα ηταν να μπορουσα να τα χωρισω σε κατηγοριες.ξερεις.να μπενεις κ να εχει αρμυρα γλυκα σνακ γρηγορα γευματα ειδικες περιστασεις.κτλπ κτλπ.αλλα οκ μετα τη κανουμε βεφα την ιστοσελιδα


κάνε bbfood blog

----------


## tolis93

> κάνε bbfood blog


δε ξερω πως γινεται.βασικα υπαρχει ενα θεμα...το δικο μου φαγητο σερβιρεται μονο σε ατομα που γυαλιζει το ματι τους οταν ακουνε αυτο.... :bodybuilding.gr:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

ολοι τα λατρευουμε.ολοι τα προτειμαμε οταν θελουμε κατι φαστατο....παιδες...τα πιο κουλα κορυφαια και τοπ π εχω δοκιμασει..στα χερια σας.

1*.σαντουιτς με αμυγδαλο*
υλικα.
αμυγδαλα 5-10 αλεσμενα σε μουλτι
1 κ γλυκου ελαιολαδο
1 φετα απαχο κιτρινο τυρι
προετοιμασια...5 λεπτα και αν
εκτελεση
αφου αλεσουμε τα αμυγδαλα στο μουλτι τα τοποθετουμε στο ψωμακι μας.βαζουμε το ελαιολαδο στην αλλη φετα ωστε να το αποροφησει.βαζουμε τη φετα τυρι και το ψηνουμε.κολαση λεμε
2 συκο και γαλοπουλα 
οκ ακουγεται ανωμαλο αλλα δοκιμαστε πριν κρινετε.
υλικα
1 συκο
2 φετες γαλοπουλα
1 φετα απαχο κιτρινο τυρι.
ροκα
προετοιμασια..5 λεπτα
εκτελεση
στη 1 φετα ψωμιου βαζουμε το συκο και στην αλλη το τυρι με τη γαλοπουλα. ψηνουμε στη τοστιερα.το ανοιγουμε.βαζουμε τη ροκα και ειμαστε αρχοντες
3.*του κινεζου*
υλικα
λιγο λαχανο και λιγο καροτο ψιλοκομενα
50 γρ ψαρι(καλυτερα βακαλαος αλλα στανταρ ολοι θα βαλετε τονο)
λιγες σταγονες σως ταμπασκο
χυμος μισου λεμονιου
1 κ σουπας σως οστρακωειδων(oyster sauce) η σογιας
προετοιμασια...5 λεπτα
αν βαλουμε βακαλαο τον ψηνουμε 5 λεπτα σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι απο καθε πλευρα.
στη συνεχεια βαζουμε τα υλικα αναμεσα απο τα ψωμακια.καλυτερα τη σως στην αρχη ωστε να την απορροφησει το ψωμακι.και στη τοστιερα για λιγα λεπτα.ετοιμον!
*το μελιτζανι*
υλικα
2 χοντρουλες φετες μελιτζανα
2 φετες απαχο κιτρινο τυρι
ριγανη
2 λεπτες φετες ντοματα
προετοιμασια...5 λεπτα
εκτελεση
βαζουμε τις μελιτζανες ειτε σε αντικολλητικο ειτε στη τοστιερα μεχρι να γινουν μαλακιες.τις βγαζουμε κ τις τοποθετουμε πανω στο ψωμακι.βαζουμε απευθειας το τυρι ωστε να λιωσει.μετα ντοματα και τελος ριγανη.παει τρελα και με φετα.αν θελουμε ψηνουμε και το τοστακι μετα
*γαλοπουλα μηλο*
100 γρ κιμας γαλοπουλας η γαλοπουλα φιλετο
μισο μιλο
1 φυλλο μαρουλι
προεραιτικα 1 κ γλυκου μελι
προετροιμασια 10 λεπτα
εκτελεση
σε ενα αντικολλητικο βαζουμε τη γαλοπουλα μεχρι να ροδισει και απο τις 2 πλευρες.στη συνεχεια τη τοποθετουμε στο ψωμακι.κοβουμε το μηλο σε λεπτες φετες και το τοποθετουμε πανω απο το κιμα.αν θελουμε βαζουμε κ τυρι.μετα το μαρουλι και τελος.ζεσταινουμε το πανω ψωμακι και μετα το περναμε με το μελι.αλλιως οπως ειναι τοστιερα.
*η αμερικανια!*
εδω ολοι περιμενατε μπεργκερ.αλλα δε...
υλικα
1 κ σουπας φυστικοβουτηρο
1-2 ροδελες γλυκοπατατα
1 αυγο ολοκληρο
1 φετα απαχο κιτρινο τυρι
2 φετες γαλοπουλα η μοσχαρι
προετοιμασια.10 λεπτα
σε ενα αντικολλητικο ψηνουμε τη γλυκοπατατα και τη γαλοπουλα η το μοσχαρι.κα ιστη συνεχεια το αυγο.τα βαζουμε πανω απο το ψωμακι και προσθετουμε πιπερι.καλυπτουμε με φυστικοβουτηρο το αλλο ψωμακι και...α κατσε ηδη το φαγες.και ηδη φτιαχνεις δευτερο....
[Bπεστο...αντε πεστο![/B]
υλικα
1 κ σουπας ετοιμη σαλτσα πεστο η χειροποιητη(ελαιολαδο καρυδοψυχα βασιλικο φρεσκο και πολυ χτυπημα)
2 ροδελες κοκκινη πιπερια
1 κ σουπας τριμενο τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων
2 φετες καπνιστη γαλοπουλα
1 φυλο μαρουλιου
προετοιμασια...5 λεπτα
εκτελεση
ψηνουμε στη τοστιερα τη γαλοπουλα ενω τοποθετουμε ολα τα υλικα μαζι αναμεσα στα ψωμακια.βγαζουμε τη γαλοπουλα και τη βαζουμε στο σαντουιτς.ψηνουμε.απολαμβανουμε
*το σημερινο μου.σουβλακι στιλ(εχει γευση σουβλακι φορ ρεαλ)*
υλικα
1 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο
1 κ σουπας κοτατζ
1 φετα απαχο τυρι
2 ροδελες ντοματα
2 ροδελες πιπερια κοκκινη
προετοιμασια.10 λεπτα
εκτελεση
σε ενα αντικολλητικο βαζουμε το καλαμακι κοτοπουλο απο 2 λεπτα σε καθε πλευρα του(εχει 4)
στη συνεχεια βαζουμε στα ψωμακια το τυρι το κοτατζ τη ντοματα τη πιπερια αν θελουμε μαρουλι και τελος το κοτοπουλο.και μετα ψησιμο κανα λεπτο.πολυ τουμπανο
*και τελειωνω με το αγαπημενο μου. γλυκος τονος!*
υλικα.
50 γρ τονος σε νερο
1 κ γλυκου μελι
2 κ σουπας γιαουρτι
1 ροδελα ντοματας
αν θελετε μουσταρδα
προετοιμασια.5 λεπτα
εκτελεση
σε ενα αντικολλητικο ζεσταινουμε τα ψωμακια αφου τα εχουμε περασει με το μελι το ενα και το γιαουρτι το αλλο.και τα αφηνουμε μεχρι να ψιλομαυρισουν
τα βγαζουμε.προσθετουμε ντοματα και τον τονο.αν θελετε βαζετε και μαρουλι.απλα απιστευτο

----------


## venom1987

αραβικες ολικης που παιρνεις???

----------


## tolis93

> αραβικες ολικης που παιρνεις???


Μακρό κ από μερικούς φούρνους

----------


## tolis93

μια υγειινη εκδοχη ενος πολυ πολυ αγαπημενου γλυκου
υλικα
2 μπανανες
3 ασπραδια αυγων κ 1 κροκος
μιση με 1 κουπα αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως
3 κ σουπας μπεικιν παουντερ
20-30 γρ καρυδια ψιλοκομενα
2 κ σουπας κανελλα
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 40 λεπτα.συνολο 45 λεπτα
εκτελεση
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 180 βαθμους
σε ενα μπολ βαζουμε τα ασπραδια αυγων και το κροκο
ξεφλουδιζουμε τις μπανανες κ τις λιωνουμε με ενα πιρουνι η στο μουλτι
βαζουμε στο μπολ το αλευρι το μπεικιν  και ανακατευουμε.μετα τα καρυδια και τις μπανανες
τα τοποθετουμε σε ενα φορμακι για κεικ και στο φουρνο για 40 λεπτα περιπου.αν θελουμε βαζουμε και κανελλα απο πανω αφου γινει.

----------


## tolis93

απλα τοπ...
υλικα
για τη βαση.
30-40 γρ βρωμη. μιση κουπα αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως.2 κ σ μπεικιν.3 ασπραδια αυγων.20 μλ νερο.1  κσ κακαο
για τη κρεμα
30 μλ γαλα απαχο.2 κ σ γιαουρτι 2% ΠΟΛΥ καλα χτυπημενα 2 κ σουπας μερεντα(δειτε συνταγη)
χρονος προετοιμασιας.3 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος.20 λεπτα
εκτελεση
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 220
φτιαχνουμε το μειγμα για τη βαση ανακατευοντας ολα τα υλικα μαζι και τα τοποθετουμε σε μικρο φορμακι κεικ η σε φορμακι μαφιν και τα τοποθετουμε στο φουρνο για 15-20 λεπτα
οσο ψινεται η βαση χτυπαμε μαζι το γαλα και το γιαουρτι παρα πολυ καλα.αν δε γινει αρκετα πειχτο βαζουμε αλλη μια κουταλια γιαουρτι.
αφου γινει η βαση τη βγαζουμε και τη κοβουμε σε 2 τεμαχια(αν την εχουμε τοποθετησει σε φορμακι για κεικ).περιχυνουμε τη μερεντα.μετα τη κρεμα μας και καλυπτουμε με το αλλο μισο κομματι της βασης.βαζουμε και κανελλα απο πανω αν θελουμε
τιπ.τη βαση μπορουμε να τη βαλουμε σε 2 φορμακια κεικ με τη μιση ποσοτητα ωστε να βγει πιο λεπτη και τραγανη.καλο θα ηταν να προσθεταμε και λιγο μελι για να κρατησει ζουμι και να γινει πολυ πιο γευστικη.
καλη ορεξη

----------


## rey1989

μπορείς πλιζ να γράψεις συνταγή για πίτα ολικής? αραβική ολικής δεν βρίσκω πουθενά  :08. Turtle: ..
και κάτι ακόμα , αν θέλω να βάλω στο μεσημεριανό μου πίτα ολικής (μια φορά την εβδομάδα) πόσες μπορώ να βάλω στην θέση των 50γρ (άβραστου). μαύρου ρυζιού ? μια η δύο ? (αν και επειδή θα τις φτιάξω μόνος μου με αλεύρι ολικής οπότε δεν έχει σημασία ο αριθμός αλλα πως θα μοιράσω το μείγμα που θα φτιάξω , αν βγάζει μία η δύο...)

----------


## tolis93

> μπορείς πλιζ να γράψεις συνταγή για πίτα ολικής? αραβική ολικής δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ..
> και κάτι ακόμα , αν θέλω να βάλω στο μεσημεριανό μου πίτα ολικής (μια φορά την εβδομάδα) πόσες μπορώ να βάλω στην θέση των 50γρ (άβραστου). μαύρου ρυζιού ? μια η δύο ? (αν και επειδή θα τις φτιάξω μόνος μου με αλεύρι ολικής οπότε δεν έχει σημασία ο αριθμός αλλα πως θα μοιράσω το μείγμα που θα φτιάξω , αν βγάζει μία η δύο...)


 η αληθεια ειναι πως ειναι δυσκολο να φτιαξεις πιτες ολικης.θα κανω ομως ενα trial σημερα 
ουσιαστικα κανεις το εξης
παιρνεις 3-4 αυγα ασπραδια κ μονο τον 1 κροκο
τα βαζεις σε ενα μπολ με 50-100 γρ αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως.
βαζεις 1 κ γλυκου μαγια
μισο κουταλακι γλυκου αλατι
ανακατευεις τρελα καλα και προσθετεις λιγο λιγο νερο μεχρι να γινει σα ζυμαρι.το θεμα ειναι να μη κολλαει στα χερια.αυτο το μειγμα πρεπει να το περασεις σε ενα φορμακι γιατι σε ταψι γινεται..χυλος :01. Mr. Green: ..(για μενα χρησιμοποιησε 4-5 για μεγαλα μαφινς).καλο θα ηταν να παρεις ενα ψεκαστηρι κ να ριξεις 1-2 ψεκασμους σε καθε φορμακι(ουτε μισο κουταλακι γλυκου δε βγαινει το χω μετρησει).μετα βαζεις εκει το μειγμα σου αλλα ισα να σκεπαζει την επιφανεια.και καλο ειναι στα 15 λεπτα ψησιματος να το τρυπισεις με ενα πιρουνακι 3-4 φορες απο πανω.θελει 30 λεπτα πανω κατω στους 190.το μειγμα δεν ειναι δυσκολο.το δυσκολο ειναι να μη σου κολλησει.εξου κ το λαδι.
αν θελεις δοκιμασε το και καλη σου τυχη.ετσι π το κανα μια φορα μ βγηκε κομπλε παντως.
τωρα θερμιδες αυτο εχει 40-45 γρ υδατανθρακα 14-16 γρ πρωτεινη και 4 γρ λιπαρα.δλδ 276 θερμιδες.ε οκ 20-30 θερμιδες και αν πανω απο το ρυζι σιγα.μπορει κ τις ιδιες
αν θελεις βαλε κ λιγο μπεικιν αλλα πολυ λιγο.1 κουταλακι γλυκου δλδ.απλα για να γινει καπως αφρατο και να μη σου σπαει

----------


## venom1987

> λογω κρισης για να λεμε κ την αληθεια.μερικα φαγητα π μπορουμε να τα αλλαξουμε με καποια φθηνοτερα τα αλλαζουμε.αλλα οκ μας λειπουν. ενα ακριβο παραδειγμα ειναι το φυστικοβουτηρο.που περαν του οτι εχει 3 και 4 ευρω τα 250 γρ δεν ειναι και το πιο καθαρο....ε και? σκασιλα μας
> υλικα
> 250 γρ φυστικια αναλατα(κατα προτημηση κασιους ειναι μακραν τα καλυτερα)
> 25 γρ ελαιολαδο η φυτικο λαδι( δλδ 2μισι κουταλιες σουπας)
> ενα μουλτι
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 5 λεπτα.συνολο 10 λεπτα
> τοποθετουμε τα φυστικια σε ενα ταψακι και τα βαζουμε στο φουρνο για 5-10 λεπτα.αν ειναι ηδη ψημενα δε χρειαζεται
> η τα τοποθετουμε σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι για 5 λεπτα. ανακατευουμε συχνα για να μη γινει καρβουνοβουτηρο
> στη συνεχεια τοποθετουμε τα φυστικια στο μπλεντερ η στο μουλτι και προσθετουμε το ελαιολαδο η το φιτικο λαδι.αν το θελουμε crunchy κραταμε μερικα φυστικια εκτος και τα κοβουμε σε μικρα κομματακια και στη συνεχεια τα τοποθετουμε στο υπολοιπο αλεσμενο μειγμα. αν το θελουμε smoothie απλα τα μουλτι η μπλεντερ-ιαζουμε ολα μαζι.
> ...


οταν λεσ φυτικο λαδι???ποιο λες??

----------


## tolis93

> οταν λεσ φυτικο λαδι???ποιο λες??


στο σουπερμαρκετ εκει π εχει τα λαδια.διπλα απο το σογιελαιο συνηθως εχει κατι τενεκεδακια στρογγυλα οχι ιδιαιτερα μεγαλα.κοκκινα στο χρωμα.αν διαβασεις πανω λεει φυτικο λαδι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## venom1987

> στο σουπερμαρκετ εκει π εχει τα λαδια.διπλα απο το σογιελαιο συνηθως εχει κατι τενεκεδακια στρογγυλα οχι ιδιαιτερα μεγαλα.κοκκινα στο χρωμα.αν διαβασεις πανω λεει φυτικο λαδι


ωραια εγω πηρα κασιοιυς χωρις αλατι πειραζει???

----------


## tolis93

> ωραια εγω πηρα κασιοιυς χωρις αλατι πειραζει???


αν δεις τη συνταγη τα προτεινω κιολας.το πιο γαματο φυστικοβουτηρο κανεις με αυτα!!!

----------


## rey1989

σκέφτομαι την πίτα ολικής να την κάνω στο αντικολλητικό 
μας έφτιαχνε παλιά η μάνα μου για να μην τρώμε junk food 
έφτιαχνε το ζυμάρι(με μαγιά βέβαια) και μετά το άνοιγε με τον πλάστη και το έψηνε στο αντικολλητικό  για λίγο να το σταθεροποιήσει και μετα στα κάρβουνα και θυμάμαι ηταν πολυ ωραιο.

----------


## tolis93

> σκέφτομαι την πίτα ολικής να την κάνω στο αντικολλητικό 
> μας έφτιαχνε παλιά η μάνα μου για να μην τρώμε junk food 
> έφτιαχνε το ζυμάρι(με μαγιά βέβαια) και μετά το άνοιγε με τον πλάστη και το έψηνε στο αντικολλητικό  για λίγο να το σταθεροποιήσει και μετα στα κάρβουνα και θυμάμαι ηταν πολυ ωραιο.


μα και εγω σ πα για μαγια!
κοιτα με το αντικολλητικο το σκεφτηκα αλλα ποτε δε το χω δοκιμασει.το ιδιο θα βγει σιγουρα γιατι οτι εχω κανει σε αντικολλητικο κ οτι σε φουρνο η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι στο φουρνο θελει παραπανω ωρα και τα κεικ ψωμια κτλπ φουσκωνουν πιο πολυ.τπτ αλλο.εσυ δε το θες κ τιγκα φουσκωμενο.οποτε γιατι οχι.κανε ενα πειραμα

----------


## venom1987

αντε να βαλω και εγω μια ιδεα αν δεν πειραζει τον τολη φυσικα??????

ΖΕΣΤΟ ΡΟΦΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΝΙΦΑΔΕΣ ΒΡΩΜΗΣ

Υλικα :

1 λιτρο γαλα 1,5%
3 κ.σ Quaker
1 κ.σ μελι
10 σπορους καρδαμο
1 ξυλαρακι κανελλας (βγαζει καλυτερο αρωμα)
30 γρ μπανανα
1/2 κ.σ αμυγδαλοψιχα αψητη και χωρις αλατι

Εκτελεση :

Σε ενα βαθυ σκευος ριχνουμε το γαλα μαζι με το καρδαμο και την κανελλα και τα 
βραζουμε μεχρι να βγουν τα αρωματα τους. Προσθεστε την μπανανα (κομματακι)
και την αμυγ. και μετα βραστε το ελαφρα.
Μετα βαζουμε την βρωμη και το μελι και ανακατεβουμε μεχρι να γινει χυλος.
Στο σερβιρισμα (εγω το εβαλα σε κουπα) βαζουμε απο πανω λιγο βρωμη (ή οτι θελει ο καθενας)

θερμιδες 110
μεριδες 4-6

----------


## tolis93

> αντε να βαλω και εγω μια ιδεα αν δεν πειραζει τον τολη φυσικα??????
> 
> ΖΕΣΤΟ ΡΟΦΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΝΙΦΑΔΕΣ ΒΡΩΜΗΣ
> 
> Υλικα :
> 
> 1 λιτρο γαλα 1,5%
> 3 κ.σ Quaker
> 1 κ.σ μελι
> ...


θερμιδες ανα μεριδα η συνολο?να σου πω εχω κανει παρομοια αλλα αυτο παιζει να ναι οργασμος

----------


## rey1989

την έφτιαξα την ολικής!! και βγήκε άπαιχτη! 
δες στο θέμα με τις φωτογραφίες από το φαγητό μας , εξηγώ και πως την έφτιαξα και έχει και φωτό (μην ποστάρω εδω φωτό και φάω κανα ban  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## tolis93

> την έφτιαξα την ολικής!! και βγήκε άπαιχτη! 
> δες στο θέμα με τις φωτογραφίες από το φαγητό μας , εξηγώ και πως την έφτιαξα και έχει και φωτό (μην ποστάρω εδω φωτό και φάω κανα ban )


ban γιατι να φας?την ειδα κ μπορω να πω οτι ευχαρηστηθηκα μονο απο την εικονα.πραγματικα αψογη.εχε χαρη π εχω ξεμηνει απο αλευρι :01. Mr. Green:  αν και θα παω σουπερμαρκετ τωρα.παιζει μια να τη χτυπησω κατα τισ 6-7 γιατι δουέυω και αργα οποτε σκασιλα μου ο υδατανθρακας :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> ban γιατι να φας?την ειδα κ μπορω να πω οτι ευχαρηστηθηκα μονο απο την εικονα.πραγματικα αψογη.εχε χαρη π εχω ξεμηνει απο αλευρι αν και θα παω σουπερμαρκετ τωρα.παιζει μια να τη χτυπησω κατα τισ 6-7 γιατι δουέυω και αργα οποτε σκασιλα μου ο υδατανθρακας


είπα να μην γεμίσω το φόρουμ με τις φωτογραφίες (αφού πόσταρα στο άλλο) γιατι είναι και μεγάλες  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
πήρα ζελατίνες 

βρήκα μόνο της γιώτης 

έχει 6 ζελατίνες και λεει

θερμίδες : 33,8kcal
πρωτεΐνη : 8,44g
υδατάνθρακας : 0g
λιπαρά : 0g

είναι καλές για να φτιάξω την συνταγή της μερέντας?  :08. Turtle: 

edit : σχετικά με την πίτα 
την έκανα ζυμάρι και βγήκε σαν πλαστελίνη (εύπλαστη) και μετά πήρα τον πλάστη και την άνοιξα και έπιασε όλο τον πάτο του αντικολλητικού. (επειδή ξέχασα να το πω  :01. Razz: )

----------


## tolis93

> είπα να μην γεμίσω το φόρουμ με τις φωτογραφίες (αφού πόσταρα στο άλλο) γιατι είναι και μεγάλες 
> πήρα ζελατίνες 
> 
> βρήκα μόνο της γιώτης 
> 
> έχει 6 ζελατίνες και λεει
> 
> θερμίδες : 33,8kcal
> πρωτεΐνη : 8,44g
> ...


ναι πολυ τζιτζι ειναι για τη μερεντα οι ζελατινες.τη γιωτης την εμπιστευομαι.ωραιος παντως με τη πιτα.στους περισσοτερους μενει στα χερια.(Y)

----------


## Gianna

Λοιπόν, οι συνταγές μελετήθηκαν και καταγράφηκαν σε τετράδιο  :03. Thumb up: (μη μπαίνω στο site κάθε φορά). Τώρα θα παίξει το καλαμάρι με ρυζάκι!! Μετάφερε εδώ και την άλλη την κορυφαία που χες γράψει με το μπέργκερ με τα μανιτάρια.

----------


## rey1989

αυτό το το μπέργκερ με τα μανιτάρια έλεγα να το φτιάξω αύριο που έχω μοσχάρι για μεσημεριανό αλλα δεν βρήκα μεγάλα μανιτάρια ..  :01. Sad: 
μεγάλα super market και βλέπεις άδεια ράφια .. τελικά η κρίση μας χτύπησε για τα καλά !  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

> αυτό το το μπέργκερ με τα μανιτάρια έλεγα να το φτιάξω αύριο που έχω μοσχάρι για μεσημεριανό αλλα δεν βρήκα μεγάλα μανιτάρια .. 
> μεγάλα super market και βλέπεις άδεια ράφια .. τελικά η κρίση μας χτύπησε για τα καλά !


ε και?βαλε ντοματες στο φουρνο παλι θα κανουν δουλεια.η απλα 2-3 μεγαλα φυλα μαρουλι η λαχανο κ καντα σα πιτες.η ξανα φτιαξε πιτα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Λοιπόν, οι συνταγές μελετήθηκαν και καταγράφηκαν σε τετράδιο (μη μπαίνω στο site κάθε φορά). Τώρα θα παίξει το καλαμάρι με ρυζάκι!! Μετάφερε εδώ και την άλλη την κορυφαία που χες γράψει με το μπέργκερ με τα μανιτάρια.


γιαννα μ αυτο μονο μοντ μπορουν να το κανουν.οντως το μανηταρομπεργκερ μετρησε.κ πιο πανω εχει κ καμια 10αρια εναλακτικες για γεμισμα

----------


## tolis93

χτες πηγα σε ενα παρτυ και ολα καλα και ωραια μεχρι π βγαλανε κατι φτερουγες κοτοπουλου σε στυλ kfc.εκατσα απο πανω 1 ωρα με το ρολοι...οχι...δεν ετρωγα. τις κοιτουσα και σκεφτομουν πως μπορεις να κανεις κατι τετοιο υγειινα....ναι τελικα τα καταφερα...
υλικα
στηθος κοτοπουλο 200-300 γρ κομμενο σε τετραγωνα κομματακια
2 αυγα το 1 ολοκληρο
50 μλ γαλα
1 φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως.
1 κ γλυκου σκορδο σε σκονη
1 κουταλια καρυ
μιση κουταλια παπρικα
χρονος προετοιμασιας.5 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος.15 λεπτα.συνολο 20 λεπτα
εκτελεση
ανοιγουμε το ματι της κουζινας και βαζουμε πανω ενα αντικολλητικο να ζεστενεται
σε ενα μπολ χτυπαμε τα αυγα και το γαλα  πολυ καλα.σε ενα αλλο μικρο πιατακι τριβουμε τη φρυγανια πολυ καλα
ριχνουμε λιγο σκορδο και καρυ στο αντικολλητικο.στη συνεχεια παιρνουμε το τεμαχισμενο κοτοπουλο.το βουταμε στο μειγμα του γαλακτος και των αυγων και μετα το περναμε απο τη φρυγανια.αφου περασουμε ολα τα κομματια ριχνουμε απο πανω το καρυ το σκορδο κ τη παπρικα. ριχνουμε λιγο ακομα σκροδο και καρυ στο αντικολλητικο και αμεσως ριχνουμε πανω το κοτοπουλο.ψηνουμε 5-7 λεπτα απο καθε πλευρα. και καλη ορεξη...
αν σας μηνει μειγμα αυγων απλα ριχτε το στο αντικολλητικο μετα να γινει μαι και πολυ προ ομελετα.μη παει χαμενο κριμα ειναι.
αντι για σως μπαρμπεκιου γιατι οκ ολοι τετοια παιρναμε στα kfc καποτε μπορειτε να παρετε pumaro και να βαλετε μεσα ταμπασκο. εχουν βγει κ pumaro με διαφορα μπαχαρικα.συνηστω τη κιτρηνη.
καλη ορεξη μαγκες.
ΥΓ και για τις τηγανιτες πατατες.παρτε γογγυλια κοψτε τα σα πατατες και βαλτε τα στο φουρνο για 10-15 λεπτα οσο θα φτιαχνετε το κοτοπουλο κοντα δλδ.αν καταλαβετε διαφορα να με φτυσετε.αν το φατε βραδυ αυτο με τα γογγυλια.αλλιως αν βαλετε πατατα ετσι κομμενη στο φουρνο δε καταλαβαινετε διαφορα απο τη τηγανιτη.η αν τη βαλετε σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι

----------


## venom1987

ΥΛΙΚΑ:

 20γρ.  Κακάο ΓΙΩΤΗΣ 
 5γρ.  ΓΛΥΚΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΟΥΚΡΑΛΟΖΗ
 125γρ. Φυτική Μαργαρίνη  
 150γρ. Μπισκότα digestive χωρίς ζάχαρη  (ή παππαδοπουλου ολικης ) 
 40γρ.  Καρυδόψιχα τριμμένη 
 3 κουτ. σούπας Κονιακ


 EKTEΛΕΣΗ:

Χτυπάτε στο μίξερ τη Φυτική Μαργαρίνη, με το κακάο και το Γλυκαντικό  για 2-3 λεπτά 
Θρυμματίζετε  τη μισή ποσότητα από τα  Μπισκότα και τα υπόλοιπα  τα κόβετε σε μικρά κομμάτια με το χέρι  
Προσθέτετε στο μίξερ όλα τα Μπισκότα, την Καρυδόψιχα και το Κονιάκ και χτυπάτε για 1 λεπτό ακόμα  
Απλώνετε το μίγμα σε ένα κομμάτι λαδόκολλα ή  αλουμινόχαρτο και σχηματίζετε ένα μακρόστενο ρολό και διπλωστε το στοις ακρες.
Το βάζετε στο ψυγείο να παγώσει 5-6 ωρες 
Ετοιμο για να το τσακισετε......... :05. Weights: 


Ανά Μερίδα 60γρ.
Ενέργεια           79 kcal
Πρωτεΐνες         0,8 g
Υδατάνθρακες    4,4g
Σάκχαρα            0,2g
Λιπαρά              6,1g
Κορεσμένα         3,4g

----------


## jannous44

> χτες πηγα σε ενα παρτυ και ολα καλα και ωραια μεχρι π βγαλανε κατι φτερουγες κοτοπουλου σε στυλ kfc.εκατσα απο πανω 1 ωρα με το ρολοι...οχι...δεν ετρωγα. τις κοιτουσα και σκεφτομουν πως μπορεις να κανεις κατι τετοιο υγειινα....ναι τελικα τα καταφερα...
> υλικα
> στηθος κοτοπουλο 200-300 γρ κομμενο σε τετραγωνα κομματακια
> 2 αυγα το 1 ολοκληρο
> 50 μλ γαλα
> 1 φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως.
> 1 κ γλυκου σκορδο σε σκονη
> 1 κουταλια καρυ
> μιση κουταλια παπρικα
> ...



 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
το κοτοπουλο να ειναι ηδη βρασμενο-μαγειρεμενο η ωμο?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> το κοτοπουλο να ειναι ηδη βρασμενο-μαγειρεμενο η ωμο?


ωμο ωμο κ το κανεις στο αντικολλητικο.κ βρασμενο να το χεις παλι μια χαρα γινεται βασικα.απλα στο ωμο κολλαει καλυτερα το ολο κολπο με τα αυγα πανω

----------


## franky94

Λοιπον επειδη ζηλεψα ειπα να δωσω και εγω κατι δικο μ!!το σκεφτηκα ολομοναχος ισως το γνωριζετε!!ειναι το πρωινο μου!!

Βρωμη (αυτη την στιγμη εγω τρωω 100γρ)
γαλα 350 μλ περιπου
1-2μπανανες 
1 κΣουπα κακαο η 1 κ γλυκου φυστικοβουτυρο!!
στο μιξερ κοπανιμα και μασα μετα ειναι ενα γρηγορο πρωινο!!
πολλες φορες προτειμω με κακαο!!θα δοκιμασω και με κακαο κ φυστικοβουτυρο κ θα σας πω αν λει!!

----------


## venom1987

τολαρε ανεβασε καμια συνταγη για σπιτικες μπαρες δημητριακων.....

----------


## tolis93

μπαρες δημιτριακων?οτι πιο απλο....
60 γρ βρωμη.
6 ασπραδια αυγων
2 κ σουπας φυστικοβουτηρο
1 κ σουπας κακαο για γευση η μελι η οτι προτιμα ο καθε ενας
50 μλ γαλα.
τα βαζουμε ολα μαζι σε ενα μπολ και τα κανουμε ενα ομοιογενες μειγμα.μετα πολυ απλα σε ενα φορμακι για κεικ.στο φουρνο μιση ωρα και μετα το κοβουμε σε οτι κομματια θελουμε και στο ψυγειο.κρατανε ανετα για 4-5 μερες.και τασπανε απο γευση καλα απορω γιατι δεν ανεβασα κατι τετοιο τις φτιαχνω κ συχνα πυκνα
μη ξεχναμε
ολο το μειγμα εχει 32-35 γρ πρωτεινη 45 γρ υδατανθρακα και 20 γρ λιπαρα. λαικιστι 460 θερμιδες πανω κατω.μπορειτε να βαλετε κ πρωτεινη αντι για κακαο η μελι κτλπ.απλα μετα η πρωτεινη ξεφευγει στα 60-70 γρ κοντα

----------


## venom1987

> μπαρες δημιτριακων?οτι πιο απλο....
> 60 γρ βρωμη.
> 6 ασπραδια αυγων
> 2 κ σουπας φυστικοβουτηρο
> 1 κ σουπας κακαο για γευση η μελι η οτι προτιμα ο καθε ενας
> 50 μλ γαλα.
> τα βαζουμε ολα μαζι σε ενα μπολ και τα κανουμε ενα ομοιογενες μειγμα.μετα πολυ απλα σε ενα φορμακι για κεικ.στο φουρνο μιση ωρα και μετα το κοβουμε σε οτι κομματια θελουμε και στο ψυγειο.κρατανε ανετα για 4-5 μερες.και τασπανε απο γευση καλα απορω γιατι δεν ανεβασα κατι τετοιο τις φτιαχνω κ συχνα πυκνα
> μη ξεχναμε
> ολο το μειγμα εχει 32-35 γρ πρωτεινη 45 γρ υδατανθρακα και 20 γρ λιπαρα. λαικιστι 460 θερμιδες πανω κατω.μπορειτε να βαλετε κ πρωτεινη αντι για κακαο η μελι κτλπ.απλα μετα η πρωτεινη ξεφευγει στα 60-70 γρ κοντα


για ακομη μια φορα απαιχτος απλα..........

συνεχισε ετσι ..........

----------


## tolis93

Σημερα λιγο ο αερας λιγο το κρυο λιγο το οτι ημουν τοσο πτωμα π ενιωθα αρρωστος.ειπα να κανω σουπα.και βγηκε τουμπανο...
θα χρειαστειτε
50-70 γρ πλιγουρι η ρυζι ζυγισμενο αβραστο
200 γρ κοτοπουλο στηθος ζυγισμενο αβραστο
1 λεμονι η 2 αναλογα το τι θελετε
1 σακουλακι με μπαχαρικα λεμονι και θυμαρι(ραφια σουπερ μαρκετ)
η απλα θυμαρι
1-2 καροτα η 120-130 καροτα baby
μισο φρεσκο η ξερο κρεμμυδι
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα.χρονος μαγειρεματος 45 λεπτα.συνολο 50 λεπτα
αρχικα βαζετε σε μια κατσαρολα νερο να βραζει.η βαζετε στο βραστηρα νερο ακομα καλυτερα
κοβετε το κοτοπουλο σε κομματια
σε 1 αλλο κατσαρολακι βαζετε το ρυζι η το πλιγουρι και βαζετε μισο λιτρο με 700 μλ νερο καυτο απο τη βρυση και το αφηνετε να παρει νερο
αφου βρασει το νερο βαζετε μεσα το κοτοπουλο και κλεινετε το καπακι κ το αφηνετε τουλαχιστον μιση ωρα να βρασει.
κοβετε τα καροτα και το κρεμμυδι(εκτος αν εχετε καροτα baby)
αφου βρασει το κοτοπουλο το βγαζετε απο τη φωτια κ βαζετε το κατσαρολακι με το ρυζι η το πλιγουρι.βαζετε ολα τα υπολοιπα υλικα και το κοτοπουλο.κλεινετε το καπακι κ αφεινετε κανα τεταρτακι στη φωτια.κλεινετε το ματι και προσθετετε τα μπαχαρικα και το λεμονι.ανακατευετε καλα και σερβιρετε.
εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ περαν του οτι ειναι πεντακαθαρο φαγητο.βραστα ολα.οριστε κ μια φωτο

----------


## venom1987

> αν δεις τη συνταγη τα προτεινω κιολας.το πιο γαματο φυστικοβουτηρο κανεις με αυτα!!!


αυτα θα τα βαλω στο φουρνο ή δεν χρειαζεται οποτε κατευθειαν στο μπλεντερ??

----------


## tolis93

> αυτα θα τα βαλω στο φουρνο ή δεν χρειαζεται οποτε κατευθειαν στο μπλεντερ??


οχι ρ συ με τη μια μπλεντερ εκτος αν δν ειναι ψημενα κ τα παρεις αψητα.λιγο δυσκολο αλλα οκ.τοτε τα βαζεις 5 λεπτα σε αντικολλητικο η σε προθερμασμενο φουρνο

----------


## tolis93

εγω τα λατρευω.και φτιαχνονται κ ευκολα
θα χρειαστειτε
φυλο κρουστας ολικης αλεσεως
λαχανικα αρεσκιας σας.προτεινομενα καροτο λαχανο καλαμποκι πιπερια.ψιλοκομενα
αν θελετε γαριδες η γαλοπουλα η κοτοπουλο
αν θελετε κοτατζ η μαγιονεζα λαιτ η σαλτσα σογιας.
χρονος προετοιμασιας.10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος.20 λεπτα
εκτελεση
εχουμε το φυλλο κρουστας σε λοριδες.η το κοβουμε εμεις σε μικρα τεμαχια λοριδες καπου στα 6-8 εκατοστα αναλογα ποσο μεγαλο η μικρο θελουμε το ρολ
τοποθετουμε μεσα τα υλικα.αν βαλετε κοτατζ η μαγιονεζα η κανα φιλαδελφια κτλπ πρωτα απλωνετε αυτο.μετα τα λαχανικα και τελος το κοτοπουλο η γαριδες η τη γαλοπουλα.
στη συνεχεια τυλιγετε και τα βαζετε σε ενα ταψακι κ στο φουρνο για κανα 20 λεπτο μεχρι να ξεραθει η κρουστα
αν δε βρισκετε φυλλο κρουστας ολικης μπορειτε να παρετε το πολυ λεπτο φυλλο.δεν εχει θερμιδες ειναι υπερβολικα λεπτο σα τσιγαροχαρτο κ δινει πολυ αφρατη υφη
η πολυ απλα.αλευρι ολικης.λιγο νερο.3-4 αυγα(παντα αναλογα με το ποσα θα φτιαξετε) μαγια και πολυ λιγο μπεικιν παουντερ. και αφου γινει ζυμαρι το απλωνετε με ενα πλαστη ωστε να γινει πραγματικα πολυ λεπτο.
μπορειτε να κανετε συνδιασμο με τη μερεντα π εχω αναφερει πιο πισω(για να μη μας λειπουν κατι κρουασανακια κ ετσι απο το πρωινο) η με φυστικοβουτηρο. προσωπικα τα λατρεψα.εκανα με σαλτσα σογιας γαριδες καποια πικαντικα μπαχαρικα και βακαλαο.κ ολα αυτα γιατι μου τη καρφωσε βραδιατικα για σουσι

----------


## venom1987

> εγω τα λατρευω.και φτιαχνονται κ ευκολα
> θα χρειαστειτε
> φυλο κρουστας ολικης αλεσεως
> λαχανικα αρεσκιας σας.προτεινομενα καροτο λαχανο καλαμποκι πιπερια.ψιλοκομενα
> αν θελετε γαριδες η γαλοπουλα η κοτοπουλο
> αν θελετε κοτατζ η μαγιονεζα λαιτ η σαλτσα σογιας.
> χρονος προετοιμασιας.10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος.20 λεπτα
> εκτελεση
> εχουμε το φυλλο κρουστας σε λοριδες.η το κοβουμε εμεις σε μικρα τεμαχια λοριδες καπου στα 6-8 εκατοστα αναλογα ποσο μεγαλο η μικρο θελουμε το ρολ
> ...




ενταξει απαιχτο απλα...........

ερωτηση : φυλλο ολικης που το βρησκουμε???
απαιτηση : ανεβασαι φωτο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tolis93

> ενταξει απαιχτο απλα...........
> 
> ερωτηση : φυλλο ολικης που το βρησκουμε???
> απαιτηση : ανεβασαι φωτο!!!!!!!!!


σε σουπερ μαρκετ στα κατεψυγμενα.λεει πολυ λεπτο φυλλο ολικης.αλλιως φτιαχνεις.η παιρνεις απλο δν ειναι και τοοοοσο θεμα αυτο. οσο για την απαιτηση.τωρα τα εφαγα να ανεβασω μια φωτο με το στομαχι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## venom1987

> σε σουπερ μαρκετ στα κατεψυγμενα.λεει πολυ λεπτο φυλλο ολικης.αλλιως φτιαχνεις.η παιρνεις απλο δν ειναι και τοοοοσο θεμα αυτο. οσο για την απαιτηση.τωρα τα εφαγα να ανεβασω μια φωτο με το στομαχι?


δεν πειραζει next time...... ή βγαλτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Gianna

Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα το κείκ βρώμης (1η συνταγή του τόπικ). 
Έβαλα: 4 ασπράδια, 5 κ.σ βρώμη, λίγο λιναρόσπορο, 1/2 σκουπ πρωτείνη βανίλια, λίγο μπεϊκιν πάουντερ, ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού και φυσικά μπόλικη κανέλλα!!! Το συνόδευσα και με το πορτοκαλάκι που έξυσα. 
Καλά, η μυρωδιά ήταν όλα τα λεφτά!!!Έχεις την αίσθηση του "σπιτικού", της ζεστασιάς (θυμήθηκα που στο πατρικό μου μια γιαγιά στον από κάτω όροφο κάθε Κυριακή έψηνε κείκ και μοσχομύριζε όλη η πολυκατοικία και εγώ ζήλευα που δεν μου φτιαχνε η μάνα μου :01. Sad:  τίποτα ). 
Αν δεν είχα παραφάει χτες βράδυ, θα του βαζα μελάκια και μπανανίτσα!!!Επίσης θα πάει ωραία με γιαούρτι να το δροσίζει, γιατί λίγο στεγνό ήταν.
Θα το καθιερώσω για τα Κυριακάτικα πρωινά

----------


## tolis93

> Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα το κείκ βρώμης (1η συνταγή του τόπικ). 
> Έβαλα: 4 ασπράδια, 5 κ.σ βρώμη, λίγο λιναρόσπορο, 1/2 σκουπ πρωτείνη βανίλια, λίγο μπεϊκιν πάουντερ, ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού και φυσικά μπόλικη κανέλλα!!! Το συνόδευσα και με το πορτοκαλάκι που έξυσα. 
> Καλά, η μυρωδιά ήταν όλα τα λεφτά!!!Έχεις την αίσθηση του "σπιτικού", της ζεστασιάς (θυμήθηκα που στο πατρικό μου μια γιαγιά στον από κάτω όροφο κάθε Κυριακή έψηνε κείκ και μοσχομύριζε όλη η πολυκατοικία και εγώ ζήλευα που δεν μου φτιαχνε η μάνα μου τίποτα ). 
> Αν δεν είχα παραφάει χτες βράδυ, θα του βαζα μελάκια και μπανανίτσα!!!Επίσης θα πάει ωραία με γιαούρτι να το δροσίζει, γιατί λίγο στεγνό ήταν.
> Θα το καθιερώσω για τα Κυριακάτικα πρωινά


με γιαουρτι παει γαντι.αν το θες λιγο πιο ζουμερο βαλε η κανα κροκο η λιγο νερο η λιγο γαλα.ενα τιπ.τη μπανανα κ το μελι αν τα βαλεις βαλε πρωτα στο φορμακι τη μπανανα απο πανω το μειγμα κ τελος το μελι.εκει να δεις γευση :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

απλα και λιτα σημερα.θα χρειαστουμε
100-120 γρ βρωμη η σιτο σε κλασικη μορφη πιτουρου
οτι τυρι προτειματε(καλα αν εισαι σε κετο κοπανας μεσα φετα κ παρμεζανα κ γινεται της κολασεως)
4 αυγα.τους 2 κροκους μονο
λιγο γαλα
2 κ σουπας γιαουρτι
ενα ταψακι
χρονος προετοιμασιας.5-10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 50 λεπτα.συνολο 1 ωρα 
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο σους 180-190 βαθμους.
σε ενα μπολ βαζουμε τα αυγα το γαλα το γιαουρτι κ το τυρι(αν βαλετε φετα λιωστε τη με ενα πιρουνακι καλυτερα).
σε ενα ταψακι βαζουμε τη μιση ποσοτητα βρωμης η σιτου κατω ωστε να καλυψει την επιφανια.στη συνεχεια περναμε το μειγμα απο πανω ομοιομορφα.σε αυτη τη φαση βαζουμε κ γαλοπουλα αν γουσταρουμε(εγω εβαλα ζαμπον κ γκουντα μεσα βασικα) βαζουμε κ οποιο αλλο τυρι θελουμε και περναμε την υπολοιπη βρωμη απο πανω ωστε να καλυψει το μειγμα.
στο φουρνο για 45-50 λεπτα.βγαζουμε.απολαμβανουμε
μπορειτε να κανετε κολοκυθοπιτα  η μελιτζανοπιτα σπανακοπιτα οτι γουσταρετε.αν καταλαβετε διαφορα στη τυροπιτα τουλαχιστον σφυρατε μου.
επισης πολυ ωραια παιζει να ναι με κοτατζ και ριγανη.ο καθε ενας οτι τραβαει η ορεξη του.επισης πολυ καλη κ ευκολη λυση για μαθητες.αφου βγαζεις και 4-6 κομματια στο ταψακι....

----------


## Manos1989

> απλα και λιτα σημερα.θα χρειαστουμε
> 100-120 γρ βρωμη η σιτο σε κλασικη μορφη πιτουρου
> οτι τυρι προτειματε(καλα αν εισαι σε κετο κοπανας μεσα φετα κ παρμεζανα κ γινεται της κολασεως)
> 4 αυγα.τους 2 κροκους μονο
> λιγο γαλα
> 2 κ σουπας γιαουρτι
> ενα ταψακι
> χρονος προετοιμασιας.5-10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 50 λεπτα.συνολο 1 ωρα 
> προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο σους 180-190 βαθμους.
> ...



Tη βρώμη έτσι όπως είναι την απλώνουμε...?
Οταν ρίξεις το μίγμα από πάνω, δε θα διαλυθεί?

----------


## tolis93

> Tη βρώμη έτσι όπως είναι την απλώνουμε...?
> Οταν ρίξεις το μίγμα από πάνω, δε θα διαλυθεί?


μπα αυτο εξαρταται απο το φορμακι.ειναι και αρκετη βρωμη 100-120 γρ.δε βαζεις κ το ταψι τ παστιτσιου.ταψακι γραφω :01. Mr. Green:  να απλωνει μεν να ναι ψιλοπυκνη δε

----------


## venom1987

> απλα και λιτα σημερα.θα χρειαστουμε
> 100-120 γρ βρωμη η σιτο σε κλασικη μορφη πιτουρου
> οτι τυρι προτειματε(καλα αν εισαι σε κετο κοπανας μεσα φετα κ παρμεζανα κ γινεται της κολασεως)
> 4 αυγα.τους 2 κροκους μονο
> λιγο γαλα
> 2 κ σουπας γιαουρτι
> ενα ταψακι
> χρονος προετοιμασιας.5-10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 50 λεπτα.συνολο 1 ωρα 
> προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο σους 180-190 βαθμους.
> ...


για να ειναι ποιο λαιτ να βαλουμε μιζιθρα ή ανθοτυρο??

----------


## tolis93

> για να ειναι ποιο λαιτ να βαλουμε μιζιθρα ή ανθοτυρο??


φυσικα κ με κοτατζ γινεται οτι θελεις βαζεις

----------


## venom1987

εκανα τις μπαρες χτες και μ βγηκαν σαν κεκακια καπως....
δλδ μαλακα......ετσι επρεπε να βγουν???

----------


## tolis93

> εκανα τις μπαρες χτες και μ βγηκαν σαν κεκακια καπως....
> δλδ μαλακα......ετσι επρεπε να βγουν???


Αχα αν τις θες πιο σφιχτες βαλε φυστικοβουτηρο κ πιο πολλή βρωμη

----------


## venom1987

> Αχα αν τις θες πιο σφιχτες βαλε φυστικοβουτηρο κ πιο πολλή βρωμη


βασικα τις ηθελα τραγανες , ξερεις οπως οι κλασσικες αλλα δεν  βαριεσαι........ααχαχχα

----------


## tolis93

> βασικα τις ηθελα τραγανες , ξερεις οπως οι κλασσικες αλλα δεν  βαριεσαι........ααχαχχα


παραπανω βρωμη η φυστικοβουτηρο.η απλα λιγοτερα αυγα.μη βαλεις γαλα.βαλτες μετα ψυγειο.βαλε κανα ξυροκαρπι μεσα.στικς γινονται μετα αντε να τις κοψεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

tolis βρες καμια συνταγη με βρωμη κ αυγα για το πρωινο λεω...!
(να φερνει προς το γλυκο η συνταγη οχι αλμυρο αν γινεται) :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

> tolis βρες καμια συνταγη με βρωμη κ αυγα για το πρωινο λεω...!
> (να φερνει προς το γλυκο η συνταγη οχι αλμυρο αν γινεται)


σημερα εκανα το απιστευτο.αυτη ειναι η πλακα. βαζεις ασπραδια αυγων με ζαχαρινη σε σκονη κ 1 βανιλετα κ λιγο κανελλα σε ενα μπολ.ζεσταινεις νερο η βαζεις καυτο απο τη βρυση κ βαζεις μεσα τη βρωμη.μετα τα ανακατευεις ολα μαζι κ στο αντικολλητικο.μιλαμε κολαση....δες κ το κεικ π εχω ποσταρει πιο πισω.οχι μονο τα σπαει.φουσκωνει κιολας.

----------


## tolis93

καταρχας σορυ π σας αφησα ετσι στεγνα απλα ειχα τρεξιματα κ τη τελευταια βδομαδα ειχα κ ενα κρασαρισμα με τον υπολογιστη κ εμπαινα απο κινητο....
λοιπον στο θεμα μας. εκανα ενα τουμπανο γλυκακι κ εχει και πολλες παραλλαγες αλλα κ οποιος ειναι σε κετο μπορει να το κανει απλα το καλυτερο γλυκο π υπαρχει
υλικα
1 ζελε με γλυκαντικα (προτεινω ανανα η κερασι)
100-150 μλ γαλα(αν ειστε σε κετο απλα γαλα σογιας η καρυδας...μετραει)
20-30 αμυγδαλα η φουντουκια η φυστικια γενικα ξηροκαρπια
κανελλα
χρονος προετοιμασιας.5 λεπτα.
βαζετε σε ενα ποτηρι 500 μλ καυτο νερο.ριχνετε το ζελε κ ανακατευετε.
μοιραζετε το μειγμα σε 4-5 ποτηρια η μπολακια ωστε να γεμισουν ως τη μεση.
προσθετετε μεσα το γαλα απο 30-40 μλ στο καθε ενα.
βαζετε μεσα απο 4-5 ξηροκαρπια.μετα προσθετετε νερο ωστε να φουλαρει το ποτηρακι η το μπολακι
απο πανω κανελλα.κ στο ψυγειο για κανα 2ωρο το μαξ
οποιος μ πει οτι δεν του αρεσε τον βγαζω εξω για φαγητο κ τον κερναω οτι παρει δε κανω πλακα.τρωω 1 τετοιο καθε βραδυ.απλα χωρις τα ξηροκαρπια αυτη τη περιοδο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Goofonly

> tolis βρες καμια συνταγη με βρωμη κ αυγα για το πρωινο λεω...!
> (να φερνει προς το γλυκο η συνταγη οχι αλμυρο αν γινεται)





> σημερα εκανα το απιστευτο.αυτη ειναι η πλακα. βαζεις ασπραδια αυγων με ζαχαρινη σε σκονη κ 1 βανιλετα κ λιγο κανελλα σε ενα μπολ.ζεσταινεις νερο η βαζεις καυτο απο τη βρυση κ βαζεις μεσα τη βρωμη.μετα τα ανακατευεις ολα μαζι κ στο αντικολλητικο.μιλαμε κολαση....δες κ το κεικ π εχω ποσταρει πιο πισω.οχι μονο τα σπαει.φουσκωνει κιολας.


Κάτι παρόμοιο... 

Σπάμε ασπράδια αυγών σε ένα μεγάλο σχετικά μπολ, βάζουμε εάν θέλουμε και κρόκο. Σε 50ml νερό διαλύουμε 3-7 ζαχαρίνες, ανάλογα τη ποσότητα αυγών και βρώμης που έχουμε ( ζεματιστό νερό ).
Το ρίχνουμε στα ασπράδια και ανακατεύουμε ( έχει σημασία να τις ρίξεις πριν τη βρώμη ). Ρίχνουμε τη βρώμη, ανακατεύουμε, βάζουμε λίγη κανέλα και μία βανίλια προαιρετικά. 
Μετά σπάμε λίγα καρύδια και τα ρίχνουμε μέσα, ανακατεύουμε, και ρίχνουμε είτε μισή κουταλιά γλυκού κακάο σκόνη είτε 1/5 κ.γ nescafe. Ανακατεύουμε πάλι καλά μέχρι να διαλυθεί η σκόνη. 

Τα ρίχνουμε στο αντικολλητικό και έτοιμο! Πολύ δυνατό.

----------


## tolis93

εγω προσωπικα το αγαπαω το ρυζι.αλλα τωρα π ημουν σε κετο.νο ρυζι. ε ειπα να κανω την εξης παραλλαγη
υλικα
1 κουνουπιδι.
διαφορα μπαχαρικα(προτειω ανιθο κ λεμονι αποξηραμενα η καρυ.ειδικα το καρυ το κανει να ειναι ιδιο με το ρυζι)
χρονος προετοιμασιας.30-35 λεπτα
εκτελεση
βαζουμε νερο σε μια κατσαρολιτσα και το αφηνουμε να βρασει
οσο το αφηνουμε να βρασει κοβουμε το κουνουπιδι σε μικρα κομματακια
το βαζουμε στη κατσαρολα τη κλεινουμε κ το αφηνουμε να βρασει καλα.
το βγαζουμε το στραγγιζουμε κ το περναμε με κρυο νερο.
στη συνεχεια τοποθετουμε το μισο στο μπλεντερ(εκτος αν το χοραει ολο το δικο σας)προσθετουμε τα μπαχαρικα μας και αρχιζουμε το λεπιδιασμα
το βγαζουμε κ το βαζουμε στο πιατακι. εγω προσωπικα δε καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι κουνουπιδι σα ρυζι ειναι.και στην οψη και στη γευση,ειδικα με καρυ

----------


## tolis93

δοκιμαστε τα εξης...
μπροκολο κ κουνουπιδι στο φουρνο για 20 λεπτα.
μελιτζανα κομμενη σε λεπτες λοριδες κ σε αντικολλητικο για 5-10 λεπταη  στο φουρνο για 20-25 λεπτα(σα τηγανιτη γινεται)
το ιδιο κ με τα κολοκυθακια
ντοματα.τη κοβουμε στο κεντρο της βαζουμε λιγο ρηγανη και απαχο τυρι(φετα με 11% λιπαρα ξερω γω) και στο φουρνο για 20 λεπτα(υποψη οταν ψηνεται απελευθερωνει καποιες βιταμινες...τουμπανη)

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη κατι γευστικο για το σχολειο χρειαζομαι  :01. Razz:  
Να'χω υ/ες και πρωτεινες (καλους εννοειται)
Μπορεις μηπως να προτεινεις τπτ ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη κατι γευστικο για το σχολειο χρειαζομαι  
> Να'χω υ/ες και πρωτεινες (καλους εννοειται)
> Μπορεις μηπως να προτεινεις τπτ ?


κοιτα το κεικ π εχω ποσταρει π ειναι με βρωμη κ αυγα ασπραδια ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη.βασικα πες μ σε τι φαση το γουσταρεις θα κανω τα πειραματα μου και θα σου πω.κ τι περιεκτικοτητες θελεις εννοω σε ποσοστα επι τις %

----------


## venom1987

> κοιτα το κεικ π εχω ποσταρει π ειναι με βρωμη κ αυγα ασπραδια ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη.βασικα πες μ σε τι φαση το γουσταρεις θα κανω τα πειραματα μου και θα σου πω.κ τι περιεκτικοτητες θελεις εννοω σε ποσοστα επι τις %


δωσε και καμια αλλη συνταγη......κανα γλυκακι....... για την λυγουρα

----------


## tolis93

> δωσε και καμια αλλη συνταγη......κανα γλυκακι....... για την λυγουρα


το ζελε π ποσταρα παραπανω το εφτιαξες?

----------


## venom1987

ναιιιιιιιιιι τι λες τωρα???

αλλα θελω κατι κουακερ σαν το κεεικ πχ...... ξερω γω....

----------


## tolis93

> ναιιιιιιιιιι τι λες τωρα???
> 
> αλλα θελω κατι κουακερ σαν το κεεικ πχ...... ξερω γω....


κατι που δοκιμασα κ ηταν απλο κ πολυ μα πολυ τοπ ηταν να βαλω ζαχαρινη μεσα στα κουακερ κ να τα ανακατεψω με καυτο νερο κ μετα γιαουρτι μαζι κ λιγο μελι.ξεφευγει σα γευση. το χω ριξει στο απλο τελευταια δε ξερω γιατι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

τα σπανε βασικα ασχημα.
*υλικα*
αμυγδαλα η καρυδια
4 κομματια σοκολατα γιωτης με γλυκαντικα
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα
*εκτελεση*
βαζουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι να ζεσταθει αρκετα καλα κ ριχνουμε μεσα τα κομματια σοκολατας χωρις να τα απλωσουμε. οσο πιο μικρο το αντικολλητικο τοσο το καλυτερο

βαζουμε μεσα τα αμυγδαλα κ τα ανακατευουμε με τη σοκολατα.καλα

τοποθετουμε τα αμυγδαλα σε ενα πιατακι κ ριχνουμε οση σοκολατα εχει μηνει

τα βαζουμε σε μια σειρα ωστε να σχηματιζουν μπαρα και τα βαζουμε στη καταψυξη για περιπου μιση ωριτσα

αν θελετε βαζετε κ αλλα αμυγδαλα πανω απο τη πρωτη στρωση ωστε να βγει διπλη σε μεγεθος.

μπορειτε να βαλετε και καρυδια η φυστικια και φυσικα μελι αντι για σοκολατα...

για εξτρα πρωτεινη δοκιμαστε να ριξετε ενα σκουπ απο πανω την ωρα π το κανετε μπαρα η να βαλετε πρωτεινη με γιαουρτι μαζι κ να το περασετε ενδιαμεσα απο τη βαση κ την απο πανω στρωση.

τα σπανε κ το καλυτερο ειναι οτι απλα ΔΕ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ δε νιωθει τπτ ωσες ωρες κ να μηνει εκτος ψυγειου κ καταψυξης. καταλληλο και για εκδρομες με το σχολειο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

> κοιτα το κεικ π εχω ποσταρει π ειναι με βρωμη κ αυγα ασπραδια ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη.βασικα πες μ σε τι φαση το γουσταρεις θα κανω τα πειραματα μου και θα σου πω.κ τι περιεκτικοτητες θελεις εννοω σε ποσοστα επι τις %


Φαση ογκου ειμαι , αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι κατι τοσο νοστημο που να σκασω στο φαι και να μη μου κανει εντυπωση.Γιατι με ολα γυρω απτο σχολειο και τα αλλα τα παιδια εχασα 1 κιλο (2-3 μερες δεν ετρωγα και οσο επρεπε)  :01. Mr. Green: 

Μπορεις να προτεινεις τπτ ? Το κεικ θα το τσεκαρω πιο πανω να δουμε.ΑΠΛΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Υ/Α ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ , ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΠΤ  :01. Mr. Green: 

EDIT: Δεν ειδα που εχεις ποσταρει το κεικ με βρωμη και αυγα , και τις 5 σελιδες τσεκαρα

----------


## tolis93

> Φαση ογκου ειμαι , αυτο που χρειαζομαι ειναι κατι τοσο νοστημο που να σκασω στο φαι και να μη μου κανει εντυπωση.Γιατι με ολα γυρω απτο σχολειο και τα αλλα τα παιδια εχασα 1 κιλο (2-3 μερες δεν ετρωγα και οσο επρεπε) 
> 
> Μπορεις να προτεινεις τπτ ? Το κεικ θα το τσεκαρω πιο πανω να δουμε.ΑΠΛΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ Υ/Α ΚΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ , ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΠΤ 
> 
> EDIT: Δεν ειδα που εχεις ποσταρει το κεικ με βρωμη και αυγα , και τις 5 σελιδες τσεκαρα


πρωτη σελιδα πρωτο ποστ :01. Mr. Green:  κοιτα το καλυτερο π εχω να σ προτεινω αλλα με οχι κ την τοπ ποιοτητα υδατανθρακα ειναι να κανεις το κεικ αυτο κ να βαλεις μεσα 2-3 φακελακια γιωτης κρεμα με γευσεις για τη γευση.βεβαια εχει κ βανιλιες κ σοκολατες π δν εχουν σακχαρα ειναι pure αμυλο.κ μπορεις να βαλεις κ ρυζαλευρο. επισης αν θελεις τιγκα υδατανθρακα κ πρωτεινη δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καλυτερη λυση απο τα υπερδιπλα τοστακια με 3κιλα γαλοπουλα μεσα :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα αν το θελεις κ νοστημο για μενα το κεικ με τις σκονες κρεμας γιωτης ειναι μονοδρομος... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι στις συνταγες λεει τα γραμμαρια και αυτα ειναι πολυ λιγα  :01. Sad:  Δλδ τι να καταλαβα εγω απο 30-40 γραμμαρια βρωμη  :01. Mr. Green:  Θελω ενα 100 γραμμαρια τουλαχιστον.Επισης γιωτης μονο στην Ελλαδα,που εγω δεν ειμαι  :01. Mr. Green:  Θα ψαξω να δω και θελω να αρχισω και εγω να τρωω σαν ανθρωπος

----------


## Giannistzn

worst, λιπαρα γιατι δεν θες? Αφου δεν θες να χορταινεις, γιατι δεν βαζεις αρκετα λιπαρα που ειναι και ευκολα?

----------


## tolis93

> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι στις συνταγες λεει τα γραμμαρια και αυτα ειναι πολυ λιγα  Δλδ τι να καταλαβα εγω απο 30-40 γραμμαρια βρωμη  Θελω ενα 100 γραμμαρια τουλαχιστον.Επισης γιωτης μονο στην Ελλαδα,που εγω δεν ειμαι  Θα ψαξω να δω και θελω να αρχισω και εγω να τρωω σαν ανθρωπος


βαλε παραπανω βρωμη ρ συ δν ειναι τοσο εκει το θεμα απλα βαλε παραπανω ασπραδια.οση θελεις βαζεις.το μελι το σκεφτηκες? κοιτα εγω σε φασεις ογκου γονατιζω τοστ με 3-4 ψωμακια 20-30 γρ φυστικοβουτηρο κ μοσχαρι μεσα αντι για γαλοπουλα. τωρα αν θελεις να τρως μικροτερη ποσοτητα κ να παιρνεις τον αναλογο υδατανθρακα. ρυζι μακαρονια πατατες...στη τελικη ξεκινα να πινεις τις θερμιδες σου.γαλα γαλα γαλα γαλα γαλα γαλα γαλα γαλα......

----------


## tolis93

υλικα
100 γρ μακαρονια με ενισχυμενη πρωτεινη (ζωγραφος κατα προτιμηση)
1 πακετακι ματζι σαλτσα για καρμποναρα
2-4 μανηταρια
2 φετες μπεικον γαλοπουλας
τυρι μυζιθρα τριμμενο ξυρο
χρονος προετοιμασιας 20 λεπτα

εκτελεση

1)σε ενα κατσαρολακι βαζετε νερο κ το αφηνετε να βρασει.
2)τοποθετητε τα μακαρονια στη κατσαρολα μαζι με το μισο πακετακι της "σαλτσας"
3)ψιλοκοβετε τα μανηταρια κ το μπεικον και τα ριχνετε στη κατσαρολα
4)αφηνετε για 10-15 λεπτα ακομα κ σουρωνετε
5) βαζετε το αλλο μισο πακετακι με λιγο νερο σε ενα μπολ κ αφου το ανακατεψετε το ριχνετε στα μακαρονια
6)προσθετετε τυρι...καλη ορεξη
μακρος
πρωτεινη 35 γρ υδ 50 γρ λιπαρα 3-4 γρ θερμιδες 360-380

----------


## venom1987

> υλικα
> 100 γρ μακαρονια με ενισχυμενη πρωτεινη (ζωγραφος κατα προτιμηση)
> 1 πακετακι ματζι σαλτσα για καρμποναρα
> 2-4 μανηταρια
> 2 φετες μπεικον γαλοπουλας
> τυρι μυζιθρα τριμμενο ξυρο
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 20 λεπτα
> 
> εκτελεση
> ...


πακετακι ματζι σαλτσα για καρμποναρα
εχει το σουπερμαρκετ???γιατι μονο τους ζωμους ξερω........???

----------


## tolis93

> πακετακι ματζι σαλτσα για καρμποναρα
> εχει το σουπερμαρκετ???γιατι μονο τους ζωμους ξερω........???


αχα.σημερα το ανακαλυψα. η μαγκια ειναι οτι δεν εχει θερμιδες. δλδ σ λεει οτι μαζι με κρεμα γαλακτος εχει 3 γρ λιπαρα 6 υδατανθρακα κ 2-3 γρ πρωτεινη.δλδ μονο τ ολο το πακετο π δν ειναι καν 100 γρ ειναι 44 αντε να χει 2 γρ υδατανθρακες.το μαξ...

----------


## venom1987

το ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ δεν το βρησκω...αυριο θα παω ελπιζω να το εχει.......

----------


## venom1987

τολη το μονο που εχει η maggi ειναι το κακελακι κοτοπουλο αλλα κρεμ στον φουρνο.......ποιο ειναι αυτο που λες????
μηπως εννοεις της Knorr το σαλτσα για ζυμαρικα (καρμποναρα ανα μεριδα 100 θερμιδες???)

----------


## tolis93

> τολη το μονο που εχει η maggi ειναι το κακελακι κοτοπουλο αλλα κρεμ στον φουρνο.......ποιο ειναι αυτο που λες????
> μηπως εννοεις της Knorr το σαλτσα για ζυμαρικα (καρμποναρα ανα μεριδα 100 θερμιδες???)


λαθος δικο μ.κνορ ειναι.ναι 100 θερμιδες με κρεμα γαλακτος λεει ομως...

----------


## venom1987

> λαθος δικο μ.κνορ ειναι.ναι 100 θερμιδες με κρεμα γαλακτος λεει ομως...


αυτη?>??? http://www.knorr.gr/product/etoimes-saltses-zymarikon

----------


## tolis93

> αυτη?>??? http://www.knorr.gr/product/etoimes-saltses-zymarikon


 αυτη λεω    http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=%CE%BA...:0&tx=43&ty=38

----------


## venom1987

> αυτη λεω    http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=%CE%BA...:0&tx=43&ty=38


α ωραια αυτη πηρα.......δεν ειναι βαρια??

----------


## tolis93

> α ωραια αυτη πηρα.......δεν ειναι βαρια??


μπα οχι ρ συ.αν σ φενεται βαρια βαλε λιγο νερο οταν την ανακατεψεις με τα μακαρονια.εξτρα εννοω. κ αραιωνει.εμενα παντως μαρεσε τρελα.κ το μπεικον π και καλα εχει μεσα καθεται κατω.4 κομματακια τυπου ψυχουλο εχει δλδ ολα κ ολα αλλα νταξει. ενα τιπ.βαλε κ λιγο ανιθο μεσα... :01. Wink:

----------


## venom1987

> μπα οχι ρ συ.αν σ φενεται βαρια βαλε λιγο νερο οταν την ανακατεψεις με τα μακαρονια.εξτρα εννοω. κ αραιωνει.εμενα παντως μαρεσε τρελα.κ το μπεικον π και καλα εχει μεσα καθεται κατω.4 κομματακια τυπου ψυχουλο εχει δλδ ολα κ ολα αλλα νταξει. ενα τιπ.βαλε κ λιγο ανιθο μεσα...


γιατι δεν κανουμε την αλλη παραλλαγη??
μακαρονια ολικης
κρεμα γαλακτος light
κομματακια γαλαπουλας βραστης
τριμενο εμενταλ χαμιλα λιαπαρα
ανιθο
πιπερι

ποιο ελαφρι δεν βγαινει???

----------


## tolis93

> γιατι δεν κανουμε την αλλη παραλλαγη??
> μακαρονια ολικης
> κρεμα γαλακτος light
> κομματακια γαλαπουλας βραστης
> ανιθο
> πιπερι
> 
> ποιο ελαφρι δεν βγαινει???


ρε συ μεγαλε αραξε δν εχουμε κανενα εστιατοριο.παρεθεσα μια συνταγη μ τωρα λες μια εναλλακτικη σ.κ τα 2 ειναι μια χαρα.αν σ καθεται βαρυ αυτο π δημιουργησα κανεις τη δικη σ δημιουργεια.για φαγητο μιλαμε εξαλου.τρωμε καθε μα καθε μερα.οποτε...κ εναλλαξ να το πας ολα καλα

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη θα σε βαλω λιγο δυσκολα πραγματα να σε δουμε αν θα σκεφτεις τπτ  :01. Razz: 

Μπαρες πρωτεινης χωρις πρωτεινη σε σκονη μπορεις να σκεφτεις (συνταγη)?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> Τολη θα σε βαλω λιγο δυσκολα πραγματα να σε δουμε αν θα σκεφτεις τπτ 
> 
> Μπαρες πρωτεινης χωρις πρωτεινη σε σκονη μπορεις να σκεφτεις (συνταγη)?


αντί για πρωτεΐνη σε σκόνη βάζεις ασπράδια και καθαρό κακάο (για γεύση αν θες πχ) :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

Ωμα ασπραδια ?????? Μπα θενξ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Ωμα ασπραδια ?????? Μπα θενξ


δως μ ποσοστα π θελεις υδατανθρακα κ λιπαρα κ μεχρι μεθαυριο το πολυ (λυπαμαι τη κουζινα μ) κατι θα σ εχω κανει  :01. Wink:  χωρις ωμα ασπραδια

----------


## rey1989

> Ωμα ασπραδια ?????? Μπα θενξ


και για πιο λόγο να είναι ωμά? 
δεν γίνεται να ψήσεις τις σπιτικές μπάρες πρωτεΐνης ?

εγω πάντως θα έπαιρνα την ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα που χρειάζομαι από βρώμη για παράδειγμα θα έβαζα λίγο καθαρό κακάο για γεύση , ξηρούς καρπούς η φυστικοβούτυρο για λιπαρά και ασπράδια για πρωτεΐνη και θα το έψηνα. :08. Toast:

----------


## TheWorst

> δως μ ποσοστα π θελεις υδατανθρακα κ λιπαρα κ μεχρι μεθαυριο το πολυ (λυπαμαι τη κουζινα μ) κατι θα σ εχω κανει  χωρις ωμα ασπραδια


Στα 100 γραμμαρια η μπαρα πρωτεινη να εχει 20 γραμμαρια υ/α 40-50 υ/α και ας πουμε 20 λιπαρα..Ενδιαφερον τι θα σκεφτεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

> και για πιο λόγο να είναι ωμά? 
> δεν γίνεται να ψήσεις τις σπιτικές μπάρες πρωτεΐνης ?
> 
> εγω πάντως θα έπαιρνα την ποσότητα υδατάνθρακα που χρειάζομαι από βρώμη για παράδειγμα θα έβαζα λίγο καθαρό κακάο για γεύση , ξηρούς καρπούς η φυστικοβούτυρο για λιπαρά και ασπράδια για πρωτεΐνη και θα το έψηνα.


Α και κατι αλλο,δε μπορω να βρω φυστυκοβουτηρο  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

καλα ρε θα με τρελανετε ολοι σας?εχω ποσταρει μεχρι κ φωτο με φυστικοβουτηρο εδω μεσα....

οσο για τις μπαρες σ....κατι δοκιμασα σμρ....

σε ενα μπολ βαζεις 10 ασπραδια. 2 κροκους 100 γρ φυστικοβουτηρο. λιγο γαλα.δε μετρησα ποσο στο ακριβως. και βρωμη.εγω εβαλα 50-60 γρ μ φενοταν πολυ οκ. τα κανεις μιγμα κ τα χωνεις σε ενα ταψακι.μετα στο φουρνο για 30 λεπτα. δε τελειωνουμε εδω ομως....

παιρνεις ζελατινες(πουλανε στα σουπερμαρκετ) και τις λιωνεις σε ζεστο νερο...οχι πολυ.πραγματικα πολυ λιγο .... δλδ 30-40 μλ το πολυ κ βαζεις 2-3 ζελατινες....

μετα βαζεις σε ενα αντικολλητικο μια σειρα με αμυγδαλα και ριχνεις λιγο νερο απο πανω. το αφηνεις να ψηθει ωστε να κολλησει.. μετα κοβεις απο το μειγματακι σ οσο θελεις κ το βαζεις απο πανω απο τα αμυγδαλα. κανεις αλλη μια στροση αν θελεις με αμυγδαλα με τον ιδιο τροπο κ το βαζεις πανω απο το μειγμα.σα σαντουιτσακι δλδ.
ποσοτητες οριζεις εσυ αναλογως τις αναγκες σου. δλδ ανεβοκατεβαζεις ασπραδια βρωμες κροκους φυστικοβουτηρα κτλπ. ακομα κ χωρις τα αμυγδαλα γινονται ωραιες μπαριτσες. απλα κ στις 2 περιπτωσεις καλο θα ηταν να τρωγανε μια καταψυξουλα για κανα 2 ωρακι....

----------


## TheWorst

Γινανε και νοστημα ?  :01. Mr. Green: 
Η οχι 
Θα δω τι θα κανω μονο να βρω το ατιμο φυστικοβουτηρο  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

χαχαχαχαα ρε τυπε παραπανω τι εγραψα? εχω κ εδω συνταγη να φτιαξεις δικο σ με απλα φυστικακια τ θεουλη... παιρνεις φυστικια.βαζεις ελαιολαδο η φυτικο λαδι 10 γρ ανα 100 γρ φυστικιων.στο μουλτι.δινεις πονο αρκετη ωρα.κ γινεται τζιτζι. κ αν το θες γλυκο βαζεις ζαχαρινη η στεβια

----------


## TheWorst

Α νταξει , τοτε μετραει , θα δοκιμασω συντομα (μαλλον σαββατο) σπιτικες μπαρες πρωτεινης  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη να γραψω...ΒΡΗΚΑ ΦΥΣΤΙΚΟΒΟΥΤΗΡΟ  :01. Razz:  

Λεω να κανω κατι  απο μια συνταγη , δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι βαζουν.Πολυ μετραει το τελικο αποτελεσμα..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv-Lc...eature=related

Δε καταλαβαινω τι υλικα βαζουν..
Εσυ με φρουτα εχεις κανει ποτε ?

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη να γραψω...ΒΡΗΚΑ ΦΥΣΤΙΚΟΒΟΥΤΗΡΟ  
> 
> Λεω να κανω κατι  απο μια συνταγη , δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι βαζουν.Πολυ μετραει το τελικο αποτελεσμα..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv-Lc...eature=related
> 
> Δε καταλαβαινω τι υλικα βαζουν..
> Εσυ με φρουτα εχεις κανει ποτε ?


 Μα στα λέει τα υλικα τι δε κατάλαβες / το χω κάνει με μήλα κ γάλα καρύδας. Πολύ τουμπανες

----------


## TheWorst

Εγω σκεφτομουν κατι τετοιο..

100 γραμμαρια βρωμη
10 ασπραδια
50 γραμμαρια σταφιδες
2-3 κουταλιες της σουπας μελι
50 γραμμαρια φυστικοβουτηρο

----------


## exkaliber

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:    5 αστερια απομενα
πως μου διεφυγε εμενα αυτο το θεμα? :01. Unsure: 




τολη θελω να γραψεις ενα σπουδαιο μη-cheat  πρωινο ειδικα για μενα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> 5 αστερια απομενα
> πως μου διεφυγε εμενα αυτο το θεμα?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τολη θελω να γραψεις ενα σπουδαιο μη-cheat  πρωινο ειδικα για μενα


ειδικα για σενα λοιπον. βαφλες γουσταριζεις?εχω νομιζω ηδη συνταγη εδω μεσα αλλα δν ειμαι σιγουρος.βασικα πες τι στυλ θελεις κ ολα κανονιζονται

----------


## exkaliber

ti styl???
εννοεις τη γευση??  ή   πολλων θερμιδων??

γιατι θελω πολλων :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> ti styl???
> εννοεις τη γευση??  ή   πολλων θερμιδων??
> 
> γιατι θελω πολλων


και στυλ και μακρος δλδ πες οτι θες υγιεινη συνταγη για κρεπα.η κεικ( π εχει κ απο τα 2 εδω μεσα) η κατι σε στυλ κλαμπ σαντουιτς να γουσταρεις.η μπεργκερ μονο πρωτεινη λιπαρα.γενικα οτι γουσταρεις πες κ θα βρω στανταρ κατι

----------


## exkaliber

> η κατι σε στυλ κλαμπ σαντουιτς να γουσταρεις.η μπεργκερ μονο πρωτεινη λιπαρα.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :01. Mr. Green: 
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
κατι τετοιο για ασχημα γουστα πρωινιατικα

υπολογισε οτι θα βαζω μια ρημαδο whey και βρωμη για τα ματια του κοσμου
και μετα οτι μου πεις εσυ

την whey αμα λαχει την παιρνω μαζι μου για να την πιω αργοτερα


θελω περιπου 45 γρ πρωτεινης  και καμια 100 υ/α   λιπαρα οσα βγουνε

1000 θερμιδες ειναι καλα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> κατι τετοιο για ασχημα γουστα πρωινιατικα
> 
> υπολογισε οτι θα βαζω μια ρημαδο whey και βρωμη για τα ματια του κοσμου
> και μετα οτι μου πεις εσυ
> 
> την whey αμα λαχει την παιρνω μαζι μου για να την πιω αργοτερα
> 
> ...


δοκιμασε να φτιαξεις το κεικ π εχω νομιζω πρωτη πρωτη σελιδα.απλα πλακωσε το στη βρωμη και στα ασπραδια.βαλε κ τη πρωτεινουλα μεσα για γευση.τωρα αν δν εχεις μπεικιν και ζαχαρινη κανενα θεμα.κοπανα μεσα μια μπανανα και μαγια και θα με θυμηθεις.γινεται σε οποιοδειποτε πυριμαχο σκευος. αλλο πραμα ε.σα ψωμακι γινεται και μυριζει οοοοολο το σπιτι.οσο για τη πρωτεινη.δοκιμασε μια φορα να της βαλεις λιγο γαλα οχι τρελα πολυ 50-80 μλ.να τη χτυπησεις καλα και να την αφησεις καταψηξη για καμια ωριτσα...αν φας καλυτερο γλυκο ελα βαρα με

----------


## exkaliber

το βαζω στα υποψιν αυτο


βρε για μπεργκερ και κλαμπ σου ειπα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> το βαζω στα υποψιν αυτο
> 
> 
> βρε για μπεργκερ και κλαμπ σου ειπα


Δε το καταλαβα. Είναι απλό διότι θες υδατανθρακα. Οπότε ψωμί ολικής η ψωμί βρωμης (3 αυγά μάγια ένα φάκελο 1/2 κ γλυκού αλάτι κ 1 κ σ μπεικιν και στα μικφοκυματα για 10 λεπτά η φούρνο ένα μισάωρο. Μετά βάζεις ότι θες μέσα κ για σως βάζεις μαζί γιαούρτι λίγο μουσταρδα κετσαπ λάιτ κ μαγιονεζα λάιτ  :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

δεν σου λεω ευχαριστω για το περνεις πανω σου και δεν βελτιωνεσαι μετα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:    (εσυ κι ο πανουσης)


βασικα ειχα κατα νου κατι απλο :01. Mr. Green:  
οταν νιωσω δυνατος θα το δοκιμασω ομως :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Love:

----------


## tolis93

> δεν σου λεω ευχαριστω για το περνεις πανω σου και δεν βελτιωνεσαι μετα   (εσυ κι ο πανουσης)
> 
> 
> βασικα ειχα κατα νου κατι απλο 
> οταν νιωσω δυνατος θα το δοκιμασω ομως


  παρε αυτο και νιωσε δυνατος και φατο αυριο. γιαουρτι κακαο φουντουκια και λιγο γαλα.ολα στο μπλεντερ.πλ λιγο γαλα ομως κ αυτο μονο αν ειναι πειχτο το γιαουρτι.μετα οπως ειναι σε ενα μπολ και ξυγισε του το ονειρο.θα με θυμηθεις

----------


## exkaliber

πολυ ωραιο πρωινο τολη  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

εβαλα hemo και αμυγδαλα και σταφιδες με γαλα στο γιαουρτι


αψογο

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη ηθελα να σε πω οτι δεν εγινε και πολυ καλα αυτο με τα ασπραδια..Γιατι εγινε αραιο..Επρεπε ειτε να μη βαζω τα ασπραδια ειτε να'χω πιο πολυ φυστυκοβουτηρο..  :01. Sad:  

Τη συνταγη που ειδα στο νετ..Δε μπορω να τα βρω αυτα τα πραγματα (ασχετο που καποια δε ξερω καν τι ειναι ...)  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη ηθελα να σε πω οτι δεν εγινε και πολυ καλα αυτο με τα ασπραδια..Γιατι εγινε αραιο..Επρεπε ειτε να μη βαζω τα ασπραδια ειτε να'χω πιο πολυ φυστυκοβουτηρο..  
> 
> Τη συνταγη που ειδα στο νετ..Δε μπορω να τα βρω αυτα τα πραγματα (ασχετο που καποια δε ξερω καν τι ειναι ...)


χμ...δε ξερω κ τι φυστικοβουτηρο χρησιμοποιησες.η αν εβαλες σωστες ποσοτητες απο τα υπολοιπα.αν εβαλες βρωμη.απλα αυξησε τη.κ εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## tolis93

να παραθεσω.ανακαλυψα στα λιντλ μαρμελαδα με 27 γρ σακχαρα στα 100(εναντι των 80 π εχει το μελι κ οι νορμαλ μαρμελαδες)και μαλιστα απο τα 27 και τα 27 ειναι απο το φρουτο. συν σκονες για πουτινκες.μονο π ειναι με γλυκαντικα.αποτελεσμα...1 φακελακι 15 θερμιδες κ απο 2 γρ πρωτεινη 2 υδατανθρακα. στο γιαουρτι ειδικα η βανιλια δινει αααααααααλη γευση,,,το δοκιμασα με φραουλες σημερα το πρωι.τα δα ολα

----------


## eli_din3

> να παραθεσω.ανακαλυψα στα λιντλ μαρμελαδα με 27 γρ σακχαρα στα 100(εναντι των 80 π εχει το μελι κ οι νορμαλ μαρμελαδες)και μαλιστα απο τα 27 και τα 27 ειναι απο το φρουτο. συν σκονες για πουτινκες.μονο π ειναι με γλυκαντικα.αποτελεσμα...1 φακελακι 15 θερμιδες κ απο 2 γρ πρωτεινη 2 υδατανθρακα. στο γιαουρτι ειδικα η βανιλια δινει αααααααααλη γευση,,,το δοκιμασα με φραουλες σημερα το πρωι.τα δα ολα


που τις βρηκες τις φραουλες τετοια εποχη  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> που τις βρηκες τις φραουλες τετοια εποχη


δεν εχω ιδεα ο πατερας μ μου τις εφερε...στο σουπερμαρκετ τετοια εποχη τις ειδα και 12,60 το κιλο κ μ βγηκαν τα ματια

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη δε μπορει να συγκρινεις τη μπαζομερμελαδα με Θεικο μελι ! Απλα δεν γινεται  :01. Mr. Green:  

Το θεμα ειναι τα 75-80 γρ. υ/α απο που ερχονται . Ε , καλα δεν ειναι απο ζαχαρη

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη δε μπορει να συγκρινεις τη μπαζομερμελαδα με Θεικο μελι ! Απλα δεν γινεται  
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι τα 75-80 γρ. υ/α απο που ερχονται . Ε , καλα δεν ειναι απο ζαχαρη


καλα κ εγω φαν του μελιου ειμαι βασικα....τα ρημαδια ρ γμτ μ γιατι να μην ειναι το μελι ρε αμυλωδης υδατανθρακας συνθετος τιγκα κ χωρις σακχαρα?θα μ πεις μετα τι γευση θα χε?¨Π

----------


## marpi

> να παραθεσω.ανακαλυψα στα λιντλ μαρμελαδα με 27 γρ σακχαρα στα 100(εναντι των 80 π εχει το μελι κ οι νορμαλ μαρμελαδες)και μαλιστα απο τα 27 και τα 27 ειναι απο το φρουτο. συν σκονες για πουτινκες.μονο π ειναι με γλυκαντικα.αποτελεσμα...1 φακελακι 15 θερμιδες κ απο 2 γρ πρωτεινη 2 υδατανθρακα. στο γιαουρτι ειδικα η βανιλια δινει αααααααααλη γευση,,,το δοκιμασα με φραουλες σημερα το πρωι.τα δα ολα


ποια πουτινγκα πηρεσ??
εγω φραουλα,αλλα εχεισ καταλαβει ποσα kcal εχει το καθε φακελακι απο τα 3?

----------


## tolis93

> ποια πουτινγκα πηρεσ??
> εγω φραουλα,αλλα εχεισ καταλαβει ποσα kcal εχει το καθε φακελακι απο τα 3?


  με τα 3 φακελακια κ 250 μλο γαλα π βγαζει καπου στα 300 γρ λεει οτι εχει 75. το ενα. το γαλα με 1,5 % λιπαρα εχει 3,3 πρωτεινη 4,7 υδατανθρακα 1,5 λιπαρα π μας κανει 45.5 θερμιδες χοντρικα. οποτε το 1 φακελακι εχει καπου στις 30 θερμιδες

----------


## TheWorst

> καλα κ εγω φαν του μελιου ειμαι βασικα....τα ρημαδια ρ γμτ μ γιατι να μην ειναι το μελι ρε αμυλωδης υδατανθρακας συνθετος τιγκα κ χωρις σακχαρα?θα μ πεις μετα τι γευση θα χε?¨Π


Να ηταν ο γυρος πιο ποιοτικος απτη βρωμη και το χαμπουργκερ καλυτερο απτο ρυζι  ..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## marpi

> με τα 3 φακελακια κ 250 μλο γαλα π βγαζει καπου στα 300 γρ λεει οτι εχει 75. το ενα. το γαλα με 1,5 % λιπαρα εχει 3,3 πρωτεινη 4,7 υδατανθρακα 1,5 λιπαρα π μας κανει 45.5 θερμιδες χοντρικα. οποτε το 1 φακελακι εχει καπου στις 30 θερμιδες


ρε συ μηπως ειναι 75 το καθε φακελακι??πολυ λιγεσ μ φαινονται.....

----------


## tolis93

> ρε συ μηπως ειναι 75 το καθε φακελακι??πολυ λιγεσ μ φαινονται.....


τσου.το λεει καθαρα επανω. 250 μλ γαλα δλδ 300 γρ με τα 3 φακελακια μεσα.κ μετα λεει 75 καθε 100 γρ. δεν εχει ζαχαρη μεσα αυτο.ισως για αυτο δν εχει τοοοσες θερμιδες

----------


## marpi

> τσου.το λεει καθαρα επανω. 250 μλ γαλα δλδ 300 γρ με τα 3 φακελακια μεσα.κ μετα λεει 75 καθε 100 γρ. δεν εχει ζαχαρη μεσα αυτο.ισως για αυτο δν εχει τοοοσες θερμιδες


εχεισ δοκιμασει κανενα? απο τα ντρενσινγκ πηρεσ?

----------


## tolis93

> εχεισ δοκιμασει κανενα? απο τα ντρενσινγκ πηρεσ?


πηρα τη κετσαπ διοτι στα 100 γρ ειχε μωλις 6,7 υδατανθρακα κ απο αυτα σακχαρα 3,2 δλδ κανονικη ντοματα.κ δεν ειχε συντηρητικα μεσα μονο σορβικο καλιο νομιζω. η καλυτερη κετσα ππ δοκιμασα.αν κ τα κοψα μαχαιρι ολα αυτα απο σημερα. η δε ντρεσινκ γιαουρτιου δε μ κανε πολυ κλικ λογω μακροσυστατικων κ μικροσυστατικων (πολα Ε ειχε μεσα δλδ τιγκα στο συντηριτικο) η δε ντρεσινκ για σαλατες πολυ ωραια αλλα οχι οτι δε τη φτιαχνεις κ μονος σ.δν εχει τπτ ιδιαιτερο μεσα. οσο για τα φακελακια με τις γευσεις.δοκιμασε τη βανιλια με βρωμη...πρεπει να λεει.θα το κανω αυριο.για την ωρα πινω μισο φακελακι βανιλιας με ελαχιστο γαλα(απαχο κιολας) και παγο κ εγινε σα μιλκ σεικ.πολυ πιχτουλι.φουσκωνει ομως

----------


## marpi

> πηρα τη κετσαπ διοτι στα 100 γρ ειχε μωλις 6,7 υδατανθρακα κ απο αυτα σακχαρα 3,2 δλδ κανονικη ντοματα.κ δεν ειχε συντηρητικα μεσα μονο σορβικο καλιο νομιζω. η καλυτερη κετσα ππ δοκιμασα.αν κ τα κοψα μαχαιρι ολα αυτα απο σημερα. η δε ντρεσινκ γιαουρτιου δε μ κανε πολυ κλικ λογω μακροσυστατικων κ μικροσυστατικων (πολα Ε ειχε μεσα δλδ τιγκα στο συντηριτικο) η δε ντρεσινκ για σαλατες πολυ ωραια αλλα οχι οτι δε τη φτιαχνεις κ μονος σ.δν εχει τπτ ιδιαιτερο μεσα. οσο για τα φακελακια με τις γευσεις.δοκιμασε τη βανιλια με βρωμη...πρεπει να λεει.θα το κανω αυριο.για την ωρα πινω μισο φακελακι βανιλιας με ελαχιστο γαλα(απαχο κιολας) και παγο κ εγινε σα μιλκ σεικ.πολυ πιχτουλι.φουσκωνει ομως


εγω αυτο με γιαουρτι ηθελα αλλα λεω φτιαχνω καλυτερο κ πιο υγειινο μονη μ!

----------


## tolis93

> εγω αυτο με γιαουρτι ηθελα αλλα λεω φτιαχνω καλυτερο κ πιο υγειινο μονη μ!


  aν θες σως γιαουρτιου θα σου προτεινα κρι-κρι (ειναι το ιδανικο για σως δν ειναι στοκος δλδ) με μπαλσαμικο ξυδι και μουσταρδα σε σκονη.γινεται πολυ καλη κ ελαφρια σως.συν του οτι ειναι καθαρη

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειναι τουτα τα συστατικα ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv-LcIC5gtc

Ρε γ@μωτω , δε μπορω να τα καταλαβα στα αγγλικα (αφου μαλλον δε ξερω καν τι τροφες ειναι;x)

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειναι τουτα τα συστατικα ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv-LcIC5gtc
> 
> Ρε γ@μωτω , δε μπορω να τα καταλαβα στα αγγλικα (αφου μαλλον δε ξερω καν τι τροφες ειναι;x)


βρωμη βατομουρα αποξηραμενα γαλα αμυγδαλου βιολογικο φυστικοβουτηρο κουβερτουρα μαυρη σοκολατα αμυγδαλα αποφλοιωμενα κανελλα εκχυλισμα βανιλιας(βανιλινη σε σκονη στην ελλαδιτσα μας) μελι και καθαρη μαρμελαδα(δλδ μονο απο το φρουτο) μηλο

----------


## TheWorst

Και τι ακριβως θα πει ρε τολη "αποξηραμενο γαλα αμυγδαλου" ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Και τι ακριβως θα πει ρε τολη "αποξηραμενο γαλα αμυγδαλου" ?


ρε το αποξηραμενο ηταν στη διπλανη λεξη :01. Mr. Green:  βασικα γιατι δε τα καταλαβαινεις?αφου τα υλικα κανουν μπαμ.οκ εκτος απο τη βανιλια π δε σ παει το μυαλο κ τη μαρμελαδα μηλου.ολα τα αλλα κανουν λιγο "καμπουμ"

----------


## TheWorst

Τοτε τι θα πει "γαλα αμυγδαλου?"

----------


## tolis93

> Τοτε τι θα πει "γαλα αμυγδαλου?"


Ρε σατανά πλάκα μ κανείς?   :01. Razz: . Γάλα από αμυγδαλα τί να σημαίνει?

----------


## TheWorst

Ελεος , που να το βρω αυτο...Γαλα αμυγδαλου.. Δεν παν καλα αυτοι

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν λεει οτι χρειαζεται απαραιτητα γαλα αμυγδαλου.. Λεει οτι το προτιμαει ο τυπος.. Εσυ βαλε κανονικο το ιδιο πραμα ειναι, μην πνιγεσαι σε μια κουταλια νερο..

----------


## TheWorst

Οκ,θενξ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Πολυ γ@μ@τα γινανε οι μπαρες.Βεβαια εβαλα λιγο περισσοτερη σοκολατα και πηρε αλλο χρωμα...Αλλα να πω ειναι η πρωτη συνταγη απτο νετ που γινεται τοοοοοσο ωραια..

Θενξ α λοτ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eli_din3

> ΜΕΤΑΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΙΚΟ
> το μεταπροπονητικο μπορει ανετα να γινει το καλυτερο γευμα της ημερας.δοκιμαστε αυτο κ θα καταλαβετε τι εννοω....
> ασπραδια αυγου με γευση μπισκοτο,μπανανα και μερεντα
> Υλικα 
> 4-6 ασπραδια αυγου αναλογα ποσα τρωτε βασικα
> 1 μπανανα
> 1 κ σουπας γιωτης γευση μπισκοτο
> 1 κ σουπας μερεντα(βλ συνταγη)
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 3 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 7-8 λεπτα.συνολο 10-11 λεπτα
> ...


τι ειναι το γιωτης γευση μπισκοτο??

----------


## beatshooter

> υλικα
> 100 γρ μακαρονια με ενισχυμενη πρωτεινη (ζωγραφος κατα προτιμηση)
> 1 πακετακι ματζι σαλτσα για καρμποναρα
> 2-4 μανηταρια
> 2 φετες μπεικον γαλοπουλας
> τυρι μυζιθρα τριμμενο ξυρο
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 20 λεπτα
> 
> εκτελεση
> ...


Ποση ωρα πρεπει να βραζουν ηδη τα μακαρονια ωστε να ριξουμε τα μανηταρια και το μπεικον?Δεν θα παραβραστουν τα μακαρονια αν τα αφησουμε 10-15 λεπτα?Υπαρχει μπεικον γαλοπουλας?

Αν θες εξηγησε λιγο πιο καλα την εκτελεση γιατι δεν την καταλαβα

----------


## tolis93

> Ποση ωρα πρεπει να βραζουν ηδη τα μακαρονια ωστε να ριξουμε τα μανηταρια και το μπεικον?Δεν θα παραβραστουν τα μακαρονια αν τα αφησουμε 10-15 λεπτα?Υπαρχει μπεικον γαλοπουλας?
> 
> Αν θες εξηγησε λιγο πιο καλα την εκτελεση γιατι δεν την καταλαβα


τα μακαρονια τα συγκεκριμενα θελουν 20-30 λεπτα.τα δε μανηταρια και μπεικον(ναι υπαρχει γαλοπουλας νικας νομιζω) τα βραζεις χοντρικα...5-10 λεπτα το μαξ δε θελουν παραπανω.σε ηδη βρασμενο νερο γινονται πολυ πιο γρηγορα

----------


## tolis93

> τι ειναι το γιωτης γευση μπισκοτο??


αυτα τα φακελακια που κανεις κρεμουλες :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

> αυτα τα φακελακια που κανεις κρεμουλες


ανθος αραβοσιτου??? εχει γευση μπισκοτο??:S

----------


## tolis93

> ανθος αραβοσιτου??? εχει γευση μπισκοτο??:S


και καραμελα και βανιλια και φραουλα και καπουτσινο και σοκολατα πορτοκαλι..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

Μετα απο....δε ξερω και εγω ποσο καιρο...και με ευκαιρια τη νηστεια π αρκετοι ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει...θα παραθεσω μερικα ωραιοτατα και πεντακαθαρα πιατα για να περασουν και πολυ γαμαουα αυτες οι μερες....
Πρωινα....
βαφλα βρωμης με ταχινι και μελι η σοκολατα

για τη βαφλα
υλικα
πριπου 60-80 γρ βρωμη. 
καυτο νερο. 
1 βανιλετα και
 2 κ σουπας αλευρι.
αν θελετε προσεστε μαγια.του δινει μαγκια.

Χρονος προετοιμασιας. 5 λεπτα με το ψησιμο

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
βραζουμε το νερο (αναλογα ποσο πηχτη τη θελουμε εγω προσωπικα ανα 100 γρ χρησιμοποιω 150 μλ νερο)
αφου βρασει το νερο προσθετουμε το αλευρι και ανακατευουμε καλα. βαζουμε τη βανιλετα και στη συνεχεια τη βρωμη και ανακατευουμε μεχρι να γινει χυλος. το ριχνουμε στη βαφλιερα η στη τοστιερα αναλογα (εγω εχω τοστιερα π κανει κ βαφλες) και αφινουμε να ψηθει γυρω στα 4-5 λεπτα.μωλις ψηθει καλα θα ξεκολλησει μονη της και ειναι ετοιμη για πιατο
Προσθετουμε το ταχινι με το μελι η τη σοκολατα (βλεπε συνταγη μεεντας απλα τη φτιαχνουμε με γαλα σογιας η χωρις γαλα) και ετοιμη... καλο μαμ( και με γιαουρτι σογιας παει ωραια αν χωραει στα μακρος)
αντι για βανιλετα μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε πρωτεινη σογιας με καποια γευση. πρωτεινη αρακα απλα για κανενα λογο...

ΣΝΑΚ 1
(γλυκο)πατατακια
Υλικα
γλυκοπατατα (αναλογα τα μακρος σας η ποσοτητα) 
κατα προτημηση κοκκινη αλλα και η ασπρη μια χαρα (πρεπει να) γινεται.
αλατι πιπερι και διαφορα μπαχαρικα αρεσκιας σας
για τη σως
1 κ σ ελαιολαδο. μπαλσαμικο μουσταρδα και μελι
χρονος προετοιμασιας 15 λεπτα
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο στους 190-220
οσο ο φουρνος ζεσταινει κοβουμε με ειδικο κοφτη τη γλυκοπατατα σε λεπτες λεπτες φετες
τις περναμε κατα προτημηση σε σχαρα και μετα στο φουρνο για 15 λεπτα
οσο ψηνεται ετοιμαζουμε τη σως ανακατευοντας ολα τα υλικα μαζι
μαζι με πρωτεινουλα ειναι και οτι πρεπει για μεταπροπονητικο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ
Ρυζι με θαλασσινα
Υλικα
ΘΑλασσινα αρεσκειας σας (μυδια χταποδι γαριδες καλαμαρι κοκ)
ρυζι (κατα προτημηση αγριορυζο μαυρο)
λεμονι 
σκορδο
καρυ
χρονος προετοιμασιας 15-25 λεπτα
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
Σε περιπτωση που παιζει ατμομαγειρας σωθηκαμε. απλα ξεπαγωνουμε τα θαλασσινα (αν ειναι παγωμενα) προσθετουμε το ρυζι και τα βαζουμε στον ατμο για 15-20 λεπτα. βεβαια αν προτημησουμε χταποδι η καλαμαρι καλο θα ηταν να τα περνουσαμε μονα τους ενα μισαωρακι εξτρα για να μαλακωσουν
Σε περιπτωση που δε παιζει τετοιο πολυμηχανημα της ΝΑΣΑ κανουμε το εξης
Βαζουμε σε 2 διαφορετικες κατσαρολες  νερο και το αφηνουμε να βρασει (κλειστε το καπακι για να βρασει ταχυρερα)
στη μια κατσαρολα περναμε το ρυζι και στην αλλη τα θαλασσινα μας. παλι αν προτημησουμε χταποδι η καλαμαρι καλο θα ηταν να τα βραζαμε 15-20 λεπτα παραπανω απο το κανονικο
αφινουμε το ρυζι γυρω στα 15-20 λεπτα και τα θαλασσινα γυρω στα 25
αφου βρασει το ρυζι το σουρωνουμε και το αφινουμε στο σουρωτιρι βαζοντας στη κατσαρολα λεμονι σκορδο και καρυ (αρκετο λεμονι)
περναμε τα θαλασσινα πανω στο ρυζι στο ιδιο σουρωτηρι και ολα μαζι στη κατσαρολα με τα υπολοιπα υλικα
ανακατευουμε και σερβιρουμε

ΣΝΑΚ 2
μπεργκερ μανηταριου
Υλικα
κιμας σογιας η γαριδες
2 μανηταρια πορτο μπελο
2 φετες τυρι τοφου
ντοματα
λαχανο
καροτο
προετοιμασια 5 λεπτα
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
βαζουμε τα μανηταρια ειτε σε προθερμασμενο φουρνο ειτε σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι ειτε στη τοστιεερα μεχρι να ψηθουν.
τα περναμε σε ενα πιατο και προσθετουμε το τυρι το καροτο το λαχανο τον κιμα η τις γαριδες αναλογα ξανα το τυρι(προεραιτικα) και κλεινουμε
απολαμβανουμε
* για τους πιο "βρωμικους" παει τρελα η σως ταρταρ και η σως ΗΡ 
* γαριδες και κιμα σογιας τα περναμε απλα σε ενα αντικολλητικο για 5-10 λεπτα

Βραδυνο
σαλατα νηστειας (και καλα)
υλικα
Σπανακι
μαρουλι πρασινο και μωβ
4 κεφαλακια μπροκολο
4 κεφαλακια κουνουπιδι
5 μεγαλες γαριδες (και)η 40-60 γρ φασολια μαυροματικα η κοκκινα(red kidney)
πιπερι
αλατι
κουκουναροσπορος
αποξηραμενος δυοσμος
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5-10 λεπτα
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
κοβουμε το μαρουλι και το σπανακι(αφου τα πληνουμε εεε) σε μικρα κομματια και το  τοποθετουμε σε ενα μπολ(καλυτερα να ναι μεγαλο) 
στη συνεχεια βαζουμε το μπροκολο (αν θελουμε ψιλοκοβουμε) και ανακατεβουμε
κοβουμε τις γαριδες(αν χρησιμοποιησουμε) σε μικρα κομματια και τα βαζουμε στο μπολ( στο πα παρε μεγαλο...)
βαζουμε τα φασολια και ανακατεβουμε αρκετα καλα για να μη κατσουν ολα πανω
τελος περναμε στην επιφανεια τους κουκουναροσπορους και αλατοπιπερονουμε. αν θελουμε προσθετουμε και τον αποξηραμενο δυοσμο(εχει ιδιαιτερη μυρωδια και γευση σε αρκετους δεν αρεσει)
* μπορουμε καλλιστα να προσθεσουμε και μια σως με βασιλικο ελαιολαδο και λιγο αλατι( κατι σαν πεστο)
*καλιστα μπαινουν πολλοι ξηροι καρποι αρκει να χωρανε στα μακρος 

ΣΝΑΚ προ υπνου
ζελε φρουτων με ξηρους καρπους
Υλικα
1 πακετο ζελε φρουτων χωρις ζαχαρη
βραστο νερο
ξηρους καρπους(προεραιτικα)
Προετοιμασια 5 λεπτα. αναμονη 3 ωρες

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
βραζουμε το νερο (γυρω στα 300-400 μλ)
αφου βρασει το νερο ριχνουμε τη σκονη ζελε και ανακατεβουμε μεχρι να διαλυθει τελειως η σκονη (κατι δευτερολεπτα δλδ)
χωριζουμε το νερο σε 3-4 μπολακια
συμπληρωνουμε με 300-400 μλ κρυο νερο και τα βαζουμε στο ψυγειο
μετα απο περιπου 1 με 1μισι ωρα (δλδ να εχουν πηξει λιγο) τα βγαζουμε.τοποθετουμε τους ξηρους καρπους και μετα τα ξανα τοποθετουμε στο ψυγειο για αλλη 1 με 1μισι ωρα
απολαμβανουμε

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΡΑΚΟΣΤΗ-------> ερχονται πολλα πιατα ακομα....

----------


## Gianna

Τόλη, ωραίος!!! Έτσι, μη ξεχνιόμαστε :01. Wink:

----------


## rey1989

Μεγάλε Τόλη , μήπως έχεις στο μυαλό σου καμία συνταγή για γλυκό σε κετο ?  καθαρό και "σωστό" για carb up βέβαια. Γιατι είναι ευκαιρία μετά απο τόσους μηνες να φάω ενα σπιτικό γλυκό να μου φύγει και η "κάψα" αλλα να πατήσω και στα μακρο που χρειάζομαι. 

(αν γίνεται να μην εχει ζάχαρη και να χρησιμοποιήσω ζαχαρίνες θα ήταν gg!)
σκεφτόμουν τίποτα σε κέικ πορτοκάλι η κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν παίζει βούτυρο κλπ σε carb up.

καμια ιδέα ?  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

εντωμεταξύ και καμια συνταγή γενικά για carb up η και γενικά για κετο αμα ξέρεις και βρεις χρόνο να ανεβάσεις πιστεύω θα ήταν χρήσιμες γιατι απ ότι βλέπω αρκετοί κάνουν η σκέφτονται να κανουν κετο αλλα άμα είμαστε  και λίγο άσχετοι απο μαγειρική και το διαβάσουμε απο ξένο site παίζει να βγει κανένα έκτρωμα και όχι φαγητό  :01. Razz:

----------


## katerina.

> Μετα απο....δε ξερω και εγω ποσο καιρο...και με ευκαιρια τη νηστεια π αρκετοι ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει...θα παραθεσω μερικα ωραιοτατα και πεντακαθαρα πιατα για να περασουν και πολυ γαμαουα αυτες οι μερες....
> Πρωινα....
> βαφλα βρωμης με ταχινι και μελι η σοκολατα
> 
> για τη βαφλα
> υλικα
> πριπου 60-80 γρ βρωμη. 
> καυτο νερο. 
> 1 βανιλετα και
> ...


με εχεις τρελλανει με τις συνταγες σου !!!!!τις παρακολουθω ανελλιπώς!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## billys15

Τολη εισαι μεγαλος!  :01. Mr. Green:  Αντε αντε ριξε κι αλλη ιδεα!

----------


## koukoutsaki

Εξαιρετικος μπραβο θελουμε κι αλλες!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

αρχικα ευχαριστω π παρακολουθειτε.
Φιλε ρευ.αν πας πισω θα βρεις απειρες συνταγες και για κετο και για ολα
μπεργκερ με μανηταρι αντι για ψωμακι
ραπς με φιλο λαχανου η κινεζικου λαχανου
γλυκο με ταχινι ειδικα για τη πρωτη μερα της κετο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα
για γλυκακι π θελεις για καρμπαπαρισμα εγω εφτιαχνα το εξης. δεν εχει καν ονομα απλα γλυκο καρμπαπ το λεγα

υλικα
1 πακετο φυλλα κρουστας
1 ντιρολο σπρεντ η τυρι σπρεντ χωρις λιπαρα( στα λιντλ εβρισκα πανευκολα)
2 φρουτα( εγω πιο πολυ μπανανες χρησιμοποιουσα και μηλα.κακαο με τη μπανανα μελι κ κανελλα με τα μηλα)
100 γρ βρωμη (η λιγοτερα η περισσοτερα απο εσενα εξαρταται)
4 ασπραδια αυγα
200 μλ γαλα
2 βανιλετες (σε φακελακι κατα προτημηση) η πρωτεινη γευση βανιλια
χρονος προετοιμασιας 30 λεπτα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
αναβουμε το φουρνο στους 190-220 για να ζεσταθει

σε ενα πυρεξακι μεσαιου μεγεθους βαζουμε ελαχιστο βουτηρο γυρω γυρω και βαζουμε 2 φυλλα κρουστας
ανακατεβουμε το τυρι σπρεντ με το γαλα και τα αυγα σε ενα μπολακι
αφου τελειωσουμε ριχνουμε τις βανιλετες η τη πρωτεινη αναλογα
στο πυρεξ μετα ριχνουμε τη βρωμη και την απλωνουμε να καλυψει ολο το φυλο π εχουμε βαλει
στη συνεχεια ριχνουμε το μειγμα απο το μπολακι και το απλωνουμε παντου (μπορεις να το ανακατεψεις με τη βρωμη και απο πριν και να το απλωσεις ολο μετα οτι σε διευκολυνει)
ριχνουμε τα φρουτα π θελουμε σε κομματακια
καλυπτουμε με αλλα 2 φυλλα κρουστας
στο φουρνο για 20-30 λεπτα
του αλλαζουμε τον αδοξαστο
*αν βαλεις μηλο με μελι μεσα ριξε και κανελλα απο πανω. γινεται σα μπουγατσα ενα πραμα αλλα τολμω να πω πιο ωραιο(για αθηναιους οσοι μενουν σαλονικα δε ποιανονται)
τα μακρος του χοντρικα ειναι
700 θερμιδες
πρωτεινες 62 γρ
υδατανθρακες 105 γρ
λιπαρα 7-9 γρ (αναλογα το γαλα)

----------


## tolis93

για οσους νηστευουν
αυτο πρεπει να το δοκιμασετε...ειναι μαστ...δεν ηξερα οτι η σογια κεμπαπ τρωγεται τοσο τοπ.ακομα κ οσοι αποφευγετε τη σογια.δε παθενετε τπτ για μια φορα...στα σιγουρα

υλικα
100 γρ σογια κεμπαπ( fytro πηρα εγω)
2 ντοματες (κομμενες σε κυβακια)
1 κρεμμυδι μεσαιου μεγεθους
50 γρ μακαρονια νο6 η λαζανια με πρωτεινη (ζωγραφος)
μιση κουταλια γλυκου σκορδο σε σκονη
λιγο δυοσμο
χρονος προετοιμασιας 30 λεπτα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
βαζετε νερο σε 2 κατσαρολακια και τα βαζετε στο ματι της κουζινας να βρασουν
μεχρι να βρασει το νερο ξυνεστε
μωλις βρασει το νερο βαζετε στη μια κατσαρολα τη σογια και στην αλλη τα μακαρονια
αφηνετε και τα 2 απο 20-25 λεπτα (η σογια μπορει να χρειαστει και λιγο παραπανω κανα 5 λεπτο)
στο μεταξυ κοβετε τη ντοματα και το κρεμμυδι σε κυβακια και τα αφηνετε στην ακρη
αφου βρασουν τα μακαρονια και η σογια τα περνατε στο σουρωτηρι μεχρι να στραγγιξουν καλα
περνατε το κρεμμυδι και τη ντοματα (αν χρειαστει βαζετε και λιγο ντοματοπολτο) στη μια κατσαρολα και ριχνετε μεσα τη σογια και τα μακαρονια. ανακατεβετε καλα και ριχνετε και το σκορδο( αν το θελετε πιο δυνατο βαλτε παραπανω) στη συνεχεια τα περνατε σε ενα πιατο.βαζετε το δυοσμο.αν θελετε και λιγο πιπερακι.και καλη ορεξη

τα μακρος αυτου του γευματος ειναι
πρωτεινη 60 γρ (και ομως...)
υδατανθρακες 55-65 γρ(για μετα τη προπονηση μια χαρα ειναι αντε)
λιπη 2 γρ
θερμιδες 518-520
αν σας φενονται πολλα τα μακρος για ενα γευμα το σπατε σε 2 γευματα η απλα μειωνετε ποσοτητα της σογιας η των μακαρονιων.

μπορει ανετα να γινει και σολο η σογια με τα παραπανω. αλλα με μακαρονακια πηγε τζετ.και οχι οτι νηστευω τωρα αλλα εκανε σημερα πρασοσελινα η μανα μ.τι να σ κανουν τα πρασοσελινα? οποτε στη μανα μ τα χρωσταω ολα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

τη πρωτη μερα π δε παλευεται η κατασταση....και αν θες να σαι κ εξω ειδικα...απλα παιζει τσαντουλα κ μπαρες μαζι...καλη ορεξη

υλικα
100 γρ ταχινι
αμυγδαλα η φυστικια(αναλογα τα μακρος σας εδω)
6 ασπραδια αυγα
ζαχαρινη σε ταμπλετες(οσες θελετε και αν χρειαστει)
(προεραιτικα)κακαο καθαρο
χρονος προετοιμασιας 1μισι ωρα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
ζεσταινουμε το φουρνο στους 160 βαθμους
Σε ενα σχετικα μικρο πυρεξ βαζουμε τα ασπραδια αυγων το ταχινι και τη ζαχαρινη (η) και το κακαο και ανακατευουμε καλα.
απλωνουμε το μειγμα να πιασει ολο το πυρεξακι
βαζουμε απο πανω τα ξηροκαρπια
στο φουρνο για 10 λεπτα ωστε να ψιλολιωσει το ταχινι να χωθουν τα ξηροκαρπια μεσα στο μειγμα.
βγαζουμε το μειγμα και το τυλιγουμε με ζελοφαν
στη καταψυξη για 1ωριτσα
κοβουμε σε τεμαχια (αναλογα τα μακρος μας)
σε αλουμινοχαρτο στη τσαντα και καλο μαμ
αναλογα τα μακρος μπορειτε να παιξετε κ με τα υπολοιπα υλικα
στη καταψυξη δε χαλανε ουτε σε 3 μηνες.πριν λιγο εβγαλα ενα π ειχα ξεχασμενο ο θεος ξερει απο ποτε. και λιγο π δοκιμασα μια χαρα ηταν

----------


## eli_din3

ορεξη εχει σημερα ο τοληςςς...δωσε τοληηη...
καλα αν μου βρεις πως πετυχενουμε την γευση που εχουν αυτα.......... θα σου κανω οχι αγαλμα..μνημειο ολοκληρο (χ*εσε την σοκολατα δεν μ απασχολει. το υπολοιπο..πωω)  http://www.quakeroats.gr/ProductDeta...&p_id=6&g_id=2

----------


## tolis93

> ορεξη εχει σημερα ο τοληςςς...δωσε τοληηη...
> καλα αν μου βρεις πως πετυχενουμε την γευση που εχουν αυτα.......... θα σου κανω οχι αγαλμα..μνημειο ολοκληρο (χ*εσε την σοκολατα δεν μ απασχολει. το υπολοιπο..πωω)  http://www.quakeroats.gr/ProductDeta...&p_id=6&g_id=2


challenge accepted.
αν εχεις το κουτι μονο πες μ στα συστατικα τι γραφει. σε....2 ωρες το πολυ εχεις ολοιδια...

----------


## eli_din3

> challenge accepted.
> αν εχεις το κουτι μονο πες μ στα συστατικα τι γραφει. σε....2 ωρες το πολυ εχεις ολοιδια...


δεν το χω...σιγα μην το χα...απεταξαμην!!!

κοιτα σιγουρα εχει καρυδα και κανελα...αλλα ρ γμτ... εχει μια παρα πολυ ιδιαιτερη γευση..παρα πολυ...και ολα ειναι ενωμενα σ μικρες μπαλιτσες... βασικα ειν τελειο.....τι το θυμηθηκα τρ....

σκεφτηκα κ γω να δω τι εχει στα συστατικα πχ εχει διαφορους ξηρους καρπους κανελα καρυδα κτλ..αλλα πως το κανω? απλα τα πεταω μεσα στην βρωμη που ηδη εχω?? πως να το κανω τραγανο και τελειο σαν αυτοοο???

----------


## tolis93

> δεν το χω...σιγα μην το χα...απεταξαμην!!!
> 
> κοιτα σιγουρα εχει καρυδα και κανελα...αλλα ρ γμτ... εχει μια παρα πολυ ιδιαιτερη γευση..παρα πολυ...και ολα ειναι ενωμενα σ μικρες μπαλιτσες... βασικα ειν τελειο.....τι το θυμηθηκα τρ....
> 
> σκεφτηκα κ γω να δω τι εχει στα συστατικα πχ εχει διαφορους ξηρους καρπους κανελα καρυδα κτλ..αλλα πως το κανω? απλα τα πεταω μεσα στην βρωμη που ηδη εχω?? πως να το κανω τραγανο και τελειο σαν αυτοοο???


κοιτα μισες δουλειες δε κανω.θα βρω πως γινονται μπαλιτσες και θα το κανω και ετσι ακριβως και με τη σοκολατα γιατι οκ κανελλα και ξηρους καρπους βαζεις απλα μεσα και ανακατευεις....
παω για πειραματα....

----------


## eli_din3

> κοιτα μισες δουλειες δε κανω.θα βρω πως γινονται μπαλιτσες και θα το κανω και ετσι ακριβως και με τη σοκολατα γιατι οκ κανελλα και ξηρους καρπους βαζεις απλα μεσα και ανακατευεις....
> παω για πειραματα....


πω καλα..αν μου το κανεις..πραγματικα και λεφτα να μου ζητησεις θα σου τα δωσω  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## tolis93

δε ξερω αν τα καταφερα αλλα ειμαι στανταρ πολυ μα πολυ κοντα

θα χρειαστεις
150 γρ μουσλι με αποξηραμενα φρουτα
150 γρ βρωμη
4 ζελατινες
100 μλ νερο
2 κ γλυκου κακαο
ζαχαρινη σε σκονη (εβαλα γυρω στις 4-5 κουταλιες γλυκου)
2 αυγα ασπραδια

Χρονος προετοιμασιας 10 λεπτα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
 βαζεις ενα αντικολλητικο να ζεσταθει.
σε ενα μπολ ανακατευεις τη βρωμη με το μουσλι και τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα
σε ενα αλλο βαζεις το νερο (βραστο. 5 λεπτα σε ενα μπρικι υποθεση δλδ)
τις ζελατινες τη ζαχαρινη και τα ασπραδια του αυγου και ανακατευεις καλα.χωριζεις το μειγμα σε 2 μπολακια κ στο ενα προσθετεις και κακαο
ανακατευεις και στα 2 μειγματα τη βρωμη και το μουσλι (μισο και μισο) και με ενα μικρο κουταλακι τα περνας σε αντικολλητικο. αν μπορεις να τα κανεις και μπαλακια ακομα καλυτερα. αν θες ριχνεις και ξηροκαρπια εκεινη τη στιγμη να κολλησουν στα μπαλακια
μωλις γινουν τα περνας σε ενα μπολακι και στη καταψυξη για 5-10 λεπτα. τα ανακατευεις με κανελλα και ξηροκαρπια και ειναι ετοιμα
σε μακρος βγαζουν λιγο πιο κατω απο αυτα του εμποριου.
εχω να φαω καιρο αυτα του εμποριου κ δε θυμαμαι τη γευση. παντως βγηκαν πολυ καλα. σιγουρα δεν εχουν τα συντηριτικα τους. δοκιμασε τα.αν δε σε καλυψουν θα ξανα προσπαθησω. ηταν πειραμα της στιγμης π λενε

----------


## eli_din3

> δε ξερω αν τα καταφερα αλλα ειμαι στανταρ πολυ μα πολυ κοντα
> 
> θα χρειαστεις
> 150 γρ μουσλι με αποξηραμενα φρουτα
> 150 γρ βρωμη
> 4 ζελατινες
> 100 μλ νερο
> 2 κ γλυκου κακαο
> ζαχαρινη σε σκονη (εβαλα γυρω στις 4-5 κουταλιες γλυκου)
> ...


νταξει τα μακρος οκ..η ζαχαρη με προβληματιζε.... οοο διαδικασια μιλαμε..θα προσπαθησω αυριο μεθαυριο και θα πω εντυπωσεις... :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide: : :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:  ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## tolis93

> νταξει τα μακρος οκ..η ζαχαρη με προβληματιζε.... οοο διαδικασια μιλαμε..θα προσπαθησω αυριο μεθαυριο και θα πω εντυπωσεις...: ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ


ζαχαρινη παρακαλω μεσα.οχι ζαχαρη
δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο οσο φενεται βασικα ειναι πλ ευκολο. δοκιμαζεις κ λες. 
τιποτα γιαυτο ειμαστε εδω

----------


## rey1989

ωραίος μαν ! θα τα δοκιμάσω !  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
θα κοιτάξω και τις σινταγες στις προηγούμενες σελίδες γιατι τις ειχα δει αλλα ειχα ξεχάσει οτι έκαναν για κετο.

άπειρα θένξ   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Gianna

> για οσους νηστευουν
> αυτο πρεπει να το δοκιμασετε...ειναι μαστ...δεν ηξερα οτι η σογια κεμπαπ τρωγεται τοσο τοπ.ακομα κ οσοι αποφευγετε τη σογια.δε παθενετε τπτ για μια φορα...στα σιγουρα
> 
> υλικα
> 100 γρ σογια κεμπαπ( fytro πηρα εγω)
> 2 ντοματες (κομμενες σε κυβακια)
> 1 κρεμμυδι μεσαιου μεγεθους
> 50 γρ μακαρονια νο6 η λαζανια με πρωτεινη (ζωγραφος)
> μιση κουταλια γλυκου σκορδο σε σκονη
> ...


Έλα ρε, ούτε παραγγελία να το είχα!!! Και γω χθες πήρα κεμπάμπ σόγιας, γιατί μ΄άρεσαν πολύ τα μάκρος (και γιατί δοκιμάζω και τρώω τα πάντα :01. Mr. Green: ), παρότι δεν θα συνεχίσω τη νηστεία.

----------


## rey1989

Τόλη οι μπάρες με το ταχίνι τα σπάνε ! έβαλα το ταχίνι που είχα να φάω σήμερα , τα μύγδαλα και αντικατέστησα κότα με 6 ασπράδια αβγών(τα ζυγισα για να βρω πόση πρωτεΐνη έχουν γιατι ήταν απο αλανιάρες κότες δικές μου και ήταν κάπως μεγαλύτερα απο του εμπορίου :01. Mr. Green: ) , ζαχαρίνη και κανέλα  και έγινε μπόμπα. 
βγήκαν τρεις μπάρες καλές και τα σπάνε. 

απλά  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

παιδες χερομαι ιδιαιτερα που βλεπω ανταποκριση. και εχω να μπω και μερες γιατι τρεχω λιγο κατι εξετασεις λιγο κατι παρτυ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

να παραθεσω παντως αλλη μια πολυ κομπλε συνταγη για πρωινο. ειναι πιο πολυ για οσους πανε για γραμμωση με υψιλα λιπαρα χαμηλο υδατανθρακα

ουσιαστικα δεν ειναι συνταγη δεν φτιαχνεις κατι
απλα
γιαουρτι
φυστικοβουτηρο
αποξηραμενη παπαγια
αμυγδαλα
κακαο
σε αναλογιες εβαλα 400 γρ. 5 κουταλιες σουπας χειροποιητο σπιτικο δικο μ (7 ευρω τα 2 κιλα φυστικια στο μακρο μεταξυ μας) 45 γρ αποξηραμενη παποαγια. 15 γρ αμυγδαλα κ 2 κ σ κακαο
εγινε μπομπα

και μια συνταγη για παρα πολυ καλο μεταπροπονητικο


ψωμακι μπανανας με μελι και πρωτεινη

υλικα
αλευρι ολικης αλεσεως (1 κουπα για 3-4 ψωμακια)
2 μπανανες
2 κ σουπας μελι
αν θελετε ζαχαρινη
8 ασπραδια αυγα(αν χωρανε στα μακρος ριξτε κ ενα κροκο)
100 μλ νερο για 1 κουπα αλευρι
πρωτεινη με γευση βανιλια η σοκολατα
χρονος προετοιμασιας 30 λεπτα.-50 λεπτα(ναι πονεσε)
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
σε ενα μπολ βαζετε το αλευρι το νερο τα ασπραδια τη πρωτεινη και ανακατευετε. για να φουσκωσει θα ηταν ωραιο να βαλετε και μαγια.
λιωνετε τις μπανανες στο μιξερ και τις βαζετε στο μειγμα.
βαζετε το μειγμα σε ενα μπολ και το σκεπαζετε με ζελατινα για 15-20 λεπτα
αναβετε το φουρνο στους 220 και τον αφηνετε να ζεσταθει καλα.
παιρνετε το μειγμα και το ξανα πλαθετε ωστε να ξεφουσκωσει και το βαζετε στο φουρνο σε μικρα μπαλακια
βαζετε το μελι 5 λεπτα πριν τα βγαλετε απο το φουρνο(θελει 25-30 λεπτα)
τα μακρος χοντρικα ειναι 
780 θερμιδες  150 γρ υδατανθρακα 40 γρ πρωτεινη 2 γρ λιπαρα χωρις τη πρωτεινη με 100 γρ αλευρι.
ειναι τουμπανακι αλλα αν εισαι σε ογκο αξιζει.μπορειτε να βαλετε λιγοτερο αλευρι παραπανω πρωτεινη σε αλλες περιπτωσεις.βγαινει εξισου καλο μειγμα και με το μισο αλευρι

----------


## RAMBO

εγω απαντωντας στην ερωτηση του τιτλου θα πω..εγω χρειαζομαι τα τσιτ :03. Bowdown: 
η ζωη ειναι μικρη ας εχει λιγο αμαρτια :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> εγω απαντωντας στην ερωτηση του τιτλου θα πω..εγω χρειαζομαι τα τσιτ
> η ζωη ειναι μικρη ας εχει λιγο αμαρτια


εσενα βρηκα τι θα σε κανω...
θα σε βαζω να δοκιμαζεις αυτα π φτιαχνω.αν μοιαζουν με τα φουλ φατ ανθιυγιεινα φαγητα τοτε περνανε το τεστ.δε νομιζω να ξερει αλλος καλυτερα τι εστι καλο μπεργκερ η καλη πιτσα ε?

----------


## RAMBO

θελω ενα τραπεζι με τις δημιουργιες σου..και θελω να μου φτιαξεις μια τουρτα σοκολατα σε σχημα καρδιας να την αφιερωσω καπου...

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη πες αν εγκρινεις  :01. Mr. Green: 

Σκεφτηκα αυριο να κανω κεικ με

150 γρ βρωμη
4 αυγα
1 σοκολατα natural (δλδ 50+% κακαο)
γλυκαντικο γευσης σοκολατας 

Τουτο μονο 

Και επισης εχεις καμια συνταγη για τηγανητες πατατες ή τσιπς ? Ειχε πιασει το ματι μου πριν κανα 2-3 εβδομαδες -1 μηνα κατι για πατατες στο φουρνο σε αντικολλητικο χωρις λαδι , αλλα δεν ηταν σε αυτο το τοπικ.

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη πες αν εγκρινεις 
> 
> Σκεφτηκα αυριο να κανω κεικ με
> 
> 150 γρ βρωμη
> 4 αυγα
> 1 σοκολατα natural (δλδ 50+% κακαο)
> γλυκαντικο γευσης σοκολατας 
> 
> ...


για μενα βαλε 2 κροκους κ 5 ασπραδια θα βγει πολυ καπως αλλιως.τα υπολοιπα αν εισαι οκ απο μακρος ειναι μια χαρα
ναι απλα ψιλοκοψε τις πατατες κ περνα τες στο φουρνο με λεμονι κ ριγανη.σα τηγανιτες γινονται. κανα 15λεπτο ομως ε γιατι ψιλοκομμενες κεγονται ευκολα μετα

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη , απλα στη διατροφη ελεγε 4 αυγα ολοκληρα για αυτο ελεγα να βαλω ετσι ολοκληρα 4 . Μπορει να βαλω και αλλη σκονη για να μη γινει αραιο? 

Οσο για τα πατατακια,βαζω τπτ ή οχι ? Γιατι μαλλον θα κολλησουν και μετα μονο πατατακια θα μου γινουν  :01. Mr. Green:  Αλουμινοχαρτο τετοια ? ή ετσι τα πεταω ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη , απλα στη διατροφη ελεγε 4 αυγα ολοκληρα για αυτο ελεγα να βαλω ετσι ολοκληρα 4 . Μπορει να βαλω και αλλη σκονη για να μη γινει αραιο? 
> 
> Οσο για τα πατατακια,βαζω τπτ ή οχι ? Γιατι μαλλον θα κολλησουν και μετα μονο πατατακια θα μου γινουν  Αλουμινοχαρτο τετοια ? ή ετσι τα πεταω ?


αν η διατροφη λεει 4 αυγα βαλτα κ τα 4.δε το εχω κανει ποτε αλλα με 2 κροκους ειχε εντονη τη γευση.απλα βαλε κ παραπανω σκονη(γιατι ακουγεται καπως αυτο???)
οσο για τα πατατακια μην ανχωνεσαι αν εχεις σχαρα στο φουρνο βαλτα εκει.δε κολλανε με τη καμια

----------


## TheWorst

Τα πατατακια δεν εγιναν καλα .. Αλλα δε πειραζει.. Εβαλα coconut oil το ιδιο πραγμα χωρις trans fats  :01. Mr. Green: 

Το κεικ εγινε μια χαρα.4 αυγα 150 γρ βρωμη 100 γρ σοκολατα και σκονη (γλυκαντικο δλδ) Αλλα μαλλον δε θα μπορεσω να τα φαω ολα,γιατι δεν εχω τοση ορεξη.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Τα πατατακια δεν εγιναν καλα .. Αλλα δε πειραζει.. Εβαλα coconut oil το ιδιο πραγμα χωρις trans fats 
> 
> Το κεικ εγινε μια χαρα.4 αυγα 150 γρ βρωμη 100 γρ σοκολατα και σκονη (γλυκαντικο δλδ) Αλλα μαλλον δε θα μπορεσω να τα φαω ολα,γιατι δεν εχω τοση ορεξη.


μηπως τα αφησες πολυ ωρα?καντα σε αντικολλητικο παιζει να σ βγουν καλυτερα. το κεικ οντως βγαινει πολυ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## CapoFighter

Τολη μηπως πρεπει να αρχιζεις να σκεφτεσαι για κανα παγωτακι? Νομιζω τωρα που μπηκε η ανοιξη χρειαζομαστε μια δοση και απο παγωτο!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Εχεις τιποτα στο νου σου?

----------


## tolis93

Αν και εχω ξανα ποσταρει για παγωτο στο παρελθον.δε βλαπτει ενα νεο.με πιο καλη συνταγη εεεε :01. Wink: 
Υλικα για 3 μπαλες παγωτο
250 γρ γιαουρτι 0-2% (καλυτερα τοταλ η προμελ η ολυμπος αν θελετε παγωτο τυπου δωδωνη. και κομπλε κ μονο αν θελετε στυλ χακεν νταζ)
πρωτεινη με γευση μπανανα-φραουλα-κακαο-βανιλια 1 κ σουπας (βαζετε κακαο κανονικο η βανιλετα αν θελετε εξαρταται κ τη γευση.καλυτερα χρησιμοποιειστε καζεινη)
Η 20 γρ φυστικια αναλατα αψητα η αμυγδαλα 1 κ γλυκου καφε καπουτσινο 1 κ σουπας μελι (ειναι κ τι γουσταρευεται ο καθε ενας)
1 μπολ
30-40 μλ γαλα
2 κ γλυκου μαγια
ζαχαρινη 2 κ σουπας η 5-6 ταμπλετες

χρονος προετοιμασιας 5 λεπτα. χρονος παγωματος 1μισι ωρα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
βαζουμε το γιαουρτι σε ενα μπολ.προσθετουμε το γαλα τη μαγια κ τη ζαχαρινη κ ανακατευουμε πολυ καλα μεχρι να γινει ομοιομορφο μειγμα. προσθετουμε τη πρωτεινη η τη σκονη τελος παντων κ ανακατευουμε παρα πολυ καλα. η αλλιως βαζουμε τα φυστικια κ τον καπουτσινο κ ανακατευουμε(χωρις το μελι μεσα)
τοποθετουμε στη καταψυξη για 1 με 1μισι ωρα. παιρνουμε κ 2-3 χωνακια κ δινουμε μαστερ πειν

* το μελι στη περιπτωση φυστικια καπουτσινο το βαζουμε στο τελος
* μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε φυστικοβουτηρο η μπανανα αποξηραμενη η κρανμπερις η παπαγια κτλπ. παντα αποξηραμενα φρουτα αλλιως βγαινει νιανια
*η μαγια ειναι απαραιτητη ανεξαρτητα αν εχει η οχι το γιαουρτι
*ο καθε ενας κανει οτι εναλλαγη γουσταρει αρκει να ναι στα μακρος τ κ να μη το κανει "βρωμικο"

Καλη ορεξη.
ερχονται συνταγες για non alcohol ποτακια εεε...αναμεινατε...

----------


## sifounas1

δεν εχω ξαναμιλησει σε αυτο το θεμα αλλα πιστευω πως ολοι σε δυσκολες στιγμες [ψυχολογικες κυριως] χρειαζονται ενα τσιτ....οι συνταγες που ποσταρεις ειναι αψογες και μολις τελειωσω το μαιο με τα proficiency  θα αρχισω να ψαχνω και το κεφαλαιο μαγειρικη λιγο παραπανω.....να μην τρωω ολη την ωρα πιτακια βρωμης και ρυζι[θα καταληξω κινεζος]

----------


## Γιάννηςς

!!Αυτά είναι!Χιλια θενξ!

----------


## tolis93

πλακα πλακα.οπως τα λες ειναι...κ εγω λογω αυξημενου ανχους κ ορεξης για σαβουροφαγητο αρχισα να δημιουργω.αλλα επειδη δεν ηθελα με τη καμια να ξανα αρχισω να τρωω σαβουρα εκατσα κ πειραματιστικα....κ ακομα πειραματιζομαι

----------


## eli_din3

> Αν και εχω ξανα ποσταρει για παγωτο στο παρελθον.δε βλαπτει ενα νεο.με πιο καλη συνταγη εεεε
> Υλικα για 3 μπαλες παγωτο
> 250 γρ γιαουρτι 0-2% (καλυτερα τοταλ η προμελ η ολυμπος αν θελετε παγωτο τυπου δωδωνη. και κομπλε κ μονο αν θελετε στυλ χακεν νταζ)
> πρωτεινη με γευση μπανανα-φραουλα-κακαο-βανιλια 1 κ σουπας (βαζετε κακαο κανονικο η βανιλετα αν θελετε εξαρταται κ τη γευση.καλυτερα χρησιμοποιειστε καζεινη)
> Η 20 γρ φυστικια αναλατα αψητα η αμυγδαλα 1 κ γλυκου καφε καπουτσινο 1 κ σουπας μελι (ειναι κ τι γουσταρευεται ο καθε ενας)
> 1 μπολ
> 30-40 μλ γαλα
> 2 κ γλυκου μαγια
> ζαχαρινη 2 κ σουπας η 5-6 ταμπλετες
> ...



ειναι στην καταψυξη.. μονο και βγει βλακεια.........  :01. Razz:  (ρε θα τρελαθω....παλι η μαμα μου αρχισε να τρωει οτι κανω...μισω την myofusion και την πινω με το ζορι..και οτι φτιαχνω με αυτην ειναι αηδια.. η μανα π λετε παει απο πανω και το τρωει..και λεει μιαμ μιαμμ τι ωραιαα..ασε που οταν την πινω λεει αχχχ τι ωραια π μυριζει..ενω εγω ειμαι ετοιμη να κανω εμετο  :01. Razz: )

----------


## tolis93

> ειναι στην καταψυξη.. μονο και βγει βλακεια.........  (ρε θα τρελαθω....παλι η μαμα μου αρχισε να τρωει οτι κανω...μισω την myofusion και την πινω με το ζορι..και οτι φτιαχνω με αυτην ειναι αηδια.. η μανα π λετε παει απο πανω και το τρωει..και λεει μιαμ μιαμμ τι ωραιαα..ασε που οταν την πινω λεει αχχχ τι ωραια π μυριζει..ενω εγω ειμαι ετοιμη να κανω εμετο )


  εχεις κανει πολλες συνταγες μ κ εχουν βγει βλακεια? :01. Unsure:  αν δε σαρεσει δωστο στη μανα σ.κ αλλαξε πρωτεινη δε πινεται ευκολα η myo  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gianna

Πολύ καλό φαίνεται το παγωτάκι, να μπουν για τα καλά οι ζέστες και θα το κάνω :03. Clap: 
Και ποτάκια είπες;;;μμμμμ, αναμένουμε :08. Toast:

----------


## GeoDask

ετοιμάζεται βραδινό τσιτ, με 1 πίτσα μαργαρίτα, 1 βάφλα σοκολάτα, μπισκότο, μπανάνα. Στο τέλος θα βάλω και 1cla,1ω3 και 2 uniliver. Καλο ;  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> ετοιμάζεται βραδινό τσιτ, με 1 πίτσα μαργαρίτα, 1 βάφλα σοκολάτα, μπισκότο, μπανάνα. Στο τέλος θα βάλω και 1cla,1ω3 και 2 uniliver. Καλο ;


αριστον αλλα εδω π κολλαει??? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eli_din3

> Πολύ καλό φαίνεται το παγωτάκι, να μπουν για τα καλά οι ζέστες και θα το κάνω
> Και ποτάκια είπες;;;μμμμμ, αναμένουμε


το κανα και δεν μαρεσε  :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

> το κανα και δεν μαρεσε


δοκιμασε αλλο γιαουρτι η πρωτεινη.παιζει μεγαλο ρολο κ αυτο.γτ το κανα σημερα με προμελ διοτι ειναι στοκε γιαουρτι αλλα η γευση τ δεν ελεγε τοσο...

----------


## eli_din3

> δοκιμασε αλλο γιαουρτι η πρωτεινη.παιζει μεγαλο ρολο κ αυτο.γτ το κανα σημερα με προμελ διοτι ειναι στοκε γιαουρτι αλλα η γευση τ δεν ελεγε τοσο...


βασικα δεν μαρεσει το γιαουρτι ως ιδεα σε παγωτο...ασε που εγινε κρυσταλλακια κρυσταλλακια και ηταν λες και ετρωγα παγο :S
υπαρχει καμια συνταγη για παγωτο χωρις γιαουρτι?

----------


## tolis93

> βασικα δεν μαρεσει το γιαουρτι ως ιδεα σε παγωτο...ασε που εγινε κρυσταλλακια κρυσταλλακια και ηταν λες και ετρωγα παγο :S
> υπαρχει καμια συνταγη για παγωτο χωρις γιαουρτι?


κοιτα η καλυτερη παραλαγη π μπορεις να κανεις ειναι με γαλα σε σκονη.αλλα θελει διαδικασια το ρημαδι

δλδ θελει 100 γρ σκονη με 10-20 μλ κανονικο γαλα κ μετα ανακατευεις κ βαζεις λιγο λιγο γαλα μεχρι να γινει πηχτο. βαζεις μεσα μαγια 1-2 κουταλαγια γλυκου.ζαχαρινη. τη γευση π θελεις σε πρωτεινη η πχ κακαο κτλπ κ στη καταψυξη για καμια ωριτσα παλι.

και αλλη καλη παραλλαγη π εχω κανει ειναι 30-40 μλ γαλα 20-30 μλ νερο 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη καλο ανακατεμα κ στη καταψυξη 1  1μισι ωρα. γινεται σαν σοφτ παγωτο

----------


## GeoDask

> αριστον αλλα εδω π κολλαει???


ήμουν τόσο ενθουσιασμένος που με το που διάβασα τσιτ και είδα φώς μπήκα !

----------


## tolis93

> ήμουν τόσο ενθουσιασμένος που με το που διάβασα τσιτ και είδα φώς μπήκα !


καλα εισαι θεος ρε....
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## CapoFighter

Λοιπον να και μια ωραια δημιουγια που ξετρυπωσα απο ενα βιντεακι...    Καθαρισμενη μπανα(χωρις την φλουδα) στην καταψυξη μεσα σε σακουλακι.  Σε 2,5 ωρες ειναι ηδη παγωμενο. Και οσο πιο πολυ το αφηνεις τοσο πιο πολυ σου παγωνει το μυαλο. Φαντασια να εχεις και μπορεις να το φας με οτι θελεις αφου σου δινει την ιδεα παγωτου. Μια πολυ καλη ιδεα ειναι να κοψεις την μπανανα σε κομματια στο σακουλακι και να το βαλεις στην καταψυξη. Βγαινουν παγωμενες μπουκιτσες παγωτου. Καλη ορεξη!!!

----------


## TheWorst

Κατι παρα πολυ ευκολο παιδια , οχι τσιτ και τετοια..Αλλα απλα πεντανοστημο..

1 κατσαρολα μαρουλι με 1 αγγουρι και καλαμποκι οσο σας αρεσει (δινει πολυ ωραια γλυκια γευση) και πεταμε μεσα 250 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο και ανακατεβουμε .. Απλα παραδεισος!!!

----------


## tolis93

> Κατι παρα πολυ ευκολο παιδια , οχι τσιτ και τετοια..Αλλα απλα πεντανοστημο..
> 
> 1 κατσαρολα μαρουλι με 1 αγγουρι και καλαμποκι οσο σας αρεσει (δινει πολυ ωραια γλυκια γευση) και πεταμε μεσα 250 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο και ανακατεβουμε .. Απλα παραδεισος!!!


μαν αυτο το ετρωγα οταν αρχισα διαιτα απλα κ με πεστο μεσα. με πεστο να δεις τι γινεται.ειναι απιστευτη αν χωρανε στα μακρος σου απλα στη συνιστω

----------


## tolis93

υποσχεθηκα κ ποτακια στυλ κ κοκτειλακια κτλπ
εφτιαξα 2 κ βγηκαν ωραιοτατα κατα τη γνωμη μ

1) στυλ μοχιτο θα λεγα

θα χρειαστειτε
1 ποτηρι ψηλο 
4 παγακια θρυμματισμενα
1 τονικ (αυτο το πρασινο) η μια σοδα( το τονικ ειναι καλυτερο)
4-5 φυλλα δυοσμο
καρνιτινη σε υγρη μορφη σε οτι γευση θελετε (προτεινω την lime) βρισκετε κ σε σουπερμαρκετ

εκτελεση
βαζετε το δυοσμο με λιγο τονικ στο ποτηρι κ χτυπατε καλα
προσθεστε τον παγο 
ανακατεψτε το τονικ με τη καρνιτινη (οχι ολη ε.βγαινει πολυ) και συμπληρωστε στο ποτηρι μεχρι να γεμησει

καλη πωση :01. Razz: 

2) ειναι πιο πολυ στυλ baileys
θα χρειαστειτε
-ενα χαμηλο ποτηρι
-2 παγακια
-20 μλ γαλα πληρες
-1-4ο σκουπ καζεινη βανηλια
-μιση κουταλια γλυκου μελι και 2 κ σουπας χημο απο σταφυλι η cranberries

εκτελεση

βαζετε στο ποτηρι τον παγο.
βαζετε τα υπολοιπα υλικα σε σεικερ κ χτυπατε καλα μεχρι να γινουν μειγμα.μαζι με παγο
περνατε το ποτο στο ποτηρακι και πινετε
*αν θελετε να εχει πιο εντονη γευση βαλτε pina collada. 2 κ γλυκου ειναι αρκετα για μενα τουλαχιστον

επεται συνεχεια

----------


## eli_din3

> Λοιπον να και μια ωραια δημιουγια που ξετρυπωσα απο ενα βιντεακι...    Καθαρισμενη μπανα(χωρις την φλουδα) στην καταψυξη μεσα σε σακουλακι.  Σε 2,5 ωρες ειναι ηδη παγωμενο. Και οσο πιο πολυ το αφηνεις τοσο πιο πολυ σου παγωνει το μυαλο. Φαντασια να εχεις και μπορεις να το φας με οτι θελεις αφου σου δινει την ιδεα παγωτου. Μια πολυ καλη ιδεα ειναι να κοψεις την μπανανα σε κομματια στο σακουλακι και να το βαλεις στην καταψυξη. Βγαινουν παγωμενες μπουκιτσες παγωτου. Καλη ορεξη!!!


και μετα την βαζεις στο μπλεντερ με λιγο γαλα 0% και γινεται..αχ...
αν θες μετα βαζεις και λιγα κομματακια μαυρης σοκολατας (λιγα ε  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## xelashai

..τι φαντασια εχεις βρε Τόλη...μπραβο... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## tolis93

> ..τι φαντασια εχεις βρε Τόλη...μπραβο...


το παν ειναι να σας αρεσουν ομως εγω μπορει να κανω κ μαπα πραγματα ανεξαρτητα τη φαντασια μ :01. Smile:

----------


## xelashai

> το παν ειναι να σας αρεσουν ομως εγω μπορει να κανω κ μαπα πραγματα ανεξαρτητα τη φαντασια μ


ε ενταξει...θα γινουν κ αυτα για να βγουν τα καλυτερα... :01. Wink: 
μπραβο παντως...αληθεια...

----------


## tolis93

> ε ενταξει...θα γινουν κ αυτα για να βγουν τα καλυτερα...
> μπραβο παντως...αληθεια...


αφου βοηθαω το χερομαι διπλα :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη θα κανω ενα up το τοπικ να ρωτησω σχετικα με τα πατατακια.

Πως μπορω να κανω υγειηνα πατατακια και πως να υπολογισω τα μακρος τους ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

> Τολη θα κανω ενα up το τοπικ να ρωτησω σχετικα με τα πατατακια.
> 
> Πως μπορω να κανω υγειηνα πατατακια και *πως να υπολογισω τα μακρος τους* ?


αποτι θυμάμαι κάποιος ειχε γράψει συνταγή (παίζει να ειναι και σε αυτό το θρέντ ). Κόβεις λεπτές στρογγυλές φέτες την πατάτα και την βάζεις σε ενα ταψί με στρωμένη λαδόκολλα και βάζεις απο πάνω ρίγανη πχ κλπ. Όσο για τις θερμίδες, *υπολόγισε την πατάτα άψητη* :03. Thumb up: 

τώρα για βαθμούς ψησίματος κλπ δεν ξέρω γιατι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αλλα και δεν θυμάμαι τι ειχε αναφερθεί , όμως θα σου πρότεινα να τις προσέχεις συνεχώς γιατι λόγο οτι ειναι λεπτές λογικά μπορούν να καούν και εύκολα. :08. Toast:

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη θα κανω ενα up το τοπικ να ρωτησω σχετικα με τα πατατακια.
> 
> Πως μπορω να κανω υγειηνα πατατακια και πως να υπολογισω τα μακρος τους ?


απαπα δε με προσεχετε :01. Mr. Green:  οπως το πε ο ρευ ειναι.δε χρειαζεσαι καν λαδοκολα κιολας μη σ πω. κυριως θελεις μεγαλες πατατες για να κοπουν κ ωραια ετσι ν βγουν μεγαλες. οτι μπαχαρικο θες π το βαζεις πριν το ψησιμο.κ για το κοψιμο ενα τετοιο

----------


## TheWorst

τολη συνταγη για κοτοπουλο να'ναι ευκολη ομως  :01. Mr. Green:  Εχεις καμια ? Ειπα τον πατερα να παρει μοσχαρι αλλα παλι πηρε 5 κιλα κοτοπουλο και τωρα δε ξερω τι να το κανω  :08. Turtle:  Το'χω βαρεθει

PS: Ειμαι σε low carb , για αυτο ρυζια και τετοια δεν τρωω  :01. lol:

----------


## tolis93

> τολη συνταγη για κοτοπουλο να'ναι ευκολη ομως  Εχεις καμια ? Ειπα τον πατερα να παρει μοσχαρι αλλα παλι πηρε 5 κιλα κοτοπουλο και τωρα δε ξερω τι να το κανω  Το'χω βαρεθει
> 
> PS: Ειμαι σε low carb , για αυτο ρυζια και τετοια δεν τρωω


εεεεελα ρ συ.πιο πισω δε κοιτας ετσι? :01. Mr. Green:  
-με μπαχαρικα τα σπαει (ειδικα καρυ και παπρικα)
-σε αντικολλητικο βαλε λαχανικα κ βαλε λιγο μπαλσαμικο ξυδι να δεις γευση π βγαζει το φουστικο
-στο μπλεντερ.να γινει κιμας. κ βαλε μπεικιν παουντερ μπαχαρικα π γουσταρεις κ στο φουρτνο η σε αντικολλητικο
-τυλιξε το με φλουδα μπανανας κ στο φουρνο παιρνει τρελη γευση
-βαλτο σε ομελετα
-αν  σ αρεσει ο καφες ανοιξε μικρες τρυπουλες κ βαλε μεσα κοκκους καφε κ βαλτο στο φουρνο
-χτυπα 1 αυγο να γινει μαρεγκα βαλε 2-3 κουταλιες σουπας πιτουρο σιταριου( μη μ πεις οτι εχει υδατανθρακες) παναρισε το κ στο φουρνο να γινει κριτσι κριτσι :01. Mr. Green: 
-σε σαλατα με πρασινη αλ πεστο τρυμμενο τυρι και αυγα βρασμενα
-για πιο γκουρμε παρε 1 ανανα.κοψε 2 φετες κ βαλε το κοτοπουλο στη μεση.κ στο φουρνο μετα να παρει γευση να τρελαθεις
- με γιαουρτι κ παπρικα
-αν κανεις το μπιφτεκι παρε μανηταρια πορτομπελλο  κ καντο σαντουιτσακι με τα μανηταρια αντι για ψωμακια θα τρελαθεις
- με φυστικοβουτηρο δοκιμασε το δεν εχει καμια επαφη η γευση του
-τη κρεμα γαλακτος δε ξερω αν τη βαζεις λογω χαμηλου υδατανθρακα αλλα σ θυμιζω πως με κρεμα γαλακτος λαιτ κ μανηταρια ξεφευγει το πραμα...

ε 10-12 παραλλαγες σ δωσα μισο κιλο απο τη καθε μια να κανεις παει το 5κιλο

----------


## TheWorst

> εεεεελα ρ συ.πιο πισω δε κοιτας ετσι? 
> -με μπαχαρικα τα σπαει (ειδικα καρυ και παπρικα)
> -σε αντικολλητικο βαλε λαχανικα κ βαλε λιγο μπαλσαμικο ξυδι να δεις γευση π βγαζει το φουστικο
> -στο μπλεντερ.να γινει κιμας. κ βαλε μπεικιν παουντερ μπαχαρικα π γουσταρεις κ στο φουρτνο η σε αντικολλητικο
> -τυλιξε το με φλουδα μπανανας κ στο φουρνο παιρνει τρελη γευση
> -βαλτο σε ομελετα
> -αν  σ αρεσει ο καφες ανοιξε μικρες τρυπουλες κ βαλε μεσα κοκκους καφε κ βαλτο στο φουρνο
> -χτυπα 1 αυγο να γινει μαρεγκα βαλε 2-3 κουταλιες σουπας πιτουρο σιταριου( μη μ πεις οτι εχει υδατανθρακες) παναρισε το κ στο φουρνο να γινει κριτσι κριτσι
> -σε σαλατα με πρασινη αλ πεστο τρυμμενο τυρι και αυγα βρασμενα
> ...



Τολη θενξ για τις ωραιες συνταγες , οταν τελειωσει το κρεας αυτο και βγαλω τα κοτοπουλα θα τιμησω καποια απο αυτο σιγουρα και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη θενξ για τις ωραιες συνταγες , οταν τελειωσει το κρεας αυτο και βγαλω τα κοτοπουλα θα τιμησω καποια απο αυτο σιγουρα και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις


αν σαρεσει κ καποια συγκεκριμενη γευση κτλπ κ ψαχνεις μια πιο υγιεινη παραλλαγη σφυρα το

----------


## tolis93

υλικα
4 φετες τοστ ολικης αελσεως(κατα προτιμηση κρις κρις πολυσπορο ολικης αελεσως μονο ψυχα)
4 φετες γαλοπουλα η βραστη η καπνιστη
1 ντοματα σε ροδελες
πρασινη η κοκκινη πιπερια
2-4 φετες τοστ la vache qui ri light
χρονος προετοιμασιας 5-10 λεπτα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
βαζουμε ενα αντικολλητικο τηγανι να θερμενεται η τη τοστιερα στη πριζα κ την ανοιγουμε
βαζουμε τα υλικα πανω στο ψωμι ως εξης
ανα φετα πρωτα τυρι μετα ντοματα μετα γαλοπουλα μετα πιπερια
τα βαζουμε η στο αντικολλητικο κ χαμηλωνουμε πολυ το ματι η στη τοστιερα και την αφηνουμε ανοιχτη απο πανω
μωλις λιωσει το τυρι τα βγαζουμε και μαμ.
με μαχαιροπιρουνο τρωγεται πιο ωραια

----------


## koukoutsaki

> υλικα
> 4 φετες τοστ ολικης αελσεως(κατα προτιμηση κρις κρις πολυσπορο ολικης αελεσως μονο ψυχα)
> 4 φετες γαλοπουλα η βραστη η καπνιστη
> 1 ντοματα σε ροδελες
> πρασινη η κοκκινη πιπερια
> 2-4 φετες τοστ la vache qui ri light
> χρονος προετοιμασιας 5-10 λεπτα
> 
> ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
> ...


Πολυ καλο Τολη!!

----------


## GOMI

> ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ!
> ΠΡΩΙΝΟ 
> Κεικ βρωμης με σοκολατα-βανηλια-πορτοκαλι σοκολατα-σοκολατα μεντα-μηλο κανελλα-μηλο-μπανανα-λεμονι-μελι
> Υλικα.
> .1 φορμακι κεικ
> .4-6 ασπραδια αυγων.
> .μισο φακελακι μπεικιν παουντερ
> .ξυσμα απο μισο μηλο-1 φλουδα απο μπανανα αλεσμενη στο μουλτι-ξυσμα ενος πορτοκαλιου-ξυσμα ενος λεμονιου-1 βανηλια σε σκονη η πρωτεινη με γευση βανηλια-1 κ σουπας κακαο καθαρο η πρωτεινη με γευση σοκολατα-1 κ σουπας μελι
> .4-6 ζαχαρινες η στεβια(επιλογη σας μπορειτε να μη βαλετε και καθολου)
> ...


Toli, άψογος στα όσα διάβασα. Ήδη μερικά έχουν δρομολογηθεί...
Αν θες βοήθα λίγο με το συγκεκριμένο.
Δεν θέλω να βάλω ξύσματα κλπ, παρά μόνο μπανάνα και έχω και ζελέ χωρίς ζάχαρη ανανά. 
Από πρωτείνες έχω myofusion σοκολάτα και μια dymatize cream cookies..
Με τον ζελέ που αναφέρεις πως μπορώ να παίξω?

----------


## tolis93

> Toli, άψογος στα όσα διάβασα. Ήδη μερικά έχουν δρομολογηθεί...
> Αν θες βοήθα λίγο με το συγκεκριμένο.
> Δεν θέλω να βάλω ξύσματα κλπ, παρά μόνο μπανάνα και έχω και ζελέ χωρίς ζάχαρη ανανά. 
> Από πρωτείνες έχω myofusion σοκολάτα και μια dymatize cream cookies..
> Με τον ζελέ που αναφέρεις πως μπορώ να παίξω?


ειναι αρκετα ευκολος ο ζελες. τον αναμιγνυεις με το μιγμα και παιρνει τη γευση μεσα. με τις προτεινες εισαι πολυ κομπλε ειδικα η cream cookies θα το απογειωσει

----------


## tolis93

υλικα

σογια η κεμπαπ η κιμας
γαλα η γιαουρτι
ζαχαρινη η μελι
κακαο αν προτειματε η κανελλα
αν θελετε καποιο φρουτο η ξηροκαρπια

Χρονος προετοιμασιας 10-15 λεπτα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ
 βραζουμε τη σογια 10 με 15 λεπτα (κιμας η κεμπαπ αναλογα) και στο νερο π βραζει προσθετουμε ειτε ζαχαρινη ειτε κακαο ειτε κανελλα (η οπως εγω ολα μαζι)

ζεστενουμε το γαλα αν το θελουμε ζεστο η βαζουμε το γιαουρτι σε ενα αρκετα μεγαλουτσικο μπολ

αφου βρασει η σογια τη στραγγιζουμε καλα κ τη περναμε στο γιαουρτι η στο γαλα(αν ειναι κ ζεστο το γαλα ρουφαει και γινεται πολυ ωραιο) 

προσθετουμε κανελα αν θελουμε η κακαο

κοβουμε ενα φρουτο η 2 η 3 η βαζουμε μεσα ξηρους καρπους. αν θελετε βαζετε λιγο μελι απο πανω και ετοιμο

δεν εχω γραψει ποσοτητες γιατι δεν εχει σημασια.τα μακρος να καλυπτονται ειναι το θεμα

με 120 γρ σογια 300 μλ γαλα 2 κ σουπας κακαο 2 κ σουπας ζαχαρινη 1 μηλο 1 κ γλυκου μελι π το κανα σημερα μ βγαλε 660 θερμιδες.  87 γρ υδατανθρακα 1 γρ λιπαρα κ 75 γρ πρωτεινη 7 γρ φυτικες ινες κ  55 γρ σακχαρα απο το γαλα κ το μηλο. και με κρατησε ολη τη μερα.εφαγα στις 11 κ ξανα φαγα πριν μια ωρα.πραγματικα ΟΛΗ τη μερα

----------


## tolis93

προφανως συνταγη εχω να ποσταρω κατι αιωνες.το θεμα με τα ποτα περαν του τελευταιου ναυαγισε,οτι κ αν εφτιαχνα εβγαινε μαπα δε πινοταν με τπτ ολο κατι με χαλαγε οποτε παει για πεταμα. αλλα εκανα τα εξης ωραια π επιασαν τρελο τοπο τουλαχιστον στο δικο μ τραπεζι

σνακ 1

τοστ ροδακινο-γιαουρτι

ειναι οτι πιο απλο μπορει να φτιαξει κανεις.

υλικα 

ροδακινα

200 γρ γιαουρτι 2% στραγγιστο

χρονος εκτελεσης 5 λεπτα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ

πολυ απλα. κόβουμε το ροδακινο στη μεση κυκλικα με προσοχη και αφαιρουμε το κουκουτσι. γεμιζουμε το κενο π εχει μηνει με γιαουρτι.αν θελουμε βαζουμε μελι και κανελλα, το ξανα κλεινουμε και απολαμβανουμε



ΣΝΑΚ ΠΡΟ ΥΠΝΟΥ

υλικα

1 γιαουρτι 2%  στραγγιστο

40 μλ γαλα( ημιαπαχο απαχο η πληρες)

20 γρ καρυδα τριμμενη

15 αμυγδαλα

1 κ σουπας κακαο

χρονος εκτελεσης 5 λεπτα, χρονος παγωματος 30 λεπτα-1 ωρα

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ

βαζουμε πρωτα το κακαο και το γαλα σε ενα μπολ.

τοποθετουμε το γιαουρτι

ανακατευουμε καλα μεχρι να γινουν 1

στη συνεχεια βαζουμε μεσα τα αμυγδαλα και τα "θαβουμε"

βαζουμε απο πανω τη καρυδα

το βαζουμε στη καταψυξη τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα πριν το φαμε. ειναι σα παγωτο καρυδα-σοκολατα ενα πραμα



ΓΛΥΚΟ


υλικα


1 ζελε χωρις ζαχαρη οτι γευση θελετε

1 γιαουρτι

15-20 κερασια


χρονος εκτελεσης 10-15 λεπτα. χρονος παγωματος 2 ωρες

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ


πρωτα βραζουμε 60 μλ νερο σε ενα κατσαρολακι και βαζουμε μεσα το ζελε.ανακατευουμε καλα να διαλυθει

στη συνεχεια βαζουμε το μειγμα σε 2 μπολ σχετικα μεγαλα.

βαζουμε μεσα το γιαουρτι χωρις ομως να διαλυθει δλδ δε το ανακατευουμε

βαζουμε μεσα τα κερασια

προσθετουμε απο 100-150 μλ κρυο νερο σε καθε μπολ

τοποθετουμε στο ψυγειο

το εξαφανιζουμε ενα 2ωρο 3ωρο μετα αφοτου παγωσει

μη το βαλετε καταψυξη γιατι θα κρυσταλλωσει και χαλαει οποτε υπομονη

μπορειτε να βαλετε και αμυγδαλα μεσα αν θελετε

----------


## TheWorst

Τολη αυτη τη στιγμη κανω σπιτικο peanut butter , αλλα με αμυγδαλα , αν γινει τπτ θα γραψω , εσυ εχεις δοκιμασει να κανεις ποτε ?

----------


## eli_din3

> Τολη αυτη τη στιγμη κανω σπιτικο peanut butter , αλλα με αμυγδαλα , αν γινει τπτ θα γραψω , εσυ εχεις δοκιμασει να κανεις ποτε ?


χαχχαχ.. το peanut butter αλλα με αμυγδαλα μου θυμισε το "ελλαδα εχεις ταλεντο της Αμερικης" χαχαχαχα....
 almond butter καλε.. αποτι ξερω γινεται..πρεπει να το χει γραψει κιολας καπου ο τολης :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## gym

εχω κανει μια χαρα ειναι....και με φυστικια και με αμυγδαλα και με φουντουκια....η ιδια διαδικασια,αλλος καρπος απλα

----------


## TheWorst

ετσι το γραφουν στη συνταγη..Peanut butter αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως peanut , αλλα διαλεγεις καποιο καρπο απλα εβαλα μαλλον περισσοτερο αλατι απο οτι επρεπε και εγινε αρκετα αλμυρο , ενω πρεπει να'ναι γλυκο.. Αλλα στη συνταγη ετσι ελεγε .....

----------


## eli_din3

> ετσι το γραφουν στη συνταγη..Peanut butter αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως peanut , αλλα διαλεγεις καποιο καρπο απλα εβαλα μαλλον περισσοτερο αλατι απο οτι επρεπε και εγινε αρκετα αλμυρο , ενω πρεπει να'ναι γλυκο.. Αλλα στη συνταγη ετσι ελεγε .....


αν θες να γινει γλυκο μπορεις να βαλεις λιγο γλυκαντικο σε σκονη... κ αλμυρο ωραιο ειναι ομως!!

----------


## TheWorst

Εχω γλυκαντικο σε υγρο αλλα εχει μαπα γευση

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη αυτη τη στιγμη κανω σπιτικο peanut butter , αλλα με αμυγδαλα , αν γινει τπτ θα γραψω , εσυ εχεις δοκιμασει να κανεις ποτε ?


αδερφε τωρα το δα το ποστ σου.φυσικα κ εχω κανει κ με φουντουκι και με αμυγδαλο κ με οτι ξηροκαρπι εχω βρει :01. Mr. Green:  ζαχαρινη σε σκονη αν θες να σ βγει γλυκο γτ βλεπω στα υπολοιπα ποστ οτι βγηκε αρμυρο κτλπ.δε θελει πλ αλατι.εγω δε βαζω καθολου.απλα θελει πραγματικα πλ χτυπημα.μικρες μικρες ποσοτητες κ μεχρι να βγαλει λαδι. πχ 20-40 γρ το χτυπας μεχρι να γινει σκονη τελειως.βαζεις αλλα 20-40 γρ και παλι το ιδιο μεχρι να βαλεις τη ποσοτητα π θες.δε χρειαζεται να βγαζεις τη σκονη απο μεσα. αφου γινουν ολα αλοιφη βαζεις το ελαιολαδακι σ(8-10 γρ για 100 γρ ξηροκαρπι) ξανα χτυπας.βαζεις ζαχαρινη, ξανα χτυπας. το περνας σε βαζακι κ ψυγειο. κοιτα να εχεις φαει πιο πριν μεχρι σκασμου γιατι θα το φας ολο στη προετοιμασια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## margarita02

Δοκιμάστε να το κάνετε και με σουσάμι χωρίς λάδια και τέτοια. Απλά βάζεις το σουσάμι στο μπλέντερ λίγο λίγο και χτυπάς. Εγώ με αναποφλείωτο το είχα κάνει ή όλικής πως τα λένε από τα βιολογικά του καρφούρ.Βγαίνει σκόνη σαν πάστα που τρίβεται αλλά εάν φτιάξετε και σιρόπι από κάτι, π.χ. με κακάο, ή μέλι, σοκολάτα, καραμέλα κτλ γίνεται πολύ ωραίο. Δοκίμαζα το χειμώνα να φτιάξω χαλβά με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Τρελή που ήμουν.Εάν τα καταφέρει κανείς να φτιάξει ας μου πει βρε παιδιά γιατί φέτος πάλι θα ξαναπαιδεύομαι.

----------


## tolis93

> Δοκιμάστε να το κάνετε και με σουσάμι χωρίς λάδια και τέτοια. Απλά βάζεις το σουσάμι στο μπλέντερ λίγο λίγο και χτυπάς. Εγώ με αναποφλείωτο το είχα κάνει ή όλικής πως τα λένε από τα βιολογικά του καρφούρ.Βγαίνει σκόνη σαν πάστα που τρίβεται αλλά εάν φτιάξετε και σιρόπι από κάτι, π.χ. με κακάο, ή μέλι, σοκολάτα, καραμέλα κτλ γίνεται πολύ ωραίο. Δοκίμαζα το χειμώνα να φτιάξω χαλβά με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Τρελή που ήμουν.Εάν τα καταφέρει κανείς να φτιάξει ας μου πει βρε παιδιά γιατί φέτος πάλι θα ξαναπαιδεύομαι.


γιατι απλα δε παιρνεις ταχινι? :01. Unsure:  5μισι ευρω το κιλο εχει κ ειναι ετοιμο

----------


## margarita02

> γιατι απλα δε παιρνεις ταχινι? 5μισι ευρω το κιλο εχει κ ειναι ετοιμο


Δοκίμασα και ταχίνι. Απλά δεν είναι για εμένα. Αυτό που είχα φτιάξει μόνη μου μου άρεσε βασικά περισσότερο από ταχίνι. Καμία σχέση αν και μοιάζουν πολύ. Το φρεσκοκομένο σουσάμι όμως είναι άλλη γεύση.

----------


## TheWorst

Εγινε πολυ μαπα.. Δυσκολο να το φαω και ολο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Εγινε πολυ μαπα.. Δυσκολο να το φαω και ολο


κατι δεν εκανες σωστα δε παιζει.

----------


## TheWorst

Εγινε αλμυρο.. Αλλα στη συνταγη ελεγε οσες κουταλιες αλατι και εβαλα ...

----------


## tolis93

> Εγινε αλμυρο.. Αλλα στη συνταγη ελεγε οσες κουταλιες αλατι και εβαλα ...


σε ποια συνταγη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

το κανω εδω κ λιγες μερες και ειναι και πολυ μπροστα για καλοκαιρι κιολας

80-100 γρ βρωμη

300 μλ απαχο γαλα

1-1μισι σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια(και σοκολατα βγαινει μπομπα)

1κ σουπας ταχινι (25 γρ δλδ)

βαζουμε τη βρωμη σε ενα μπολ. ριχνουμε το γαλα στο οποιο εχουμε ηδη βαλει τη πρωτεινη και εχουμε ανακατεψει καλα. το ριχνουμε στο μπολ.ανακατευουμε.αφηνουμε 2 λεπτα να ρουφηξει.βαζουμε το ταχινι. και καλο μαμ

μακρος κειμενονται αναλογα με τη βρωμη τη πρωτεινη το γαλα κτλπ. χοντρικα βγαζει

710 θερμιδες

80-100 γρ υδατανθρακα 16 γρ λιπαρα 40-60 γρ πρωτεινη. το χρησιμοποιω για προ προπονητικο και πρωινο(το ιδιο γευμα ειναι).

----------


## TheWorst

Στην συνταγη την οποια περιεγραφε πως να το κανω..

----------


## tolis93

> Στην συνταγη την οποια περιεγραφε πως να το κανω..


ναι τη δικια μ?αυτο ρωταω ρε ανθρωπε :01. Mr. Green:  βαλε λιγοτερο τν αλλη φορα  ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικο τι ειναι γλυκο κ  τι αρμυρο για καποιον

----------


## TheWorst

οχι ρε , απο ενα σαϊτ .. Μαπα εγινε με 4-5 κουταλιες τσαγιου αλατι

----------


## bowthruster

> το κανω εδω κ λιγες μερες και ειναι και πολυ μπροστα για καλοκαιρι κιολας
> 
> 80-100 γρ βρωμη
> 
> 300 μλ απαχο γαλα
> 
> 1-1μισι σκουπ πρωτεινη βανιλια(και σοκολατα βγαινει μπομπα)
> 
> 1κ σουπας ταχινι (25 γρ δλδ)
> ...


Να προσθέσω μία συμβουλή: Αν δεν έχετε χρόνο για προετοιμασίες το πρωί και σας αρέσει το ζεστό φαγητό (εμένα μου αρέσει π.χ.) εκτελέστε τη συνταγή το προηγούμενο βράδυ και βάλτε το μίγμα σε ένα θερμός που θα το τυλίξετε με πετσέτες. Εις την βαρβαρικήν λέγεται overnight oatmeal η συνταγή (για να την βρείτε πιο εύκολα στο utube).

----------


## tyler_durden

σχετικο αρθρο σε ενα απο τα πιο σοβαρα σαιτ στο χωρο
http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_...meal_manifesto

----------


## Nastya

μετα τα απανωτα εγκεφαλικα απογευματιατικα παναγια μου :08. Turtle: .. Τολη θα μπορουσες να ποσταρεις την συνταγη της μερεντας σου εδω περα , να ειναι μαζι με τις υπολοιπες συνταγες σου?
νομιζα οτι ειναι καπου εδω, αλλα μαλλον την εχεις ποσταρει σε αλλο τοπικ

----------


## tolis93

πως να φτιαξουμε τη δικη μας σπιτικη μερεντα.γιατι οκ κακα τα ψεματα ολοι τη γουσταρουμε.οσοι τη δοκιμασαν μου παν να μην αρχισω παλι να τρωω γλυκα. μεχρι που τους ειπα "μα δεν ειναι μερεντα μωρε" και με κοιτουσαν καλα καλα.
υλικα
6-8 ζελατινες(σκετη πρωτεινη για να προλαβω μερικους μερικους ρευ...γκουχ γκουχ)
50 γρ κακαο
40-50 μλ νερο βρασμενο
8 ζαχαρινες
1 μικρο βαζακι
βραζουμε το νερο. βαζουμε το κακαο στο βαζακι με τις ζαχαρινες κ τις ζελατινες.ριχνουμε λιγο νερο και αναμειγνιουμε.αν δεν ανακατευεται ευκολα βαζουμε κ αλλο νερο.το μειγμα πρεπει να γινει κατι μεταξυ πειχτου και αραιου.ανακατευουμε μεχρι να λιωσουν οι ζελατινες και μετα το βαζουμε στο ψυγειο.μη ψαρωνετε που στην αρχη ειναι αραιουτσικο και θυμιζει πιο πολυ σιροπι παρα μερεντα.στο ψυγειο οι ζελατινες παγωνουν και εχουν αναμειχθει με το μιγμα και εκει ειναι που γινεται το "πιξιμο" μπορειτε να βαλετε και λιγο γαλα.εγω βαζω σογιας βγαινει πολυ ωραιο.
με παρομοιο τροπο φτιαχνεται και μαρμελαδα.απλα κοβουμε το φρουτο κομματια η το χωνουμε στο μουλτι και το βραζουμε μαζι με τις ζελατινες τις ζαχαρινες και νερο που ισα να σκεπαζει το φρουτο.σε μικρο κατσαρολακι.

καλα χειμωνατικα πρωινα
θερμιδες ανα κουταλια σουπας στη "μερεντα" καπου στις 10-12. 2 γρ πρωτεινη 0,5 γρ υδατανθρακα 0,1 με 0,2 γρ λιπαρα.βεβαια εξαρταται και ποσο νερο θα μπει μεσα.παντως μη φοβηθητε να το κανετε λιγο αραιο.ξανα επισυμαινω.πιζει

----------


## Nastya

Ευχαριστω πολυ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

aaanytime. εχω να δωσω συνταγες πολυ καιρο η αληθεια ειναι γιατι πειραματιζομαι με πολλα. παλευω να κανω παστα γλυκο με πρωτεινη και βρωμη αυτο το καιρο αλλα μια δε θα βγαινει καλο μια θα μ χαλαει απο αποψη ποσοτητων κτλπ αλλαααααα αλλαααα θα το καταφερω π θα παει

----------


## psonara

> aaanytime. εχω να δωσω συνταγες πολυ καιρο η αληθεια ειναι γιατι πειραματιζομαι με πολλα. παλευω να κανω παστα γλυκο με πρωτεινη και βρωμη αυτο το καιρο αλλα μια δε θα βγαινει καλο μια θα μ χαλαει απο αποψη ποσοτητων κτλπ αλλαααααα αλλαααα θα το καταφερω π θα παει


δεν σε φοβαμαι εσενα θα το πετυχεις!αλλωστε πολλες φορες η μαγεια δεν κρυβεται τοσο στο αποτελεσμα οσο στην προσπαθεια.....στη δημιουργια...εγω τι να πω που χθες πεταξα 5 αυγα,ποσο αλευρι,γαλα,παει και το τηγανι για να φτιαξω κρεπα...και τελικα πηγα χθες το βραδυ και αγορασα απο φαστ φουντ...δεν πειραζει φαση ειχε! :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> δεν σε φοβαμαι εσενα θα το πετυχεις!αλλωστε πολλες φορες η μαγεια δεν κρυβεται τοσο στο αποτελεσμα οσο στην προσπαθεια.....στη δημιουργια...εγω τι να πω που χθες πεταξα 5 αυγα,ποσο αλευρι,γαλα,παει και το τηγανι για να φτιαξω κρεπα...και τελικα πηγα χθες το βραδυ και αγορασα απο φαστ φουντ...δεν πειραζει φαση ειχε!


χαχαχαχαχ βρε τα χτυπανε πρωτα και εβαλες πολλα αυγα :01. Mr. Green:  φανταζομαι την φαση ομως. μωρε δε παει στο διαολο παω να φαω εξω

----------


## psonara

> χαχαχαχαχ βρε τα χτυπανε πρωτα και εβαλες πολλα αυγα φανταζομαι την φαση ομως. μωρε δε παει στο διαολο παω να φαω εξω


ετσι ακριβως!εν τω μεταξυ ειχα στο μυαλο μου τη δικη σου κρεπα και οταν ειδα τη δικη μου....αστο!και επραξα ακριβως αυτο!

----------


## just chris

> απλα και λιτα σημερα.θα χρειαστουμε
> 100-120 γρ βρωμη η σιτο σε κλασικη μορφη πιτουρου
> οτι τυρι προτειματε(καλα αν εισαι σε κετο κοπανας μεσα φετα κ παρμεζανα κ γινεται της κολασεως)
> 4 αυγα.τους 2 κροκους μονο
> λιγο γαλα
> 2 κ σουπας γιαουρτι
> ενα ταψακι
> χρονος προετοιμασιας.5-10 λεπτα.χρονος ψησιματος 50 λεπτα.συνολο 1 ωρα 
> προθερμαινουμε το φουρνο σους 180-190 βαθμους.
> ...


τολη οταν λες η βρωμη στο πατο του ταψιου κ μετα πανω απ'το μειγμα η υπολοιπη βρωμη,αυτο γιατι? κ καλα για κρουστα σαν φυλλο ας πουμε?
γιατι εγω σκεφτηκα να τα βαλω ολα μαζι,βλακια λες να κανω????

----------


## tolis93

> τολη οταν λες η βρωμη στο πατο του ταψιου κ μετα πανω απ'το μειγμα η υπολοιπη βρωμη,αυτο γιατι? κ καλα για κρουστα σαν φυλλο ας πουμε?
> γιατι εγω σκεφτηκα να τα βαλω ολα μαζι,βλακια λες να κανω????


κοιτα απλα αν βαλεις κατω μπαινει σα βαση και απο πανω καθεται με το ενδιαμεσο μειγμα και "δενει" τωρα να τα ανακατεψεις ολα κ να τα βαλεις ε δε νομιζω να μη βγει.και ετσι μια χαρα θα βγει αλλα θελει λαδακι να μη σ κολλησει

----------


## just chris

ευχαριστω τολη.
κ κατι αλλο ρε 'συ,το χεις παρατησει λιγακι το θεμα.
εχεις πολυ ταλεντο,keep it up!

----------


## tolis93

> ευχαριστω τολη.
> κ κατι αλλο ρε 'συ,το χεις παρατησει λιγακι το θεμα.
> εχεις πολυ ταλεντο,keep it up!


το τελευταιο καιρο δεν εχω ουτε ορεξη για δημιουργια και δυστυχως ουτε το χρονο πολλες φορες,σε ευχαριστω παντως, εχω κανει πολλα κ διαφορα κατα καιρους βεβαια και θα κατσω να τα γραψω ολα καποια στιγμη :08. Toast:

----------


## just chris

το καταλαβαινω ρε τολη!
κ γω περναω κατι τετοιες φασεις.
ομως θα επανελθεις κ πιο δυναμικα κιολας!!!!!!
δεν ειναι τπτ,φαση ειναι...

----------


## tolis93

> το καταλαβαινω ρε τολη!
> κ γω περναω κατι τετοιες φασεις.
> ομως θα επανελθεις κ πιο δυναμικα κιολας!!!!!!
> δεν ειναι τπτ,φαση ειναι...


κατσε να τελειωσουν οι εξεταστηκες κ θα σ πω εγω :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

